# Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops



## Disir

Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.

The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.

Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.

“Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”

The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.








						'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
					

Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left




					www.theguardian.com
				




This is an interesting development.


----------



## miketx

Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.


----------



## Desperado

its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
We gain nothing from NATO


----------



## Pete7469

Should have done it after the USSR fell. In what reality is there going to be an invasion of Germany by the fuckin ruskies? The euroweenies can defend themselves at this point.


----------



## Rambunctious

Just Trump doing what he ran on.....we need to bring our troops home from wherever we can....


----------



## shockedcanadian

I don't know if pulling out these troops is right or not, it certainly would appear to benefit China, Russia and any other potential threats in the region.  However, the U.S is still leaving 25,000, and it is clear Trump has had enough of E.U leadership.  Germany is funding Russia buy purchasing their oil.  Couldn't they at least do America a solid and import U.S oil as a slight expression of gratitude?

Since they won't, Germany should do what is right and agree to immediately meet the 2% target to NATO.  America has been shouldering this for a long time, everyone knows it.  It's just taken for granted, while European countries spend on domestic social issues and the U.S has to fund excessively at more than twice the agreed upon rate.


----------



## DOTR




----------



## RetiredGySgt

shockedcanadian said:


> I don't know if pulling out these troops is right or not, it certainly would appear to benefit China, Russia and any other potential threats in the region.  However, the U.S is still leaving 25,000, and it is clear Trump has had enough of E.U leadership.  Germany is funding Russia buy purchasing their oil.  Couldn't they at least do America a solid and import U.S oil as a slight expression of gratitude?
> 
> Since they won't, Germany should do what is right and agree to immediately meet the 2% target to NATO.  America has been shouldering this for a long time, everyone knows it.  It's just taken for granted, while European countries spend on domestic social issues and the U.S has to fund excessively at more than twice the agreed upon rate.


Germany will not meet its 2 percent REQUIREMENT until what was what 2031 and that is only if the next couple Governments don't change the plan. I think Russia is a threat but I agree we should not defend those who won't defend themselves.


----------



## MarathonMike

Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.


----------



## eagle1462010

Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........

Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## xyz

Would make more sense to put troops in Poland instead.


----------



## Blackrook

The Germans can all learn Russian and be invaded for all I care.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blackrook said:


> The Germans can all learn Russian and be invaded for all I care.


German started 2 World Wars......why the hell should we care about them anymore........

Let them defend themselves........And let them be China's bitches as well...........


----------



## Blackrook

The Germans have been playing us for fools since the end of World War II. They are saving billions a year having us defend them from the non-existent Russian threat.


----------



## HenryBHough

Liberal nations feel SO violated when their free lunch is no longer free.


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.


----------



## harmonica

..should've been done LOOOONG ago
1. we stop spending mucho $$$$ to Germans for German services and spend them on American services in America
2. we stop WASTING mucho $$$ sending troops and families/etc there then bringing them back
3, those troops will spend their $$$ in America and not Germany
etc
should've been done LOOOONG ago
..the economical advantages are exponential
...and there is no change strategically or tactically


----------



## 22lcidw

eagle1462010 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans can all learn Russian and be invaded for all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> German started 2 World Wars......why the hell should we care about them anymore........
> 
> Let them defend themselves........And let them be China's bitches as well...........
Click to expand...

The Germans are smart people. The Japanese are smart people. After  WW 2 we made sure that Germany and Japan were our friends and we clipped one of their wings of each  in doing so. However, Western Europe seems to have self destructed and has forgotten the horrors of war. They may have internal wars for their immigration policies in the future. The United States hegemony is a bit reduced as our economic power has been reduced a bit in real terms. The costs of us defending and building military hardware has escalated greatly. We have pressures at home as we see today.  We are soft. They are softer.


----------



## eagle1462010

22lcidw said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans can all learn Russian and be invaded for all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> German started 2 World Wars......why the hell should we care about them anymore........
> 
> Let them defend themselves........And let them be China's bitches as well...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans are smart people. The Japanese are smart people. After  WW 2 we made sure that Germany and Japan were our friends and we clipped one of their wings of each  in doing so. However, Western Europe seems to have self destructed and has forgotten the horrors of war. They may have internal wars for their immigration policies in the future. The United States hegemony is a bit reduced as our economic power has been reduced a bit in real terms. The costs of us defending and building military hardware has escalated greatly. We have pressures at home as we see today.  We are soft. They are softer.
Click to expand...

They need us more than we need them.......but our country has been DIVERSIFIED........LOL

I'm sure one day China or the Muzzies will care about our Diverseity........LOL


----------



## miketx

Mindful said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
Click to expand...

Sorry.


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...


I’m not really a Euro. I’m more special than that.


----------



## miketx

Mindful said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not really a Euro. I’m more special than that.
Click to expand...

So you're hassling me and looking for trouble. Got it. Polock!


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not really a Euro. I’m more special than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're hassling me and looking for trouble. Got it.
Click to expand...


I wouldn’t dream of it.


----------



## miketx

Mindful said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not really a Euro. I’m more special than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're hassling me and looking for trouble. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of it.
Click to expand...

Polock!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.


Ah they lose thier minds everytime an American administration slashes troop levels in Germany......basically because we've reduced them to pussies and leaches on the worlds longest running  white guilt trip


----------



## miketx

I heard Trump was pulling them out to make room for more muslims.


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not really a Euro. I’m more special than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're hassling me and looking for trouble. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polock!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> I heard Trump was pulling them out to make room for more muslims.



Actually, some of them have been housed in an American housing complex not far from me.


----------



## Vastator

MarathonMike said:


> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.


Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
Click to expand...


Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.

It’s very sensitive about that.


----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
Click to expand...

I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
Click to expand...


The Germans have no lust for war.


----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
Click to expand...

No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
Click to expand...


I live there. I know how they think.


----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live there. I know how they think.
Click to expand...

Times change. We’ve had to beat them down twice now.


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live there. I know how they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times change. We’ve had to beat them down twice now.
Click to expand...


Well they are infiltrating you, surreptitiously. Haven’t you noticed?

Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one 
to me.

Then there are the cars.


----------



## ESay

eagle1462010 said:


> need us more than we need them.......but our country has been DIVERSIFIED........LOL
> 
> I'm sure one day China or the Muzzies will care about our Diverseity


The point is they don't need you at all. With greater pleasure, they would sign a wide economical deal with Russia.


----------



## Picaro

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live there. I know how they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times change. We’ve had to beat them down twice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are infiltrating you, surreptitiously. Haven’t you noticed?
> 
> Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one
> to me.
> 
> Then there are the cars.
Click to expand...


I welcome all of them, especially the auto manufacturers.

9,500 isn't a big deal, Russia is tied up elsewhere, and in any case Germany is a match for them in conventional assets, if not nukes; the problem is the EU instability in general, Britain leaving, etc., and all the 5th columnists from Islamo-Land and Africa could wreak havoc domestically if a war was to break out. The govt. there will be changing soon, so wait and see what develops then. A shift to the 'right' is in the making there, centrists in our terms.


----------



## theHawk

President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.

Let’s see how they respond.


----------



## ekrem

The US Army is probably even lobbying in favor of Germany against tariffs because of their bases and Africa operations.
USA ran trade deficit of 67 billion $ with Germany in 2019.





						International Trade
					






					www.census.gov
				




First the troops, then the tariffs.
Trump is right on this.
There are many free-riders within NATO.


----------



## zaangalewa

miketx said:


> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.





shockedcanadian said:


> I don't know if pulling out these troops is right or not, it certainly would appear to benefit China, Russia and any other potential threats in the region.  However, the U.S is still leaving 25,000, and it is clear Trump has had enough of E.U leadership.  Germany is funding Russia buy purchasing their oil.



Nord streamn 2 has nothing to do with oil. It is a third parallel pipeline with natueal gas from Russia to Europe. For us it is a bridge technology, which we need - also for research and products in context climate change. The USA attacks in context of this pipeline the freedom of world economy.



> Couldn't they at least do America a solid and import U.S oil as a slight expression of gratitude?



Who or what forbids it US-companies to sell oil in Germany?



> Since they won't, Germany should do what is right and agree to immediately meet the 2% target to NATO.



We pay for the NATO exactly the same what the USA pays for the NATO. No need to say that you are a much more rich nation and you have 4 times as many citizens in your thoughtless country. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army. I the moment we have a lot of  costs because of Corona, so I don't see any sense in doubling the defence spending, what we discussed once with your president Obama. As far as I know: Since Donald Trump is president of the USA the communication between the federal republic of Germany and the United States of America broke totally down. Reason for is the autocratic behavior of the idiot, who you call "president".



> America has been shouldering this for a long time, everyone knows it. It's just taken for granted, while European countries spend on domestic social issues and the U.S has to fund excessively at more than twice the agreed upon rate.



The US-American soldiers in Germany do nothing for Germany. They are an essential part of your own military structure worldwide. In Germany exists for example the biggest military hospital of the USA outside of the USA. ...

Oh by the way. I don't say now _"To the hell with the USA!"_, because I made the experience god makes this, what I beg him for. Nevertheless I don't think the old Jewish law _"An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth" _is a bad law. Because your nation threatens and attacks single persons,  single companies, but also everyone who works for or together with the international court in Den Haag, or German officials, who have to do with the project Nord Stream 2 - what's just simple their job - we will have to find ways to react on this totally new form of aggressive war strategies of the USA against Europe and Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

theHawk said:


> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.



Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.


----------



## zaangalewa

RetiredGySgt said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if pulling out these troops is right or not, it certainly would appear to benefit China, Russia and any other potential threats in the region.  However, the U.S is still leaving 25,000, and it is clear Trump has had enough of E.U leadership.  Germany is funding Russia buy purchasing their oil.  Couldn't they at least do America a solid and import U.S oil as a slight expression of gratitude?
> 
> Since they won't, Germany should do what is right and agree to immediately meet the 2% target to NATO.  America has been shouldering this for a long time, everyone knows it.  It's just taken for granted, while European countries spend on domestic social issues and the U.S has to fund excessively at more than twice the agreed upon rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany will not meet its 2 percent REQUIREMENT until what was what 2031 and that is only if the next couple Governments don't change the plan. I think Russia is a threat but I agree we should not defend those who won't defend themselves.
Click to expand...


We could reach this tomorrow, if we would change our bookkeeping.


----------



## zaangalewa

Desperado said:


> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO


Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious

And afterwards?


----------



## L.K.Eder

theHawk said:


> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.


lol.


----------



## Vastator

zaangalewa said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious
> 
> And afterwards?
Click to expand...

Afterwards we focus on our problems, and leave Europe to handle their own...


----------



## zaangalewa

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
Click to expand...


No. Because we will be in 20 years on the way to Andromeda with spaceship Musk IV.


----------



## zaangalewa

Vastator said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious
> 
> And afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afterwards we focus on our problems, and leave Europe to handle their own...
Click to expand...


And why do you not focus on your problems now?


----------



## Vastator

zaangalewa said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because we will be in 20 years on the way to Andromeda with spaceship Musk IV.
Click to expand...

Sure thing nut job.


----------



## Vastator

zaangalewa said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious
> 
> And afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afterwards we focus on our problems, and leave Europe to handle their own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you not focus on your problems now?
Click to expand...

You might want to turn on the news...


----------



## zaangalewa

Vastator said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because we will be in 20 years on the way to Andromeda with spaceship Musk IV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing nut job.
Click to expand...


Sicher - Ding - Nuss  - Arbeit.

I guess an AI could find out it is not Avocado juice what you say.


----------



## zaangalewa

Vastator said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious
> 
> And afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afterwards we focus on our problems, and leave Europe to handle their own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you not focus on your problems now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to turn on the news...
Click to expand...


Hmm ... News? From the USA? ... _"Ghengis Kahn was killed from his own horse!"_... _"Napoleon arrived at Elba!"_ ... damn ... where is the USA? ... _"Captain Ahab Trump first idiot of the titanic USA"_ ... That's all. Later cries our news detector only continously Trump, Trump, Trump, Trump, Trump, ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

zaangalewa said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious
> 
> And afterwards?
Click to expand...


     I dont and never will get the urge to play the Dulcimer.
And WTF that has to do with the subject is beyond me.


----------



## miketx

MarathonMike said:


> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.


That could cause a furor.


----------



## zaangalewa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious
> 
> And afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont and never will get the urge to play the Dulcimer.
> And WTF that has to do with the subject is beyond me.
Click to expand...


And afterwards? The UNO, Europe, Russia and China are destroyed. What then?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

zaangalewa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a start,,, only 25000 more to go and then kiss NATO goodbye.
> We gain nothing from NATO
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator Sunni Man HereWeGoAgain MeBelle MarathonMike Pete7469 Rambunctious
> 
> And afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont and never will get the urge to play the Dulcimer.
> And WTF that has to do with the subject is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And afterwards?
Click to expand...


   After I keep not giving a shit about the Dulcimer.....?
I guess more of the same.


----------



## Sunni Man

Each of the European countries has a well equipped modern Army and Air Force.
Combined together as NATO, they are more than a match to Russia's standing military.
Thus we should withdraw membership in NATO, close all U.S. bases, and let Europe defend itself.   ...


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Each of the European countries has a well equipped modern Army and Air Force.
> Combined together as NATO, they are more than a match to Russia's standing military.
> Thus we should withdraw membership in NATO, close all U.S. bases, and let Europe defend itself.   ...



Against what?


----------



## Sunni Man

Mindful said:


> Against what?


Against military invasion by Russia or any other enemy.  ...


----------



## zaangalewa

Sunni Man said:


> Each of the European countries has a well equipped modern Army and Air Force.
> Combined together as NATO, they are more than a match to Russia's standing military.
> Thus we should withdraw membership in NATO, close all U.S. bases, and let Europe defend itself.   ...



By the way, Nazi. You still lie with your link about the Auschwitz lies.


----------



## zaangalewa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ...
> 
> After I keep not giving a shit about the Dulcimer.....?
> I guess more of the same.



Okay - afterwards you will give a shit to dulcimers as you always gave a shit to this traditional American instrument. And that's now your complete vision of the USA, after you had destroyed Europe, Russia and China and had exterminated all Red Indians, all Blacks, all Latinos, all Jews and all Catholics and Muslims in the USA and the rest of the world?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

zaangalewa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After I keep not giving a shit about the Dulcimer.....?
> I guess more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - afterwards you will give a shit to dulcimers as you always gave a shit to this traditional American instrument. And that's now your complete vision of the USA, after it had destroyed Europe, Russia and China and had murdered all Red Indians, all Blacks, all Latinos and all Jews in the USA?
Click to expand...


  I dont live in Appalachia demwit.


----------



## zaangalewa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After I keep not giving a shit about the Dulcimer.....?
> I guess more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - afterwards you will give a shit to dulcimers as you always gave a shit to this traditional American instrument. And that's now your complete vision of the USA, after it had destroyed Europe, Russia and China and had murdered all Red Indians, all Blacks, all Latinos and all Jews in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in Appalachia demwit.
Click to expand...


Russia? China? ...


----------



## zaangalewa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After I keep not giving a shit about the Dulcimer.....?
> I guess more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - afterwards you will give a shit to dulcimers as you always gave a shit to this traditional American instrument. And that's now your complete vision of the USA, after it had destroyed Europe, Russia and China and had murdered all Red Indians, all Blacks, all Latinos and all Jews in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in Appalachia demwit.
Click to expand...


Weather fine in Trumps arse?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.


Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
Click to expand...


You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."

_


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
Click to expand...

LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
Click to expand...


To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blackrook said:


> The Germans can all learn Russian and be invaded for all I care.



In 10 years, Germany will be an Islamic Republic


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.
Click to expand...

You have the healthcare system because
You have fewer people in Germany 
Higher tax rate than the US
Finally you don't have to build the military for your defense therefore more money can go towards your healthcare system.


----------



## rightwinger

While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.

We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.

Let them fight their own wars


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

zaangalewa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After I keep not giving a shit about the Dulcimer.....?
> I guess more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - afterwards you will give a shit to dulcimers as you always gave a shit to this traditional American instrument. And that's now your complete vision of the USA, after it had destroyed Europe, Russia and China and had murdered all Red Indians, all Blacks, all Latinos and all Jews in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in Appalachia demwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia? China? ...
Click to expand...


  Yeah....I have a nice Dacha down the road from Putins place.
      Sold my place in China to Biden,too damn many sick people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

zaangalewa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After I keep not giving a shit about the Dulcimer.....?
> I guess more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - afterwards you will give a shit to dulcimers as you always gave a shit to this traditional American instrument. And that's now your complete vision of the USA, after it had destroyed Europe, Russia and China and had murdered all Red Indians, all Blacks, all Latinos and all Jews in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in Appalachia demwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather fine in Trumps arse?
Click to expand...


 What kind of dumbass come back is that?


----------



## L.K.Eder

rightwinger said:


> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Let them fight their own wars


exactly. and let the USA transport their casualties in the middle east directly to US bases in the USA. coordinate their dronestrikes from the USA. rotate their troops without touching down in ramstein. i am all for it.


----------



## rightwinger

L.K.Eder said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. and let the USA transport their casualties in the middle east directly to US bases in the USA. coordinate their dronestrikes from the USA. rotate their troops without touching down in ramstein. i am all for it.
Click to expand...

I didn‘t say eliminate all the bases but to reduce our presence in a theater where it is not needed.


----------



## Pete7469

zaangalewa said:


> And afterwards? The UNO, Europe, Russia and China are destroyed. What then?



The UN needs to be destroyed.

We need to get euroweenies off our money tit and focus on ourselves for a while.


.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the healthcare system because
> You have fewer people in Germany
Click to expand...


What a stupidity to say so. We are 3% of the size of the USA with 25% of the people of the USA - and our health care system would also work with much less people and much more people. The "secret" is to be satisfied to pay money for a health care system, although not to need it. The best sickness is always only a  disaster.

I said relatively (=per person) costs the health care system twice the money than here - while you have relatively 3+1/3rd times (I said 2 times) more death victims because of Corona. Main factor for this disaster in the USA is in my eyes Donald Trump, who belitteled the real dramatic problems - and makes now others responsible for.



> Higher tax rate than the US



In a grey theory, I guess. Your household was in 2017 abhout $4,000 billions. In 2017 we had a household of €325 billions ~ $365 billions. 4*365 = 1460 billions. So compared with the USA we have a household which is equivalent to 1500 billions.  So the federal republic here costs us 37.5% per person of this what you pay for your government - you pay per person 8/3 times more for the USA.



> Finally you don't have to build the military for your defense therefore more money can go towards your healthcare system.



To be honest: I never understood why the USA has a household like a military dictatorship, although it is none. But you cover also social problems with your military household - you cover scientific research and so on and so on. And you need this for your image "to be great". We are only a little nation with a bad image. War against Germans makes no  fun - not for the losers, not for the winners, and not for us.


PS: Oh by the way. If you call back 1/3 of all your soldiers from Germany or call back100% of your soldiers from here will make your worldwide military ambitions to a problem for the USA - but I'm sure you will not have to pay less money for your exorbitant high military household.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.



As far as I heard more than 50% of your natural resources are outside of the USA, "policeman".



> Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.



And a little bigger than the economy of the USA.



> Let them fight their own wars



Wars are nonsense and you are more than 100 years to late now for this idea. The worst mistake the USA ever made was to take part in world war 1. You doubled your economy by doing so, and you got in this way the irreal idea to do wars is good for your lifes.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. and let the USA transport their casualties in the middle east directly to US bases in the USA. coordinate their dronestrikes from the USA. rotate their troops without touching down in ramstein. i am all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn‘t say eliminate all the bases but to reduce our presence in a theater where it is not needed.
Click to expand...


You are in danger to be totally thrown out of Germany, because many Germans are tired about the idiotic games of the USA. If you have to reduce your army here: do it. But to say that's the fault of Germany is nothing else than a most lousy excuse for the malfunction of the leading idiot of your country.


----------



## zaangalewa

Pete7469 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And afterwards? The UNO, Europe, Russia and China are destroyed. What then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN needs to be destroyed.
> 
> We need to get euroweenies off our money tit and focus on ourselves for a while.
Click to expand...


And after you had focused yourselve - what will you see after this five minutes? Your belly button and a $-sign inside?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the healthcare system because
> You have fewer people in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupidity to say so. We are 3% of the size of the USA with 25% of the people of the USA - and our health care system would also work with much less people and much more people. The "secret" is to be satisfied to pay money for a health care system, although not to need it. The best sickness is always only a  disaster.
> 
> I said relatively (=per person) costs the health care system twice the money than here - while you have relatively 3+1/3rd times (I said 2 times) more death victims because of Corona. Main factor for this disaster in the USA is in my eyes Donald Trump, who belitteled the real dramatic problems - and makes now others responsible for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher tax rate than the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a grey theory, I guess. Your household was in 2017 abhout $4,000 billions. In 2017 we had a household of €325 billions ~ $365 billions. 4*365 = 1460 billions. So compared with the USA we have a household which is equivalent to 1500 billions.  So the federal republic here costs us 37.5% per person of this what you pay for your government - you pay per person 8/3 times more for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you don't have to build the military for your defense therefore more money can go towards your healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: I never understood why the USA has a household like a military dictatorship, although it is none. But you cover also social problems with your military household - you cover scientific research and so on and so on. And you need this for your image "to be great". We are only a little nation with a bad image. War against Germans makes no  fun - not for the losers, not for the winners, and not for us.
> 
> 
> PS: Oh by the way. If you call back 1/3 of all your soldiers from Germany or call back100% of your soldiers from here will make your worldwide military ambitions to a problem for the USA - but I'm sure you will not have to pay less money for your exorbitant high military household.
Click to expand...

You stupid fuck you have the healthcare system because you don't have a military to pay for you depend on the U.S. to defend you. Your system will crash because it's unsustainable and I will cheer for that to happen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I heard more than 50% of your natural resources are outside of the USA, "policeman".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a little bigger than the economy of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars are nonsense and you are more than 100 years to late now for this idea. The worst mistake the USA ever made was to take part in world war 1. You doubled your economy by doing so, and you got in this way the irreal idea to do wars is good for your lifes.
Click to expand...

the worse mistake the U.S was allowing Germany to unified the worse mistake was not totally destroying Germany in world war 1
There would not have been any NAZIS


----------



## Mac-7

miketx said:


> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.


Thats the wrong way to look at it

the euros are weenies but there is still a common threat facing the NATO allies

principally the threat is from china, but it is political and economic.

stationing the US military in germany is not going to save us

we need a coordinated economic resistance to china and its bankrupt little russian yap dog


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the healthcare system because
> You have fewer people in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupidity to say so. We are 3% of the size of the USA with 25% of the people of the USA - and our health care system would also work with much less people and much more people. The "secret" is to be satisfied to pay money for a health care system, although not to need it. The best sickness is always only a  disaster.
> 
> I said relatively (=per person) costs the health care system twice the money than here - while you have relatively 3+1/3rd times (I said 2 times) more death victims because of Corona. Main factor for this disaster in the USA is in my eyes Donald Trump, who belitteled the real dramatic problems - and makes now others responsible for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher tax rate than the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a grey theory, I guess. Your household was in 2017 abhout $4,000 billions. In 2017 we had a household of €325 billions ~ $365 billions. 4*365 = 1460 billions. So compared with the USA we have a household which is equivalent to 1500 billions.  So the federal republic here costs us 37.5% per person of this what you pay for your government - you pay per person 8/3 times more for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you don't have to build the military for your defense therefore more money can go towards your healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: I never understood why the USA has a household like a military dictatorship, although it is none. But you cover also social problems with your military household - you cover scientific research and so on and so on. And you need this for your image "to be great". We are only a little nation with a bad image. War against Germans makes no  fun - not for the losers, not for the winners, and not for us.
> 
> 
> PS: Oh by the way. If you call back 1/3 of all your soldiers from Germany or call back100% of your soldiers from here will make your worldwide military ambitions to a problem for the USA - but I'm sure you will not have to pay less money for your exorbitant high military household.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid fuck
Click to expand...


Oh - he used the f-word in sense of a substantive. Fascinating.



> you have the healthcare system because you don't have a military to pay for you depend on the U.S. to defend you.



What a nonsense. Our health care system is about 150 years old. It was concrete founded in June, 15th, 1883. It survived two world wars.



> Your system will crash because it's unsustainable and I will cheer for that to happen.



Only because you make an irreal and idiotic politics in the USA, it must not be that is anything irreal or idiotic, what happens in Germany. In our country for example shoot 250,000 policemen in a year less than 100 times  - including warn shots - and normally much less than 10 criminals have to die - and it is a normal year, if no policeman dies, because he is doing his job.

In some points are the USA and Germany not comparable.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I heard more than 50% of your natural resources are outside of the USA, "policeman".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a little bigger than the economy of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars are nonsense and you are more than 100 years to late now for this idea. The worst mistake the USA ever made was to take part in world war 1. You doubled your economy by doing so, and you got in this way the irreal idea to do wars is good for your lifes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the worse mistake the U.S was allowing Germany to unified the worse mistake was not totally destroying Germany in world war 1
> There would not have been any NAZIS
Click to expand...


You are an idiot. The USA is full of structural and real Nazis. What you say here could had said a Nazi too. The problem is that you know less than nothing about Germany - and you are used to destroy what you do not understand.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mac-7 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the wrong way to look at it
> 
> the euros are weenies but there is still a common threat facing the NATO allies
> 
> principally the threat is from china, but it is political and economic.
> 
> stationing the US military in germany is not going to save us
> 
> we need a coordinated economic resistance to china and its bankrupt little russian yap dog
Click to expand...


Nothing what you both say here has anything to do with reality. It's scrap.


----------



## Silver Cat

Mac-7 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the wrong way to look at it
> 
> the euros are weenies but there is still a common threat facing the NATO allies
> 
> principally the threat is from china, but it is political and economic.
> 
> stationing the US military in germany is not going to save us
> 
> we need a coordinated economic resistance to china and its bankrupt little russian yap dog
Click to expand...

"Coordinated? " We need those bastards to do what it was said them to do. The only words they should prononce by their upper assholes: "Sir yes sir! "


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the healthcare system because
> You have fewer people in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupidity to say so. We are 3% of the size of the USA with 25% of the people of the USA - and our health care system would also work with much less people and much more people. The "secret" is to be satisfied to pay money for a health care system, although not to need it. The best sickness is always only a  disaster.
> 
> I said relatively (=per person) costs the health care system twice the money than here - while you have relatively 3+1/3rd times (I said 2 times) more death victims because of Corona. Main factor for this disaster in the USA is in my eyes Donald Trump, who belitteled the real dramatic problems - and makes now others responsible for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher tax rate than the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a grey theory, I guess. Your household was in 2017 abhout $4,000 billions. In 2017 we had a household of €325 billions ~ $365 billions. 4*365 = 1460 billions. So compared with the USA we have a household which is equivalent to 1500 billions.  So the federal republic here costs us 37.5% per person of this what you pay for your government - you pay per person 8/3 times more for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you don't have to build the military for your defense therefore more money can go towards your healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: I never understood why the USA has a household like a military dictatorship, although it is none. But you cover also social problems with your military household - you cover scientific research and so on and so on. And you need this for your image "to be great". We are only a little nation with a bad image. War against Germans makes no  fun - not for the losers, not for the winners, and not for us.
> 
> 
> PS: Oh by the way. If you call back 1/3 of all your soldiers from Germany or call back100% of your soldiers from here will make your worldwide military ambitions to a problem for the USA - but I'm sure you will not have to pay less money for your exorbitant high military household.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh - he used the f-word in sense of a substantive. Fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have the healthcare system because you don't have a military to pay for you depend on the U.S. to defend you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. Our health care system is about 150 years old. It was concrete founded in June, 15th, 1883. It survived two world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system will crash because it's unsustainable and I will cheer for that to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because you make an irreal and idiotic politics in the USA, it must not be that is anything irreal or idiotic, what happens in Germany. In our country for example shoot 250,000 policemen in a year less than 100 times  - including warn shots - and normally much less than 10 criminals have to die - and it is a normal year, if no policeman dies, because he is doing his job.
> 
> In some points are the USA and Germany not comparable.
Click to expand...

No Germany no Nazis should have made that country a parking lot


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. and let the USA transport their casualties in the middle east directly to US bases in the USA. coordinate their dronestrikes from the USA. rotate their troops without touching down in ramstein. i am all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn‘t say eliminate all the bases but to reduce our presence in a theater where it is not needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in danger to be totally thrown out of Germany, because many Germans are tired about the idiotic games of the USA. If you have to reduce your army here: do it. But to say that's the fault of Germany is nothing else than a most lousy excuse for the malfunction of the leading idiot of your country.
Click to expand...

I don’t think anything is Germany’s fault. But their alliance is much stronger than Russia’s and they are fully capable of waging military and economic warfare against the Russians without extensive US support.


----------



## rightwinger

The Cold War is over. The evil Soviet Empire is no longer a threat.

After WWII, Europe was a shambles both economically and militarily. They needed the US to prop them up both militarily and economically against the threat of the USSR.

Russia is no longer the threat the USSR was. The EU is powerful economically and militarily. They no longer need us.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the healthcare system because
> You have fewer people in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupidity to say so. We are 3% of the size of the USA with 25% of the people of the USA - and our health care system would also work with much less people and much more people. The "secret" is to be satisfied to pay money for a health care system, although not to need it. The best sickness is always only a  disaster.
> 
> I said relatively (=per person) costs the health care system twice the money than here - while you have relatively 3+1/3rd times (I said 2 times) more death victims because of Corona. Main factor for this disaster in the USA is in my eyes Donald Trump, who belitteled the real dramatic problems - and makes now others responsible for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher tax rate than the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a grey theory, I guess. Your household was in 2017 abhout $4,000 billions. In 2017 we had a household of €325 billions ~ $365 billions. 4*365 = 1460 billions. So compared with the USA we have a household which is equivalent to 1500 billions.  So the federal republic here costs us 37.5% per person of this what you pay for your government - you pay per person 8/3 times more for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you don't have to build the military for your defense therefore more money can go towards your healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: I never understood why the USA has a household like a military dictatorship, although it is none. But you cover also social problems with your military household - you cover scientific research and so on and so on. And you need this for your image "to be great". We are only a little nation with a bad image. War against Germans makes no  fun - not for the losers, not for the winners, and not for us.
> 
> 
> PS: Oh by the way. If you call back 1/3 of all your soldiers from Germany or call back100% of your soldiers from here will make your worldwide military ambitions to a problem for the USA - but I'm sure you will not have to pay less money for your exorbitant high military household.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh - he used the f-word in sense of a substantive. Fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have the healthcare system because you don't have a military to pay for you depend on the U.S. to defend you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. Our health care system is about 150 years old. It was concrete founded in June, 15th, 1883. It survived two world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system will crash because it's unsustainable and I will cheer for that to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because you make an irreal and idiotic politics in the USA, it must not be that is anything irreal or idiotic, what happens in Germany. In our country for example shoot 250,000 policemen in a year less than 100 times  - including warn shots - and normally much less than 10 criminals have to die - and it is a normal year, if no policeman dies, because he is doing his job.
> 
> In some points are the USA and Germany not comparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Germany no Nazis should have made that country a parking lot
Click to expand...


This theory I doubt. Too many structural Nazis live in the English speaking world. For you such people are normal - for me not. Elements of the racism of the Nazis came for sure from the English speaking world. Only in your language it is possible to confuse Arians and Aryans. Germans never were Aryans (German: Arier) - but most Germans were  Arians (German: Arianer), before we became Catholics. But with racism Arians never had something to do. I guess the racism nonsense of the Nazis came from the USA - or from the British empire. The prototype for the Nazis - the Italian fascists - were political extremists, but not racists and not antisemites.

Oh by the way: This extremist idiot, who you  called "ambassador" - as far as I can see without any talent and education or qualification for this job - and who had supportded all over Germany and in whole Europe racist movements, is by the way back in the USA. Became Richard Grenell now "ambassador" of the USA in the USA and supports he now all over the USA racist movements, separation ideas and civil war propaganda?

And it's by the way totally crazy to make with nationalisms, separation ideas and racism politics in the beginning of the third millenium.


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> Russia is no longer the threat the USSR was. The EU is powerful economically and militarily. They no longer need us.


The EU is not economically powerful enough to stand up to china all by themselves

the new cold war is somewhat different than the old one we had with soviet russia

china plans to be so strong economically and militarily that other nations will submit to them without actually going to war


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is no longer the threat the USSR was. The EU is powerful economically and militarily. They no longer need us.
> 
> 
> 
> The EU is not economically powerful enough to stand up to china all by themselves
> 
> the new cold war is somewhat different than the old one we had with soviet russia
> 
> china plans to be so strong economically and militarily that other nations will submit to them without actually going to war
Click to expand...

China is not going to invade Europe.

I agree with an economic alliance with the EU to compete with China but the “America First” crowd would rebel.


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> China is not going to invade Europe.


you are not paying attention

i just said the threat from china is economic and political with only the threat of chinas military

If china succeeds they will not have to invade the euros to make them a vassal state without free will


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is not going to invade Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> you are not paying attention
> 
> i just said the threat from china is economic and political with only the threat of chinas military
> 
> If china succeeds they will not have to invade the euros to make them a vassal state without free will
Click to expand...

You are not paying attention
I agree with an economic alliance with the EU to compete with China but the “America First” crowd would rebel.


----------



## Mac-7

CrusaderFrank said:


> In 10 years, Germany will be an Islamic Republic


Their future chinese masters will deal with the islam problem for the germans


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> but the “America First” crowd would rebel.


I am part of the America First “crowd”  and I say you are wrong


----------



## Mac-7

Mindful said:


> Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one
> to me.


Germany is not an economic threat to the US

they want to make money and so do do we

There is plenty of peaceful two-way investment be between euorpe and America that does not bother me at all


----------



## Mindful

Mac-7 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one
> to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is not an economic threat to the US
> 
> they want to make money and so do do we
> 
> There is plenty of peaceful two-way investment be between euorpe and America that does not bother me at all
Click to expand...


Who said anything about threats?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news Germany will be forced to pay for its own defense and that Cadillac Government healthcare will have to be cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to destroy our healthcare system? ... Aha ... I guess I found slowly out how is functioning logic in the USA: _"Never use it and always lose it."
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL pay for your own defense Germany destroyed their own healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To much gravity on Eridani IV so blood is not able to reach your brain? Our health care systems costs relatively 50% of the health care system of the USA. And so we have relatively also only 50% of the number of the Corona victims as has the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the healthcare system because
> You have fewer people in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupidity to say so. We are 3% of the size of the USA with 25% of the people of the USA - and our health care system would also work with much less people and much more people. The "secret" is to be satisfied to pay money for a health care system, although not to need it. The best sickness is always only a  disaster.
> 
> I said relatively (=per person) costs the health care system twice the money than here - while you have relatively 3+1/3rd times (I said 2 times) more death victims because of Corona. Main factor for this disaster in the USA is in my eyes Donald Trump, who belitteled the real dramatic problems - and makes now others responsible for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher tax rate than the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a grey theory, I guess. Your household was in 2017 abhout $4,000 billions. In 2017 we had a household of €325 billions ~ $365 billions. 4*365 = 1460 billions. So compared with the USA we have a household which is equivalent to 1500 billions.  So the federal republic here costs us 37.5% per person of this what you pay for your government - you pay per person 8/3 times more for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you don't have to build the military for your defense therefore more money can go towards your healthcare system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: I never understood why the USA has a household like a military dictatorship, although it is none. But you cover also social problems with your military household - you cover scientific research and so on and so on. And you need this for your image "to be great". We are only a little nation with a bad image. War against Germans makes no  fun - not for the losers, not for the winners, and not for us.
> 
> 
> PS: Oh by the way. If you call back 1/3 of all your soldiers from Germany or call back100% of your soldiers from here will make your worldwide military ambitions to a problem for the USA - but I'm sure you will not have to pay less money for your exorbitant high military household.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh - he used the f-word in sense of a substantive. Fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have the healthcare system because you don't have a military to pay for you depend on the U.S. to defend you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. Our health care system is about 150 years old. It was concrete founded in June, 15th, 1883. It survived two world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system will crash because it's unsustainable and I will cheer for that to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because you make an irreal and idiotic politics in the USA, it must not be that is anything irreal or idiotic, what happens in Germany. In our country for example shoot 250,000 policemen in a year less than 100 times  - including warn shots - and normally much less than 10 criminals have to die - and it is a normal year, if no policeman dies, because he is doing his job.
> 
> In some points are the USA and Germany not comparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Germany no Nazis should have made that country a parking lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This theory I doubt. Too many structural Nazis live in the English speaking world. For you such people are normal - for me not. Elements of the racism of the Nazis came for sure from the English speaking world. Only in your language it is possible to confuse Arians and Aryans. Germans never were Aryans (German: Arier) - but most Germans were  Arians (German: Arianer), before we became Catholics. But with racism Arians never had something to do. I guess the racism nonsense of the Nazis came from the USA - or from the British empire. The prototype for the Nazis - the Italian fascists - were political extremists, but not racists and not antisemites.
> 
> Oh by the way: This extremist idiot, who you  called "ambassador" - as far as I can see without any talent and education or qualification for this job - and who had supportded all over Germany and in whole Europe racist movements, is by the way back in the USA. Became Richard Grenell now "ambassador" of the USA in the USA and supports he now all over the USA racist movements, separation ideas and civil war propaganda?
> 
> And it's by the way totally crazy to make with nationalisms, separation ideas and racism politics in the beginning of the third millenium.
Click to expand...

No Germany no Nazis
The end


----------



## L.K.Eder

rightwinger said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. and let the USA transport their casualties in the middle east directly to US bases in the USA. coordinate their dronestrikes from the USA. rotate their troops without touching down in ramstein. i am all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn‘t say eliminate all the bases but to reduce our presence in a theater where it is not needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in danger to be totally thrown out of Germany, because many Germans are tired about the idiotic games of the USA. If you have to reduce your army here: do it. But to say that's the fault of Germany is nothing else than a most lousy excuse for the malfunction of the leading idiot of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think anything is Germany’s fault. But their alliance is much stronger than Russia’s and they are fully capable of waging military and economic warfare against the Russians without extensive US support.
Click to expand...

and Germany will even fare better, as soon as US warfare is no longer waged using Germany as staging ground, planning center, and hospital.


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the “America First” crowd would rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> I am part of the America First “crowd”  and I say you are wrong
Click to expand...


Really?

What global alliances do you support?


----------



## rightwinger

L.K.Eder said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. and let the USA transport their casualties in the middle east directly to US bases in the USA. coordinate their dronestrikes from the USA. rotate their troops without touching down in ramstein. i am all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn‘t say eliminate all the bases but to reduce our presence in a theater where it is not needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in danger to be totally thrown out of Germany, because many Germans are tired about the idiotic games of the USA. If you have to reduce your army here: do it. But to say that's the fault of Germany is nothing else than a most lousy excuse for the malfunction of the leading idiot of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think anything is Germany’s fault. But their alliance is much stronger than Russia’s and they are fully capable of waging military and economic warfare against the Russians without extensive US support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Germany will even fare better, as soon as US warfare is no longer waged using Germany as staging ground, planning center, and hospital.
Click to expand...

I doubt if most Germans would object if we withdrew our troops


----------



## L.K.Eder

rightwinger said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.  Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. and let the USA transport their casualties in the middle east directly to US bases in the USA. coordinate their dronestrikes from the USA. rotate their troops without touching down in ramstein. i am all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn‘t say eliminate all the bases but to reduce our presence in a theater where it is not needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in danger to be totally thrown out of Germany, because many Germans are tired about the idiotic games of the USA. If you have to reduce your army here: do it. But to say that's the fault of Germany is nothing else than a most lousy excuse for the malfunction of the leading idiot of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think anything is Germany’s fault. But their alliance is much stronger than Russia’s and they are fully capable of waging military and economic warfare against the Russians without extensive US support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Germany will even fare better, as soon as US warfare is no longer waged using Germany as staging ground, planning center, and hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if most Germans would object if we withdrew our troops
Click to expand...

i guess for the surrounding towns it will be a temporary economic slump. but they will get over it. most of the troops have gone since 1990, and Germany somehow is still okay.


----------



## Mac-7

Mindful said:


> Who said anything about threats?


I did

the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the “America First” crowd would rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> I am part of the America First “crowd”  and I say you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What global alliances do you support?
Click to expand...

NATO, our alliances with Japan, S Korea, Taiwan.

and if we can have stronger ties with SE Asia against the common threat from china I support that also


----------



## L.K.Eder

Mac-7 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac-7

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
Click to expand...




L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
Click to expand...

why not both what?


----------



## Mindful

Mac-7 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
Click to expand...


I think they’re terrified of chlorinated chicken.


----------



## Mac-7

Mindful said:


> I think they’re terrified of chlorinated chicken.


Could be


----------



## L.K.Eder

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
Click to expand...


you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"

me: "why not both."

maybe you can figure it out.


----------



## Mac-7

L.K.Eder said:


> me: "why not both."


We are not threatening the EU


----------



## Natural Citizen

Disir said:


> This is an interesting development.



Germany balances its annual budget every year. It can afford to defend itself.

This year alone, the US has ran up over 4 trillon dollars of debt. If they don't start withdrawing troops, bankruptcy will force withdrawal.

We still have close to 200,000 troops in 150 countries as it is. Around 180, 000 last I checked.

The neocons who occupy both mainstream American political parties are the only ones pitching a fit about troop withdrawal.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> 
> 
> We are not threatening the EU
Click to expand...

trump is constantly threatening, this current hissy fit is merely another episode in his approach at "governing" and engaging with "allies".


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rambunctious said:


> Just Trump doing what he ran on.....we need to bring our troops home from wherever we can....



While I agree that we need to bring them home, Trump will likely just move those troops some place else, as he's done before.

Trump hasn't shown any genuine interest in actually bringing troops home. He's been all talk on the matter. The only reason we're hearing about it now is because we're a few months from the general.

He did partly run on bringing them home. He's yet to keep his word. It will be remembered.


----------



## Mac-7

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> 
> 
> We are not threatening the EU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is constantly threatening, this current hissy fit is merely another episode in his approach at "governing" and engaging with "allies".
Click to expand...

Trump can be blunt at times

 but wimps like bush and obama were not getting results either

personalities aside, mutual action against china is in many nations best interests

hopefully the euros are not too thin skinned to see that


----------



## L.K.Eder

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> 
> 
> We are not threatening the EU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is constantly threatening, this current hissy fit is merely another episode in his approach at "governing" and engaging with "allies".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can be blunt at times
> 
> but wimps like bush and obama were not getting results either
> 
> personalities aside, mutual action against china is in many nations best interests
> 
> hopefully the euros are not too thin skinned to see that
Click to expand...

i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.


----------



## Mac-7

Natural Citizen said:


> While I agree that we need to bring them home, Trump will likely just move those troops some place else.


Trump is fighting against embedded obamaites left over in the military who are “agin” whatever he is “fer”


----------



## Mac-7

L.K.Eder said:


> i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.


It will be an important election with china and the democrats on one side against trump and American workers on the other side


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the “America First” crowd would rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> I am part of the America First “crowd”  and I say you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What global alliances do you support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NATO, our alliances with Japan, S Korea, Taiwan.
> 
> and if we can have stronger ties with SE Asia against the common threat from china I support that also
Click to expand...

We had a TPP alliance to economically compete with China
Trump cancelled it

America First


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an important election with china and the democrats on one side against trump and American workers on the other side
Click to expand...

Trump sold out the workers


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an important election with china and the democrats on one side against trump and American workers on the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump sold out the workers
Click to expand...

Stop sucking dick and give concrete examples.


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> 
> 
> We are not threatening the EU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is constantly threatening, this current hissy fit is merely another episode in his approach at "governing" and engaging with "allies".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can be blunt at times
> 
> but wimps like bush and obama were not getting results either
> 
> personalities aside, mutual action against china is in many nations best interests
> 
> hopefully the euros are not too thin skinned to see that
Click to expand...

Nobody will make an alliance with Trump

His leadership is neither wanted or trusted


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an important election with china and the democrats on one side against trump and American workers on the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump sold out the workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop sucking dick and give concrete examples.
Click to expand...

Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners, ask all the workers who trusted him to reverse the trade deficit with China


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> 
> 
> We are not threatening the EU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is constantly threatening, this current hissy fit is merely another episode in his approach at "governing" and engaging with "allies".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can be blunt at times
> 
> but wimps like bush and obama were not getting results either
> 
> personalities aside, mutual action against china is in many nations best interests
> 
> hopefully the euros are not too thin skinned to see that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody will make an alliance with Trump
> 
> His leadership is neither wanted or trusted
Click to expand...

Who made an alliance with him during the first campaign?
Maybe 10 people?


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an important election with china and the democrats on one side against trump and American workers on the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump sold out the workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop sucking dick and give concrete examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners, ask all the workers who trusted him to reverse the trade deficit with China
Click to expand...

You can't reverse 30+ years of Reaganism in 3 years.
By the way, I don't know any coal miners.
I have met lots of happy African Americans.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> I have met lots of happy African Americans.



You attend BLM rallies?


----------



## Mindful

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
Click to expand...


The EU is not a country.

Nor is Europe.


----------



## rightwinger

Mindful said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
Click to expand...

Political and economic alliance


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have met lots of happy African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attend BLM rallies?
Click to expand...

Based on your posts, you obviously hate Whites.


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political and economic alliance
Click to expand...


Not really.


----------



## rightwinger

Mindful said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political and economic alliance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
Click to expand...

Really


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political and economic alliance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really
Click to expand...


That’s right. You read it correctly.

It started off as a trading block, and should have stayed that way.


----------



## Indeependent

Mindful said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political and economic alliance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s right. You read it correctly.
> 
> It started off as a trading block, and should have stayed that way.
Click to expand...

You realize the RWer doesn't even understand the bullshit he posts.
He's doing it to please the people he hangs with.


----------



## Mindful

Indeependent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political and economic alliance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s right. You read it correctly.
> 
> It started off as a trading block, and should have stayed that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize the RWer doesn't even understand the bullshit he posts.
> He's doing it to please the people he hangs with.
Click to expand...


He is sort of.......relentless.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> Nobody will make an alliance with Trump


Thats just you talking

if he gets reelected the world will deal

and if trump loses everyone can go back to screwing America as usual


----------



## Mindful

Indeependent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political and economic alliance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s right. You read it correctly.
> 
> It started off as a trading block, and should have stayed that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize the RWer doesn't even understand the bullshit he posts.
> He's doing it to please the people he hangs with.
Click to expand...


It’s delusional.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Mindful said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about threats?
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 351814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not both what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you: "the threat to the EU is coming from china not the US"
> 
> me: "why not both."
> 
> maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU is not a country.
> 
> Nor is Europe.
Click to expand...

thx 4 shring.


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners


The coal minors?

you must be joking

obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected

as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated

you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump


----------



## Mac-7

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an important election with china and the democrats on one side against trump and American workers on the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump sold out the workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop sucking dick and give concrete examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners, ask all the workers who trusted him to reverse the trade deficit with China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't reverse 30+ years of Reaganism in 3 years.
> By the way, I don't know any coal miners.
> I have met lots of happy African Americans.
Click to expand...

I dont think libs WANT to reverse or end US pandering to china

they like putting America last


----------



## Rambunctious

Natural Citizen said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Trump doing what he ran on.....we need to bring our troops home from wherever we can....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that we need to bring them home, Trump will likely just move those troops some place else, as he's done before.
> 
> Trump hasn't shown any genuine interest in actually bringing troops home. He's been all talk on the matter. The only reason we're hearing about it now is because we're a few months from the general.
> 
> He did partly run on bringing them home. He's yet to keep his word. It will be remembered.
Click to expand...

You don't pay close enough attention....the media is not going to sing Trumps praises so you have to do your own research....he has brought multiple units home from both Iraq and Afghanistan....the neo cons hate the thought of our troops coming home so they have the long knives out for Trump....and the dems hate him just because so they are standing in his way also.....when Trump wins in November all bets will be off and the establishment knows it and are in fear of it....


----------



## rightwinger

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
Click to expand...

Yes the coal miners.

Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.

Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.

There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama


----------



## Indeependent

Mac-7 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the "euros" will just wait and see what the best greatest country evah decides in their banana republic elections in november.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an important election with china and the democrats on one side against trump and American workers on the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump sold out the workers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop sucking dick and give concrete examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners, ask all the workers who trusted him to reverse the trade deficit with China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't reverse 30+ years of Reaganism in 3 years.
> By the way, I don't know any coal miners.
> I have met lots of happy African Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think libs WANT to reverse or end US pandering to china
> 
> they like putting America last
Click to expand...

That's how mental illness works.


----------



## mudwhistle

zaangalewa said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
Click to expand...

I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
Click to expand...

Bullshit


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit
Click to expand...

Read it and weep









						Coal Comeback? Coal At New Low After Two Years Under Trump
					

It’s been two years since President Donald Trump took office and began rolling back environmental regulations on the coal industry.At a November rally in…




					www.wvpublic.org


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
Click to expand...

There's this little well thing call the Market.
If people want to invest in a product that is going away, it's time for those engaged in that product to learn the skills required for the up and coming product.
If Trump gets his way and million of Trespassers that you love and the millions of Business Visas that you love, are removed from the job market, then those who work in the Coal Industry will have opportunities in other energy sectors.
But we know that you are a Self-Hating, Guilty, White Dick Sucker.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read it and weep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal Comeback? Coal At New Low After Two Years Under Trump
> 
> 
> It’s been two years since President Donald Trump took office and began rolling back environmental regulations on the coal industry.At a November rally in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wvpublic.org
Click to expand...

Your graphs end in 2017 and the story talks about projections in 2018. That was two years ago. Where is your current data???


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy


Obama stated his intention to make coal obsolete and put miners out of a job


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read it and weep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal Comeback? Coal At New Low After Two Years Under Trump
> 
> 
> It’s been two years since President Donald Trump took office and began rolling back environmental regulations on the coal industry.At a November rally in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wvpublic.org
Click to expand...

What I see on your chart is a steep decline under obama and leveling off under trump

thats far better than continuing the decline if hillary were president


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
Click to expand...

200 year supply of cheap energy.......and the environmental controls are modern now.

People like you bitch and whine about coal......don't say a word to how Solar panels are made or the cobalt for the batteries..............all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa.......as the cheap labor there mines it for almost nothing with no EPA and die horrible deaths.........

When you gonna complain about that troll.


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read it and weep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal Comeback? Coal At New Low After Two Years Under Trump
> 
> 
> It’s been two years since President Donald Trump took office and began rolling back environmental regulations on the coal industry.At a November rally in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wvpublic.org
Click to expand...

Moron troll alert.  Had this post actually meant anything we would continue with the Alert.......This has been an alert of the BS notification network.........please go back to normal programming.


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 year supply of cheap energy.......and the environmental controls are modern now.
> 
> People like you bitch and whine about coal......don't say a word to how Solar panels are made or the cobalt for the batteries..............all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa.......as the cheap labor there mines it for almost nothing with no EPA and die horrible deaths.........
> 
> When you gonna complain about that troll.
Click to expand...

Coal is an obsolete form of energy. 
If they can burn cleanly, they can operate.

Problem is, the cost to make it clean make it uneconomical.


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read it and weep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal Comeback? Coal At New Low After Two Years Under Trump
> 
> 
> It’s been two years since President Donald Trump took office and began rolling back environmental regulations on the coal industry.At a November rally in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wvpublic.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron troll alert.  Had this post actually meant anything we would continue with the Alert.......This has been an alert of the BS notification network.........please go back to normal programming.
Click to expand...

 Nice try at deflection

Doesnt negate that Trump has fewer coal jobs than Obama


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 year supply of cheap energy.......and the environmental controls are modern now.
> 
> People like you bitch and whine about coal......don't say a word to how Solar panels are made or the cobalt for the batteries..............all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa.......as the cheap labor there mines it for almost nothing with no EPA and die horrible deaths.........
> 
> When you gonna complain about that troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coal is an obsolete form of energy.
> If they can burn cleanly, they can operate.
> 
> Problem is, the cost to make it clean make it uneconomical.
Click to expand...

Who died and made you king.........and while we are at it who gave the EPA the authority to change laws in this country without consent of the people........

4th tier of our country makes laws ..........and people like you don't say anything.

Now to Solar...........shove them where the sun doesn't shine.......LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read it and weep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal Comeback? Coal At New Low After Two Years Under Trump
> 
> 
> It’s been two years since President Donald Trump took office and began rolling back environmental regulations on the coal industry.At a November rally in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wvpublic.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron troll alert.  Had this post actually meant anything we would continue with the Alert.......This has been an alert of the BS notification network.........please go back to normal programming.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try at deflection
> 
> Doesnt negate that Trump has fewer coal jobs than Obama
Click to expand...

Old article.......and the stinking covid BS just destroyed us.........Got news for you it isn't just coal.......we ship out coke dust by the ship full........it's used for fuel elsewhere but not here.  Exported to third world.............so we are saving the planet......LOL..

You are a tool.........


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 year supply of cheap energy.......and the environmental controls are modern now.
> 
> People like you bitch and whine about coal......don't say a word to how Solar panels are made or the cobalt for the batteries..............all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa.......as the cheap labor there mines it for almost nothing with no EPA and die horrible deaths.........
> 
> When you gonna complain about that troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coal is an obsolete form of energy.
> If they can burn cleanly, they can operate.
> 
> Problem is, the cost to make it clean make it uneconomical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who died and made you king.........and while we are at it who gave the EPA the authority to change laws in this country without consent of the people........
> 
> 4th tier of our country makes laws ..........and people like you don't say anything.
> 
> Now to Solar...........shove them where the sun doesn't shine.......LOL
Click to expand...

The EPA represents the interest of We the People over corporate greed trying to make a buck out of exploiting the environment.


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 year supply of cheap energy.......and the environmental controls are modern now.
> 
> People like you bitch and whine about coal......don't say a word to how Solar panels are made or the cobalt for the batteries..............all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa.......as the cheap labor there mines it for almost nothing with no EPA and die horrible deaths.........
> 
> When you gonna complain about that troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coal is an obsolete form of energy.
> If they can burn cleanly, they can operate.
> 
> Problem is, the cost to make it clean make it uneconomical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who died and made you king.........and while we are at it who gave the EPA the authority to change laws in this country without consent of the people........
> 
> 4th tier of our country makes laws ..........and people like you don't say anything.
> 
> Now to Solar...........shove them where the sun doesn't shine.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EPA represents the interest of We the People over corporate greed trying to make a buck out of exploiting the environment.
Click to expand...

You didn't answer the question..........they create laws without the consent of a vote or our elected officials............they piss on the Constitution daily.

We have no dang problem with pollution controls, and our controls are better than anyone in the world........................All you are doing is exporting the problem..................and SOLAR is very harmful to the people mining it and making it............they are used as cannon fodder 

You don't say anything about that now don't you.

Now WHO THE HELL gave California the right to ORDER people to install Solar Panels to build there???...............Suppose you will say you believe in Freedom too...........hmmm


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 year supply of cheap energy.......and the environmental controls are modern now.
> 
> People like you bitch and whine about coal......don't say a word to how Solar panels are made or the cobalt for the batteries..............all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa.......as the cheap labor there mines it for almost nothing with no EPA and die horrible deaths.........
> 
> When you gonna complain about that troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coal is an obsolete form of energy.
> If they can burn cleanly, they can operate.
> 
> Problem is, the cost to make it clean make it uneconomical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who died and made you king.........and while we are at it who gave the EPA the authority to change laws in this country without consent of the people........
> 
> 4th tier of our country makes laws ..........and people like you don't say anything.
> 
> Now to Solar...........shove them where the sun doesn't shine.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EPA represents the interest of We the People over corporate greed trying to make a buck out of exploiting the environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer the question..........they create laws without the consent of a vote or our elected officials............they piss on the Constitution daily.
> 
> We have no dang problem with pollution controls, and our controls are better than anyone in the world........................All you are doing is exporting the problem..................and SOLAR is very harmful to the people mining it and making it............they are used as cannon fodder
> 
> You don't say anything about that now don't you.
> 
> Now WHO THE HELL gave California the right to ORDER people to install Solar Panels to build there???...............Suppose you will say you believe in Freedom too...........hmmm
Click to expand...

State and local authorities set all building codes
Dont like it, build somewhere else.

EPA was empowered by Congress and President Nixon to set environmental rules.  They do not have to clear each one through Congress......Too political


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the farmers, ask the coal miners
> 
> 
> 
> The coal minors?
> 
> you must be joking
> 
> obama stabbed them in the back and put them in intensive care for the sake of the man-made global warming hoax before trump was even elected
> 
> as for US farmers they are getting the same treatment from china that Australian barley and beef farmers are getting because the Aussies are joining in the demand that china and the WHO be investigated
> 
> you are extremely narrow-minded to blame chinese bullying tactics on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the coal miners.
> 
> Obama held the coal industry to strict environmental standards. As he should. He recognized that coal was becoming an obsolete form of energy and advised workers that coal jobs days were numbered.
> 
> Trump LIED.  He told coal miners that he would not only save their jobs but increase production.
> 
> There are fewer coal jobs under Trump than there were under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 year supply of cheap energy.......and the environmental controls are modern now.
> 
> People like you bitch and whine about coal......don't say a word to how Solar panels are made or the cobalt for the batteries..............all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa.......as the cheap labor there mines it for almost nothing with no EPA and die horrible deaths.........
> 
> When you gonna complain about that troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coal is an obsolete form of energy.
> If they can burn cleanly, they can operate.
> 
> Problem is, the cost to make it clean make it uneconomical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who died and made you king.........and while we are at it who gave the EPA the authority to change laws in this country without consent of the people........
> 
> 4th tier of our country makes laws ..........and people like you don't say anything.
> 
> Now to Solar...........shove them where the sun doesn't shine.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EPA represents the interest of We the People over corporate greed trying to make a buck out of exploiting the environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer the question..........they create laws without the consent of a vote or our elected officials............they piss on the Constitution daily.
> 
> We have no dang problem with pollution controls, and our controls are better than anyone in the world........................All you are doing is exporting the problem..................and SOLAR is very harmful to the people mining it and making it............they are used as cannon fodder
> 
> You don't say anything about that now don't you.
> 
> Now WHO THE HELL gave California the right to ORDER people to install Solar Panels to build there???...............Suppose you will say you believe in Freedom too...........hmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State and local authorities set all building codes
> Dont like it, build somewhere else.
> 
> EPA was empowered by Congress and President Nixon to set environmental rules.  They do not have to clear each one through Congress......Too political
Click to expand...

Only Moron Liberals live in places like California.........if you haven't noticed everyone is hauling ass from your UTOPIAN STATE............except Illegals..............HELL.........they don't even like you much.....just vote for you long enough to get relatives in.............They think you are Morons also.

If your ways are so good.........why the hell is everyone leaving........Let that sink in Troll


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.



Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.

And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.


----------



## zaangalewa

mudwhistle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
Click to expand...


Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.

But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.


----------



## Mindful

mudwhistle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
Click to expand...


Strategically, you need to be there.


----------



## Flash

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives




Actually Conservatives like the idea that Trump is getting more welfare queens off the government rolls.

There is no reason for Americans to subsidize Germany's defense spending.


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Conservatives like the idea that Trump is getting more welfare queens off the government rolls.
> 
> There is no reason for Americans to subsidize Germany's defense spending.
Click to expand...


You don't do such things! Is everyone an idiot in the USA? Since when defines Washington what Germany has to do or not to do with the money of the German tax payers?


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Conservatives like the idea that Trump is getting more welfare queens off the government rolls.
> 
> There is no reason for Americans to subsidize Germany's defense spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do such things! Is everyone an idiot in the USA? Since when defines Washington what Germany has to do or not to do with the money of the German tax payers?
Click to expand...



When we pay their defense bill by providing American troops and equipment and the Germans aren't taxed as much.

It is called welfare.  Basically Germany has been on the American welfare rolls for 70 years.

Good for Trump.  He should withdraw all American troops from Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Conservatives like the idea that Trump is getting more welfare queens off the government rolls.
> 
> There is no reason for Americans to subsidize Germany's defense spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do such things! Is everyone an idiot in the USA? Since when defines Washington what Germany has to do or not to do with the money of the German tax payers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When we pay their defense bill by providing American troops and equipment and the Germans aren't taxed as much.
> 
> It is called welfare.  Basically Germany has been on the American welfare rolls for 70 years.
> 
> Good for Trump.  He should withdraw all American troops from Germany.
Click to expand...


Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.


----------



## Mac-7

eagle1462010 said:


> all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa..


Yes

Globalists who want free trade are just paying foreigners to pollute for them

in the end the desire for cheap stuff overrides their fake greenness


----------



## zaangalewa

Mac-7 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you have done is EXPORT environmental disasters to the Far East and Africa..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Globalists who want free trade are just paying foreigners to pollute for them
> 
> in the end the desire for cheap stuff overrides their fake greenness
Click to expand...


And this says a member of a nation, which had forced Japan with canons boats to open the own markets for the USA. Identity, your name is for sure not "USA".


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> If they can burn cleanly, they can operate.


China and india have thousands of coal plants that you depend on to mske your cheap cell phone

When liberals say “clean” you are really talking about c02 which is a phony issue


----------



## mudwhistle

zaangalewa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
Click to expand...

I think it is highly offensive that you feel Trump supporters are spitlickers.
Trump supporters are people that have had their eyes opened and can see that nobody in our government can be trusted anymore.
That is a sad state of affairs when you literally cannot trust your government to do the right thing or be honest with you.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.



Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.  Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

mudwhistle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is highly offensive that you feel Trump supporters are spitlickers.
Click to expand...


Trump eliminates everyone in his surrounding, who is not his spitlicker. He accepts only loyalite to his person - and  not loyalite to the USA and normal civilized values.



> Trump supporters are people that have had their eyes opened and can see that nobody in our government can be trusted anymore.



People vote for Trump, because they see with this what you call "open eyes", that nobody in your government can be trusted? ... ¿except Trump? ... Strange. But what is the will of this people - including you? To produce chaos? I would say: If your political system is really out of control, so the people of the USA are not able any longer to be the sovereign of the USA, then why not to make a new constituent assambly and try to correct all this problems and to make a new constitution?



> That is a sad state of affairs



Okay - the USA is a sad state - and Trump - the incarnation of a perfect untrustworthy idiot - makes now the USA "great again". What do you think will happen, when you will awake after this drunken dreams? I tell you: We will make a big business in Germany and sell to you an Aspirin on credit for your grumpy head.



> when you literally cannot trust your government to do the right thing or be honest with you.



I don't know why - but you remember me now to the brave soldier Schweijk. When he had to go to world war 1 he made an agreement with his best friend to meet each other at 9 o'clock after the war. Then he thought a little while and said _"But come at 10 o'clock - I might be late"_.

In memoriam Bohemia - requiescat in pace


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
Click to expand...


Do it.



> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.



If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
Click to expand...



Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.

I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
Click to expand...


End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.



> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.



You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.


PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
Click to expand...

Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield? There were pretty good reasons for this. 
And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
Click to expand...


So why "you" and your allies did you do the war crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohemia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...



> There were pretty good reasons for this.



I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.



> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.



Idiot.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
Click to expand...

Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........

Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL

Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
Click to expand...

Why do you need us.............hmmm...........why are you upset that some are leaving while many are still there.

You want us there for Economics.............and so you don't have to spend money on a standing army.

We DON'T NEED YOU.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.

You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why "you" and your allies did you do the war crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohemia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

without Germany there would not be any nazi's 
National Socialist German Workers' Party


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you need us.............hmmm...........why are you upset that some are leaving while many are still there.
> 
> You want us there for Economics.............and so you don't have to spend money on a standing army.
> 
> We DON'T NEED YOU.
Click to expand...

they would lose that healthcare system U.S. socialists communist have cheered about and want.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
Click to expand...

It's that german we're the greatest mentality 
It's why they started two world wars.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why "you" and your allies did you do the war crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohemia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...



If you don't want bad shit to happen then don't get some lunatic as your leader and start a world war.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato
Click to expand...


Why should we reduce our payings to the NATO to 25% or you should pay 4 times more? But if you like - do it: Pay 4 times more to the NATO.



> and the UN.........UN a useless org........



What to say to such a stupid sentence?



> Spend more on your own defense.



Buy more apple cakes.



> .............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you...



"You" need no one. Masturbate.



> .....And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........



The British empire and the USA "kicked everyones ass" wordwide. I guess in nearly every country of the world were active in history English speaking soldiers and found everywhere in the world disasters. How came? Do you try to flee the disaster, which you are on your own?



> How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.



It's interesting that "you" see in everyone a criminal, who sold in the USA goods. If you don't like goods from anywhere in the world, then do not buy it. What's the real problem?


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
Click to expand...

We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you need us.............hmmm...........why are you upset that some are leaving while many are still there.
> 
> You want us there for Economics.............and so you don't have to spend money on a standing army.
> 
> We DON'T NEED YOU.
Click to expand...


Aha


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.
Click to expand...

YES you germans started both world wars and without Germany there would not be any nazis


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
Click to expand...


?


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you need us.............hmmm...........why are you upset that some are leaving while many are still there.
> 
> You want us there for Economics.............and so you don't have to spend money on a standing army.
> 
> We DON'T NEED YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they would lose that healthcare system U.S. socialists communist have cheered about and want.
Click to expand...


You should read - and try to understand - what I wrote here, if you are interested in some facts. Then you would be able to correct a part of the nonsense, which you think. Your hate ideology is as strange as the ideology of the Nazis and the ideology of the Commies.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES you germans started both world wars
Click to expand...


What becomes not true - independent how many people repeat this.



> and without Germany there would not be any nazis



Nazism used some elements. The biological darwinism from England is one of the components, which is combined also with the racism and mass-murder of the USA and others. And the silence about mass-murder from everyone. The allies made practically only mistakes after world war 1. They liked to demonstrate that the winners of a war define history. But in the reality after world war 1 exploded all solutions. You had created for example a mad situation in Germany and a mad man overtook the power. Not really astonishing.

If you think the idea "Trump" will end without chaos then you are wong. The problem is only the price everyone has to pay for the unbelievable stupidities of the international politics in the current moment of world history. You are able to open again the box of Pandorra -  but who will be able to close it this time? Who is this nobody? You for sure not!


----------



## forkup

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
Click to expand...

Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.

As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.

As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
Click to expand...



You are confused about this.

Trump has the right agenda for the US.

The fact that the Eurotrash and other world assholes don't like Trump's America first agenda is a great indication it is the right agenda.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.
Click to expand...

Oh, really? 
Did you read Putin's article in "The National Interest"? 








						Vladimir Putin: The Real Lessons of the 75th Anniversary of World War II
					

The Russian president offers a comprehensive assessment of the legacy of World War II, arguing that "Today, European politicians, and Polish leaders in particular, wish to sweep the Munich Betrayal under the carpet. The Munich Betrayal showed to the Soviet Union that the Western countries would...




					nationalinterest.org


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Trump has the right agenda for the US.
Click to expand...


Trump is an idiot, who continously speaks an extreme bullshit, because he has not any real idea about anything in this world. He grew up in an ivory plane over NY and he is a dynamite fisher. If he likes to eat fish he kills all fish in a lake and whether this fish are US-Americans or not is not interesting for him. By the way: I heard he likes tp do an interesting experiment with 19,000 US-American supporters of him and the Corona virus. I'm sure Trump will not lose - what does't mean the Corona virus will lose.



> The fact that the Eurotrash



?



> and other world assholes



Not everyone is able to be "great". Better to be a world asshole than to be an US-American.



> don't like Trump's America first agenda is a great indication it is the right agenda.



Agenda? Trump? USA? What's that? ... Who cares. ... Whatever any agenda of the USA might be in the future - this is only interesting any longer for 4 or 8 years. Afterwards everyone has to restart on ground zero again with the USA. Your nation remembers me in the momnet to a sentence my mother said about bad workers. She said from time to time: _"Some overturn with the ass, what they raised with the hands."_


----------



## bigrebnc1775

forkup said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
Click to expand...

Talk about bullshit you aren't confused you're just a boldface liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> Agenda? Trump? USA? What's that? ... Who cares. ... Whatever any agenda of the USA might be in the future - this is only interesting any longer for 4 or 8 years. Afterwards everyone has to restart on ground zero again with the USA. Your nation remembers me in the momnet to a sentence my mother said about bad workers. She said from time to time: _"Some overturn with the ass, what they raised with the hands."_


but you cheered obama little faggot
and start using the quote function properly


----------



## forkup

bigrebnc1775 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about bullshit you aren't confused you're just a boldface liar.
Click to expand...

Oh, what particulary do you have a problem with? I'll be happy to source everything.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why "you" and your allies did you do the war crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohemia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
Click to expand...

Oh, it wasn't about the "justice". It was about stopping the evil. A surgeon doesn't cut a patient to "punish" him. He amputete an affected limb to prevent the spread of gangrene. 


> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
Click to expand...

Murders of "many members of your families" was just one of your crimes. 



> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

May be. But I'm on the side of life.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is sending a message to the German people, dump your idiot leftwing leaders, we aren’t going to defend a fascist leftwing government.
> 
> Let’s see how they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally we would make a Volksfest to say "Good bye". We never had big problems with your soldiers. But it's Corona time. Not even an Octoberfest this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Germany when I was stationed there in the 80s. Beautiful country. Friendly people. Only socialist country that does it right. Even they went thru their dictatorship period with the Nazis. The war ended that. Now they are one of Europe's best nations, putting the UK, France, and Italy to shame. I miss Baveria. But we need to pull our troops out. We have no business being there anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also soldiers need a home, where they are save. And it could be you underestimate, what your forces are here able to do for your country. But this I will not discuss. And you underestimate perhaps also the benefit/cost ratio for the US-army in Germany. Whatever: "Your" decision. I have no problem with any decision in this context.
> 
> But are the decisions of Donald Trump and his loyal spitlickers really decisions of loyal US-Americans? I fear too many people confuse Trumps egocentrism with patriotism and too many US-Americans don't see in his amusing narcissism a dangerous way into a megalomania, where everyone becomes the enemy of everyone else, while Trump is the laughing spinner in the middle of his chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about this.
> 
> Trump has the right agenda for the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot, who continously speaks an extreme bullshit, because he has not any real idea about anything in this world. He grew up in an ivory plane over NY and he is a dynamite fisher. If he likes to eat fish he kills all fish in a lake and whether this fish are US-Americans or not is not interesting for him. By the way: I heard he likes tp do an interesting experiment with 19,000 US-American supporters of him and the Corona virus. I'm sure Trump will not lose - what does't mean the Corona virus will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the Eurotrash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and other world assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone is able to be "great". Better to be a world asshole than to be an US-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't like Trump's America first agenda is a great indication it is the right agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agenda? Trump? USA? What's that? ... Who cares. ... Whatever any agenda of the USA might be in the future - this is only interesting any longer for 4 or 8 years. Afterwards everyone has to restart on ground zero again with the USA. Your nation remembers me in the momnet to a sentence my mother said about bad workers. She said from time to time: _"Some overturn with the ass, what they raised with the hands."_
Click to expand...



You are very confused, however, we don't give a shit.  We love Trump.  He is the President of the US, not the President of the world.

Trump will take care of America and if the Eurotrash and third world scum don't like it then they can cram it where the sun don't shine.

Trump is the best President in modern times.  That is saying a lot since the runner up was Reagan.


----------



## ESay

zaangalewa said:


> crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete


What don't you get, prick? It is your nation that gave the power to an half-insane idiot and cheered him when he promised you vast lands on the East and a number of slaves. 

It is you who came to plunder and pillage. And you got your asses kicked as a result. And you should be grateful for your nation being allowed (mistakenly I think) to create your national state again.


----------



## zaangalewa

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete
> 
> 
> 
> What don't you get, prick? It is your nation that gave the power to an half-insane idiot and cheered him when he promised you vast lands on the East and a number of slaves.
Click to expand...


One problem in "discussions" about the idiocies of the US-American politics with US-Americans is: US-Americans know less than nothing about Germany, but more than everything about the years from 1933-1945.

You know Hitler was possible - so why do you do what you do now under Trump about 100 years later? Today some serios people in the USA seriosly doubt about Donald Trump will accept the result of the next elections, if he will lose.



> It is you who came to plunder and pillage. And you got your asses kicked as a result. And you should be grateful for your nation being allowed (mistakenly I think) to create your national state again.



What do you suggest instead of a national identity?


----------



## ESay

zaangalewa said:


> problem in "discussions" about the idiocies of the US-Amrcuan polirics with US-Americans is: US-Americans know less than nothing about Germany, but more than everything about the years from 1933-1945.
> 
> You know Hitler was possible - so why do you do what you do now under Trump about 100 years later? Today some serios people in the USA seriosly doubt about Donald Trump will accept the result of the next elections, if he will


1. Have no idea what Trump has to do with what I wrote above. 
2. I am not a big fan of Trump. 
3. I have already told you that I am not an American and have nothing to do with the US. 



zaangalewa said:


> What do you suggest instead of a national identity


Germany should have been divided on several independent states.


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> ... we don't give a shit.



Sure. That's normal for US-Americans under Trump.



> We love Trump.



You do what? ... Strange ...



> He is the President of the US, not the President of the world.



Tell him this.



> Trump will take care of America and if the Eurotrash



Sometimes I have the feeling this is a kind of compulsive act.



> and third world scum



Scum = Abschaum, Gesindel. ... Got it ... You follow the racist logic of colonialism and early industrializaion. 19th century, I guess.



> don't like it then they can cram it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Trump is the best President in modern times.



He is president - but is he president?



> That is saying a lot since the runner up was Reagan.



What's wrong with Ronald Reagan?  No - don't tell me this.  For today I had heard enough nonsense.


----------



## zaangalewa

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem in "discussions" about the idiocies of the US-Amrcuan polirics with US-Americans is: US-Americans know less than nothing about Germany, but more than everything about the years from 1933-1945.
> 
> You know Hitler was possible - so why do you do what you do now under Trump about 100 years later? Today some serios people in the USA seriosly doubt about Donald Trump will accept the result of the next elections, if he will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Have no idea what Trump has to do with what I wrote above.
> 2. I am not a big fan of Trump.
> 3. I have already told you that I am not an American and have nothing to do with the US.
Click to expand...


And what is your nationality? 



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest instead of a national identity
> 
> 
> 
> Germany should have been divided on several independent states.
Click to expand...


A good idea. When will you do so? Before or after?


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... But I'm on the side of life. ...
> 
> 
> 
> vade retro satana
Click to expand...

But it is you, who were/are the servants of Satan.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... But I'm on the side of life. ...
> 
> 
> 
> vade retro satana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is you, who were/are the servants of Satan.
Click to expand...


My mistake - I read "But I am not on the side of life"


----------



## ESay

zaangalewa said:


> what is your nationality


I am from Ukraine. 



zaangalewa said:


> good idea. When will you do so? Before or after


It should have been done 70 years ago.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... we don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. That's normal for US-Americans under Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do what? ... Strange ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the President of the US, not the President of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell him this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will take care of America and if the Eurotrash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I have the feeling this is a kind of compulsive act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and third world scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum = Abschaum, Gesindel. ... Got it ... You follow the racist logic of colonialism and early industrializaion. 19th century, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't like it then they can cram it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Trump is the best President in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is president - but is he president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is saying a lot since the runner up was Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Ronald Reagan?  No - don't tell me this.  For today I had heard enough nonsense.
Click to expand...



You are confused about a great many things.

American nationalism is a good thing.  Our friends and allies usually prosepr when we prosper.  Hell most of the countries we are allied with are on some kind of American welfare some way or another.

The thing about Trump that makes him so great is that he is not giving away the store to other countries like those shitheads Obama, Bush and Clinton.

Reagan?  The guy defeated the Soviets without ever firing a shot while as the same time giving the US an economy that boomed for 18 years.


----------



## zaangalewa

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is your nationality
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Ukraine.
Click to expand...


A Russian or "Ruthene" - how we said 200 years ago - from the Ukraine. Nice.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> good idea. When will you do so? Before or after
> 
> 
> 
> It should have been done 70 years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... we don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. That's normal for US-Americans under Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do what? ... Strange ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the President of the US, not the President of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell him this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will take care of America and if the Eurotrash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I have the feeling this is a kind of compulsive act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and third world scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum = Abschaum, Gesindel. ... Got it ... You follow the racist logic of colonialism and early industrializaion. 19th century, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't like it then they can cram it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Trump is the best President in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is president - but is he president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is saying a lot since the runner up was Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Ronald Reagan?  No - don't tell me this.  For today I had heard enough nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about a great many things.
> 
> American nationalism is a good thing.
Click to expand...


Hmm ... I do not see this.



> Our friends and allies usually prosepr when we prosper.  Hell most of the countries we are allied with are on some kind of American welfare some way or another.
> 
> The thing about Trump that makes him so great



Great? Trump? He is an idiot - and everyone knows this.



> is that he is not giving away the store to other countries like those shitheads Obama, Bush and Clinton.



Shitheads?



> Reagan?  The guy defeated the Soviets without ever firing a shot while as the same time giving the US an economy that boomed for 18 years.



He did not defeat the Soviets. The story is much more complex. But what was bad to do so - except that he harvested what others - specially Germany - had hard worked for?


----------



## DOTR

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem in "discussions" about the idiocies of the US-Amrcuan polirics with US-Americans is: US-Americans know less than nothing about Germany, but more than everything about the years from 1933-1945.
> 
> You know Hitler was possible - so why do you do what you do now under Trump about 100 years later? Today some serios people in the USA seriosly doubt about Donald Trump will accept the result of the next elections, if he will
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Have no idea what Trump has to do with what I wrote above.
> 2. I am not a big fan of Trump.
> 3. I have already told you that I am not an American and have nothing to do with the US.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest instead of a national identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany should have been divided on several independent states.
Click to expand...


It was.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> ... Murders of "many members of your families" was just one of your crimes. ...



I find it by the way always again fascinating how the US-American "logic of moral" makes out of victims criminals. So who or what gives you any right to call me the murderer of my own family members?


----------



## DOTR

forkup said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
Click to expand...



  Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?


----------



## ESay

DOTR said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem in "discussions" about the idiocies of the US-Amrcuan polirics with US-Americans is: US-Americans know less than nothing about Germany, but more than everything about the years from 1933-1945.
> 
> You know Hitler was possible - so why do you do what you do now under Trump about 100 years later? Today some serios people in the USA seriosly doubt about Donald Trump will accept the result of the next elections, if he will
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Have no idea what Trump has to do with what I wrote above.
> 2. I am not a big fan of Trump.
> 3. I have already told you that I am not an American and have nothing to do with the US.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest instead of a national identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany should have been divided on several independent states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was.
Click to expand...

Not exactly. It was divided into four 'occupation zones', three of which were later united in a single state.


----------



## ESay

DOTR said:


> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that


It was not about Christians and Muslims. It was about elimination of possible ally of Russia in the center of Europe.


----------



## DOTR

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?
> Did you read Putin's article in "The National Interest"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin: The Real Lessons of the 75th Anniversary of World War II
> 
> 
> The Russian president offers a comprehensive assessment of the legacy of World War II, arguing that "Today, European politicians, and Polish leaders in particular, wish to sweep the Munich Betrayal under the carpet. The Munich Betrayal showed to the Soviet Union that the Western countries would...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalinterest.org
Click to expand...


  I read it twice. Its a propaganda masterpiece. They invaded Poland because Britian and the US wouldnt?


----------



## forkup

DOTR said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?
Click to expand...

Interesting you want to paint that intervention as centered around religion. NATO bombing of Yugoslavia - Wikipedia
It was centered around the issue of ethnic cleansing something I will assume you are against yourself. And it was very much a "mutual decision"


----------



## Silver Cat

ESay said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that
> 
> 
> 
> It was not about Christians and Muslims. It was about elimination of possible ally of Russia in the center of Europe.
Click to expand...

And, because of this stupid and lawless Clinton's aggression, Putin was selected by Russian elites and than elected by the Russian people. We won Kosovo, but lost Russia. Really, not equal exchange.


----------



## Silver Cat

DOTR said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?
> Did you read Putin's article in "The National Interest"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin: The Real Lessons of the 75th Anniversary of World War II
> 
> 
> The Russian president offers a comprehensive assessment of the legacy of World War II, arguing that "Today, European politicians, and Polish leaders in particular, wish to sweep the Munich Betrayal under the carpet. The Munich Betrayal showed to the Soviet Union that the Western countries would...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalinterest.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it twice. Its a propaganda masterpiece. They invaded Poland because Britian and the US wouldnt?
Click to expand...

Yes. They deoccupied West Ukraine and West Belorussia because before it Poland allied with Hitler, invaded Czechoslovakia.


----------



## DOTR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES you germans started both world wars and without Germany there would not be any nazis
Click to expand...


I thought world war I was started by a Serbian nationalist with a Browning 1910 in Sarajevo.


----------



## Silver Cat

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is your nationality
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Ukraine.
Click to expand...

Actually, question was "what is your nationality?", not "where are you from?".
Do you remember that joke about "Stierlitz,  are you a Jew? "


----------



## DOTR

ESay said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that
> 
> 
> 
> It was not about Christians and Muslims. It was about elimination of possible ally of Russia in the center of Europe.
Click to expand...


 Kosovo is the center of Europe?


----------



## DOTR

Silver Cat said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is your nationality
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, question was "what is your nationality?", not "where are you from?".
> Do you remember that joke about "Stierlitz,  are you a Jew? "
Click to expand...


Im interested in his answer here myself. We have the same problem in the US.

  But ive never heard the joke. Would you mind?


----------



## ESay

Silver Cat said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that
> 
> 
> 
> It was not about Christians and Muslims. It was about elimination of possible ally of Russia in the center of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, because of this stupid and lawless Clinton's aggression, Putin was selected by Russian elites and than elected by the Russian people. We won Kosovo, but lost Russia. Really, not equal exchange.
Click to expand...

What a nonsense. The Russians cant live without strong hand. And it doesn't matter who will be that - Putin, Rasputin or someone else. 

It is impossible to 'lost' Russia, because Russia never was a part of the West in the broad sense and never will be.


----------



## DOTR

forkup said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you want to paint that intervention as centered around religion. NATO bombing of Yugoslavia - Wikipedia
> It was centered around the issue of ethnic cleansing something I will assume you are against yourself. And it was very much a "mutual decision"
Click to expand...


It was a decision made by NATO. Now you say it was because of "ethnic cleansing" while Esay says it was about conquering and eliminating an ally of Russia. Which is it and where do either appear in the Nato Charter?


----------



## ESay

DOTR said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that
> 
> 
> 
> It was not about Christians and Muslims. It was about elimination of possible ally of Russia in the center of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosovo is the center of Europe?
Click to expand...

I meant Yugoslavia. Virtually yes.


----------



## ESay

Silver Cat said:


> Actually, question was "what is your nationality?", not "where are you from?


I am a Ukrainian.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

DOTR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take all your soldiers home. Sell Alaska and Hawaii. Build a wall around the rest of the USA. And be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans would love to withdraw all the troops from Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Merkle's Muslim buddies defend Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would be a soldier of the USA then you should leave our country immediatelly. No one is able to defend what he hates. Anyway the US-soldiers here are not defending Germany. They defend the USA. Germany is only a factor in their calculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans don't have a clue why we still have soldiers stationed in that shithole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End of "discussion". Take your soldiers. All of them. Go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served on the Fluda Gap for a few months in 1967.  Me and 200,000 of my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never "served" - you did perhaps do a job, or not. You try to produce enemies of the USA, which will try to destroy your country - so you are able to feel great or strong as long as this will not happen.
> 
> 
> PS: I took a look what was called "Fulda gap". Do you know what the NATO had done in this scenario? For example the NATO had thrown a nuke at Hattenbach - directly into the center of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! And do you know why Germany was divided and became a potential battlefield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why and your allies did you do the war crime to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohmeia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were pretty good reasons for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fourth Reich have a pretty good chances to finish its existence in the same way as the third one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started the War with Hitler and Nazi's...................we beat your asses into a Mud Hole without mercy..........same as your WANKER country did to others..............Oh well.
> 
> You shouldn't have started something you couldn't finish.......and now you are running your mouths again.......about all you are good for anymore to me...........Now bow to your new citizens from the Muzzie world and your new Diversity.........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that german we're the greatest mentality
> It's why they started two world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not start world war 1 at all. And world war 2 was started from Stalin and Hitler together. "You" fought for Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES you germans started both world wars and without Germany there would not be any nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought world war I was started by a Serbian nationalist with a Browning 1910 in Sarajevo.
Click to expand...

That was one of the things but german arrogance was the fuel


----------



## Silver Cat

DOTR said:


> But ive never heard the joke. Would you mind?


It's a joke about SS-Standartenführer Max Otto von Stierlitz (AKA Colonel Isaev), based on Russian wordplay. 










						Stierlitz - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## forkup

DOTR said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you want to paint that intervention as centered around religion. NATO bombing of Yugoslavia - Wikipedia
> It was centered around the issue of ethnic cleansing something I will assume you are against yourself. And it was very much a "mutual decision"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a decision made by NATO. Now you say it was because of "ethnic cleansing" while Esay says it was about conquering and eliminating an ally of Russia. Which is it and where do either appear in the Nato Charter?
Click to expand...

I did provide a link one could maybe bother to read it? If you did, you could discern both are true. I don't mind backing up my assertions but I can't do the reading for you.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> He did not defeat the Soviets.



You are confused.  He bankrupted the Soviet's military by putting the Pershing II in Europe.  Also, stealth technolgy and tank busters on the Fulda gap.  50% of the Soviet GDP was going for defense and Reagan out spent them.  However he really bluffed them with the Star Wars technology that they thought was real.  Dumb shits. 

Credit also goes to Thatcher and Kohl for not giving into the Eurotrash Left Wing Surrender Monkeys.


----------



## DOTR

Silver Cat said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But ive never heard the joke. Would you mind?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a joke about SS-Standartenführer Max Otto von Stierlitz (AKA Colonel Isaev), based on Russian wordplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stierlitz - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


  When I see the leftists in the US self purging and attacking the beliefs of our ancestors I think of this joke...(Particularly pathetic was Beto Orourk when he claimed women were supermoms then crawled and groveled for implying women are mothers.)

Three men are sitting in a cell in the (KGB headquarters) Dzerzhinsky Square. The first asks the second why he has been imprisoned, who replies, "Because I criticized Karl Radek." The first man responds, "But I am here because I spoke out in favor of Radek!" They turn to the third man who has been sitting quietly in the back, and ask him why he is in jail. He answers, "I'm Karl Radek."


----------



## DOTR

forkup said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting you want to paint that intervention as centered around religion. NATO bombing of Yugoslavia - Wikipedia
> It was centered around the issue of ethnic cleansing something I will assume you are against yourself. And it was very much a "mutual decision"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a decision made by NATO. Now you say it was because of "ethnic cleansing" while Esay says it was about conquering and eliminating an ally of Russia. Which is it and where do either appear in the Nato Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did provide a link one could maybe bother to read it? If you did, you could discern both are true. I don't mind backing up my assertions but I can't do the reading for you.
Click to expand...



Both arent true. If so NATO would have bombed the Albanians when they began ethnically cleansing Kosovo tight?


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we reduce our payings to the NATO to 25% or you should pay 4 times more? But if you like - do it: Pay 4 times more to the NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What to say to such a stupid sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend more on your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buy more apple cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You" need no one. Masturbate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British empire and the USA "kicked everyones ass" wordwide. I guess in nearly every country of the world were active in history English speaking soldiers and found everywhere in the world disasters. How came? Do you try to flee the disaster, which you are on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting that "you" see in everyone a criminal, who sold in the USA goods. If you don't like goods from anywhere in the world, then do not buy it. What's the real problem?
Click to expand...

From a Moron country that started and lost 2 Wars.............Without us you would have been Russia's Bitch...........so STFU........

Anytime you want some come and get it.


----------



## eagle1462010

forkup said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
Click to expand...

Never said the U.S. was a victim............said we don't need them..........they need us........and that data doesn't matter to me.........as the heavy lifting in every NATO and UN op has been the United States........You talk about 9/11 .........Only England sent a decent amount of forces there........Everyone else sent tokens  only to say we were there...........

Quite frankly they weren't really needed.........while we appreciate the help........it wasn't that dang much

Germany doesn't want us there.....Fine by me........We can bring our people home and let them fend for themselves there.  Russia is their neighbor......not ours.


----------



## eagle1462010

DOTR said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?
Click to expand...

Did it to stop genocide.......and I remember the Russians came there to dare us to continue........LOL

What Russia didn't understand was that we were locked and loaded and ready to go to War with you over it.

Serbs took women and children into stadiums and murdered them........Lucky we didn't do more.

Russia came to the aid of GENOCIDE.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we reduce our payings to the NATO to 25% or you should pay 4 times more? But if you like - do it: Pay 4 times more to the NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What to say to such a stupid sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend more on your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buy more apple cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You" need no one. Masturbate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British empire and the USA "kicked everyones ass" wordwide. I guess in nearly every country of the world were active in history English speaking soldiers and found everywhere in the world disasters. How came? Do you try to flee the disaster, which you are on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting that "you" see in everyone a criminal, who sold in the USA goods. If you don't like goods from anywhere in the world, then do not buy it. What's the real problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a Moron country that started and lost 2 Wars.............Without us you would have been Russia's Bitch...........so STFU........
> 
> Anytime you want some come and get it.
Click to expand...

More than likely he was on the East Germany side


----------



## eagle1462010

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we reduce our payings to the NATO to 25% or you should pay 4 times more? But if you like - do it: Pay 4 times more to the NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What to say to such a stupid sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend more on your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buy more apple cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You" need no one. Masturbate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British empire and the USA "kicked everyones ass" wordwide. I guess in nearly every country of the world were active in history English speaking soldiers and found everywhere in the world disasters. How came? Do you try to flee the disaster, which you are on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting that "you" see in everyone a criminal, who sold in the USA goods. If you don't like goods from anywhere in the world, then do not buy it. What's the real problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a Moron country that started and lost 2 Wars.............Without us you would have been Russia's Bitch...........so STFU........
> 
> Anytime you want some come and get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than likely he was on the East Germany side
Click to expand...

Sounds like it..........the biggest mistake of WWII was the same mistake of WWI........not finishing it........

Poland is why the world went to War in the first place..........should have driven the USSR out of that region to the boundaries......before the War...............The end result was a Cold War forever with proxy Wars for 40 years.............which hasn't worked out well.

WWI.......had they finished it to unconditional surrender there probably would not have been WWII


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we reduce our payings to the NATO to 25% or you should pay 4 times more? But if you like - do it: Pay 4 times more to the NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What to say to such a stupid sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend more on your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buy more apple cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You" need no one. Masturbate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British empire and the USA "kicked everyones ass" wordwide. I guess in nearly every country of the world were active in history English speaking soldiers and found everywhere in the world disasters. How came? Do you try to flee the disaster, which you are on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting that "you" see in everyone a criminal, who sold in the USA goods. If you don't like goods from anywhere in the world, then do not buy it. What's the real problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a Moron country that started and lost 2 Wars.............Without us you would have been Russia's Bitch...........so STFU........
> 
> Anytime you want some come and get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than likely he was on the East Germany side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it..........the biggest mistake of WWII was the same mistake of WWI........not finishing it........
> 
> Poland is why the world went to War in the first place..........should have driven the USSR out of that region to the boundaries......before the War...............The end result was a Cold War forever with proxy Wars for 40 years.............which hasn't worked out well.
> 
> WWI.......had they finished it to unconditional surrender there probably would not have been WWII
Click to expand...

German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.


----------



## DOTR

eagle1462010 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did it to stop genocide.......and I remember the Russians came there to dare us to continue........LOL
> 
> What Russia didn't understand was that we were locked and loaded and ready to go to War with you over it.
> 
> Serbs took women and children into stadiums and murdered them........Lucky we didn't do more.
> 
> Russia came to the aid of GENOCIDE.
Click to expand...



According to Human Rights Watch almost 300,000 Serbian Christians were expelled (ethnically cleansed) from Kosovo as the Muslims took over.




__





						Human Rights Watch: Abuses Against Serbs And Roma In The New Kosovo (August 1999)
					





					www.hrw.org
				



   After the Albanians seized Kosovo stateless Serbian Christians made up the largest  number of refugees in Europe.
  The KLA murdered their own stadiumfulls and had their own mass graves. In one incident, known as the Gnjilane killings, the KLA first removed the tongues, then hammered nails into the heads of their Serbian victims before suffocating them slowly with plastic bags.


----------



## eagle1462010

DOTR said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> President Trump is President of the US and Commander in Chief of the US armed forces. As such he doesn't have to answer to foreigners for troop movements. Nor should he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your senile child, which plays to be president of the USA, made a very long and very idiotic anti-German speech far from any facts, which are his "reason" - what a proud word for such an unbelievable stupid man - to reducde the US-army in Germany.
> 
> And how US-Americans were able to make such a psychopathological interesting person like Donald Trump to a "commander in chief of the US armed forces" - is even a mystery to god. I hope no one ever will have to see Donald Trump and his way to do decisions in case of a real serios military crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start paying your fair share for Nato and the UN.........UN a useless org........
> 
> Spend more on your own defense..............or not I really don't give a damn anymore.......We don't need you........And we kicked Germany's ass twice.........How about you LOL
> 
> Why should we listen to countries that have used us for decades..........Oh well...........BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let's test all this. "Pay your fair share to NATO". What share is "fair" to you? As much as the US? Atm Europe has a joint military budget that apprises about 1.8 percent of its GDP. For a total of 223.4 billion. Russia atm spends 3.9 percent of its GDP on the military for a total of... 61.4 billion. I think more than triple the budget of it's projected main military rival is "fair" feel free to disagree.
> 
> As to the usefulness of NATO and the UN. NATO is a pact of mutual assistance. The only time its article 5 has ever been activated to defend one of its members was to come to the defense of the US after 9/11. The Korean war had the UN provide troops so have countless wars since. It has organizations providing everything from vaccines, to disaster relief and everything in between and provides world leaders a forum to hash out they're difference without always having to resort to violence.
> 
> As for the US being "used" American companies have literally conquered the world, American culture permeates everywhere. The US dollar is the benchmark currency of the world and oil is traded in it. A huge percentage of the world's wealth flows in American pockets ever year. So forgive me when I don't go and look at the US as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt NATO bomb Christians in Serbia to aid Muslims trying to conquer it? Whats mutual aid got to do with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did it to stop genocide.......and I remember the Russians came there to dare us to continue........LOL
> 
> What Russia didn't understand was that we were locked and loaded and ready to go to War with you over it.
> 
> Serbs took women and children into stadiums and murdered them........Lucky we didn't do more.
> 
> Russia came to the aid of GENOCIDE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to Human Rights Watch almost 300,000 Serbian Christians were expelled (ethnically cleansed) from Kosovo as the Muslims took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Rights Watch: Abuses Against Serbs And Roma In The New Kosovo (August 1999)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hrw.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Albanians seized Kosovo stateless Serbian Christians made up the largest  number of refugees in Europe.
> The KLA murdered their own stadiumfulls and had their own mass graves. In one incident, known as the Gnjilane killings, the KLA first removed the tongues, then hammered nails into the heads of their Serbian victims before suffocating them slowly with plastic bags.
Click to expand...

The scale of it wasn't the same and you know it.


----------



## Silver Cat

Gelsenkirchen, Germany, nowadays. 
They  mounted a new statue of Lenin next to the banner "Let's not give a chance to anticommunists". Funny guys.


----------



## eagle1462010

Silver Cat said:


> Gelsenkirchen, Germany, nowadays.
> They  mounted a new statue of Lenin next to the banner "Let's not give a chance to anticommunists". Funny guys.
> 
> View attachment 352746


Looks photo shopped


----------



## DOTR

eagle1462010 said:


> The scale of it wasn't the same and you know it.



   The scale of it was great enough that Albanians eliminated 97% of the Serbian population of Kosovo through ethnic cleansing. That’s an in ready me feat.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Germany joins the long list of nations, including Egypt, Babylon and Rome, of those wiped down for their historic mistreatment of the Jews


----------



## Silver Cat

eagle1462010 said:


> Looks photo shopped











						Controversial Lenin statue unveiled in Germany's Gelsenkirchen | DW | 20.06.2020
					

A statue of Soviet leader Vladimir Lenin has been unveiled in the western German city of Gelsenkirchen. The installation comes amid global protests against monuments to controversial historical figures.




					dw.com


----------



## justinacolmena

Disir said:


> Nato ally.


NATO is 100% lies and bullshit New World Order elitist propaganda from Bilderberg and Trilateral.


Disir said:


> Christian Democratic Union (CDU) …
> leftwing party Die Linke


Left-wing Protestant political churchgoers. 100% pro-abortion, pro-marijuana, "Jesus saves" even if you murder/torture the little ones.


----------



## justinacolmena

CrusaderFrank said:


> Germany joins the long list of nations, including Egypt, Babylon and Rome, of those wiped down for their historic mistreatment of the Jews


Messiah, the Anointed, came but they crucified Him as they killed the prophets and stoned the apostles.


----------



## eagle1462010

Silver Cat said:


> Controversial Lenin statue unveiled in Germany's Gelsenkirchen | DW | 20.06.2020
> 
> 
> A statue of Soviet leader Vladimir Lenin has been unveiled in the western German city of Gelsenkirchen. The installation comes amid global protests against monuments to controversial historical figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dw.com


Lennin was a POS.............murdered his own people.............but the statue there or not changes nothing............................History will be the same whether it is there or not.............Statues like that should be there to educate the people and who and what Lennin did.............You only hide history if you are part of a group that likes to REWRITE HISTORY and BRAINWASH the people.........something Socialist morons scream about.


----------



## justinacolmena

eagle1462010 said:


> .something Socialist morons scream about


Socialist Germans and socialist German Jews are play-fighting on a world stage, and banning guns in America. Put them all down.


----------



## eagle1462010

justinacolmena said:


> Socialist Germans and socialist German Jews are play-fighting on a world stage, and banning guns in America. Put them all down.


they will try to ban them here........will not end well..............oh well


----------



## zaangalewa

DOTR said:


> I read it twice. Its a propaganda masterpiece. They invaded Poland because Britian and the US wouldnt?



Hitler and Stalin decided in the Ribbentrop-Molotow pact  (August, 23rd, 1939) to eliminate Poland. This was practically  the begin of world war 2. Ironically the official name of this pact was: "Treaty of Non-Aggression between Germany and the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics." Indeed Poland was a buffer against a direct war between the German Nazis and the Russian Soviets. That's why it had to be eliminated from Hitler and Stalin. That England, France and others - including the USA  and a big part of the world - were also in this war was a collateral damage or side effect of this war between Hitler and Stalin. Stalin wan - Hitler lost. Good luck for Germany - bad luck for Russia - aside that war is never good for anyone.


Oh by the way: My father was a German soldier in Russia. A child soldier is perhaps a better expression. He never spoke any bad word about Russians. He taught me some Russian words, when I was a little boy. He died young about 30 wars - ah sorry: "years" - after this war - then he lost his 30 years long fight against the sicknesses this war had caused in his body. Men like him rebuilded Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

justinacolmena said:


> Socialist Germans and socialist German Jews are play-fighting on a world stage, and banning guns in America. Put them all down.



Antisemite: The weapon fetishism of the people in the USA is extremely ugly and is extremely dangerous for everyone, who lives in the USA.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> Yes. They deoccupied West Ukraine and West Belorussia because before it Poland allied with Hitler, invaded Czechoslovakia.


Buy a new brain.


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> You are confused.  He bankrupted the Soviet's military by putting the Pershing II in Europe.  Also, stealth technolgy and tank busters on the Fulda gap.  50% of the Soviet GDP was going for defense and Reagan out spent them.  However he really bluffed them with the Star Wars technology that they thought was real.  Dumb shits.
> 
> Credit also goes to Thatcher and Kohl for not giving into the Eurotrash Left Wing Surrender Monkeys.



no comment


----------



## zaangalewa

ESay said:


> What a nonsense. The Russians cant live without strong hand.



You can. The real enemy of the Russians is Vodka. This forces strong ruling hands.



> And it doesn't matter who will be that - Putin, Rasputin or someone else.
> 
> It is impossible to 'lost' Russia, because Russia never was a part of the West in the broad sense and never will be.



Russia is a multinational empire as was Austria-Hungaria and the Osman empire. The problem is in this case a problem of balance. And it needs multi-nationalism in Europe and big parts of Asia. A dominance of only some or one culture is not sane. And what you call "never was a part of the West" is true and not true the same time. The West was also once a part of the East. Rome is everywhere - Constantinople is everywhere. In the end we are all cultures, who came from the ancient Greeks and their philosophical camp fires. Russia as well as Europe and the USA. And as a Catholic let me say: One god - one truth - one church. The schisms and the reformations and separations show only that no one is really right. But this changes nothing in the fact that we all are children of god and have to find the right ways in love and rationality - and not drunken or drugged from substances or ideologies.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> From a Moron country that started and lost 2 Wars.............Without us you would have been Russia's Bitch...........so STFU........
> 
> Anytime you want some come and get it.



You can repeat this as often as you like to repeat it. It is just simple not true that Germany started 2 world wars. This prejudice exists only because no one likes to think about the own war crimes. And it is by the way also not clear, whether Hitler liked to win any war. I guess he wan just simple what he liked to win: He is and will be forever the most famous German. Hitler was a narcissist, who spoke continously bullshit. Why do you think laughs no one about Donald Trump in Germany, although this man is a perfect comedian as Hitler was? I hope in the next elections Putin will not support Trump any longer to weaken the USA. That's too dangerous.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.



Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> Gelsenkirchen, Germany, nowadays.
> They  mounted a new statue of Lenin next to the banner "Let's not give a chance to anticommunists". Funny guys.
> 
> View attachment 352746



What a nonsene. Make better fakes.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Buy a new brain.


Do you sell your own because you don't use it?


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> What a nonsene. Make better fakes.


Your life is a "nonsense".
Are you blaming "Deutsche Welle" in lie?


----------



## ESay

zaangalewa said:


> You can. The real enemy of the Russians is Vodka. This forces strong ruling hands


On the contrary, the biggest curse of Russia is the absolute power of the ruler. Russia did not undergo democratization and liberalization ways as European countries did. It was (and is) the main reason of its economical and social backwardness. 

The need of absolute ruler has become a part of their mentality. And these idiots step on the same takes over and over again.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> You can. The real enemy of the Russians is Vodka. This forces strong ruling hands.


But, as the Russian sing "If there is sh-t in your head, you can drink or not to drink [you'll be dead anyway]






> Russia is a multinational empire as was Austria-Hungaria and the Osman empire. The problem is in this case a problem of balance. And it needs multi-nationalism in Europe and big parts of Asia. A dominance of only some or one culture is not sane. And what you call "never was a part of the West" is true and not true the same time. The West was also once a part of the East. Rome is everywhere - Constantinople is everywhere. In the end we are all cultures, who came from the ancient Greeks and their philosophical camp fires. Russia as well as Europe and the USA. And as a Catholic let me say: One god - one truth - one church. The schisms and the reformations and separations show only that no one is really right. But this changes nothing in the fact that we all are children of god and have to find the right ways in love and rationality - and not drunken or drugged from substances or ideologies.



It is the age of globalisation. East or West - Trump is best! 


And yes, do you really think, that all "schismatics" must return to Orthodoxy? 
Did you see their new military temple?


----------



## Silver Cat

ESay said:


> On the contrary, the biggest curse of Russia is the absolute power of the ruler. Russia did not undergo democratization and liberalization ways as European countries did. It was (and is) the main reason of its economical and social backwardness.
> 
> The need of absolute ruler has become a part of their mentality. And these idiots step on the same takes over and over again.


It is the part of their historically-determined mindset. Every time they tried to live in the peaceful and liberal way - they were attacked by foreign enemies. Avars, Khazars, Mongols, Poles, Lythuanians, Swedens,  Turks, Frenches, Germans and many others.


----------



## ESay

Silver Cat said:


> It is the part of their historically-determined mindset. Every time they tried to live in the peaceful and liberal way - they were attacked by foreign enemies. Avars, Khazars, Mongols, Poles, Lythuanians, Swedens,  Turks, Frenches, Germans and many others.


Not an excuse. European countries were also almost in a constant fight with each other.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> Your life is a "nonsense".
> Are you blaming "Deutsche Welle" in lie?



If this picture is from the Deutsche Welle then "yes". And let it be to try to speak with me any longer. I decided not to speak any longer with people, who defame me to be a murderer of my own family members, who were murdered from Nazis. In my eyes you lost the qualification to speak with anyone about any theme.


----------



## Silver Cat

ESay said:


> Not an excuse. European countries were also almost in a constant fight with each other.


And who said, that European countries were rather "democratical"? 
There is only one truly free country, and it is the United States of America.


----------



## zaangalewa

ESay said:


> On the contrary, the biggest curse of Russia is the absolute power of the ruler. Russia did not undergo democratization and liberalization ways as European countries did. It was (and is) the main reason of its economical and social backwardness.
> 
> The need of absolute ruler has become a part of their mentality. And these idiots step on the same takes over and over again.



The Ukraine is the motherland of all Russians, isn't it?


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> ... East or West - Trump is best! ...



Trump is an idiot.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> If this picture is from the Deutsche Welle then "yes". And let it be to try to speak with me any longer. I decided not to speak any longer with people, who defame me to be a murderer of my own family members, who were murdered from Nazis. In my eyes you lost the qualification to speak with anyone about any theme.


Who were those "Nazies"? Martian invaders? They were you, Europeans. Your own flesh and blood. And as you are advocating them, you are their accomplice.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> Who were those "Nazies"? Martian invaders? They were you, Europeans. Your own flesh and blood. And as you are advocating them, you are their accomplice.


no comment


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> The Ukraine is the motherland of all Russians, isn't it?


No. Ukraine, actually, is a "borderland". There is a number of hypothesis about origins of Russia, but almost all of them are based on the Normandic theory.
The first European document, mentioned Russian, identify them as Swedens.

"Misit etiam cum eis quosdam, qui se, id est gentem suam, Rhos vocari dicebant, quos rex illorum chacanus vocabulo ad se amicitiae, sicut asserebant, causa direxerat, petens per memoratam epistolam, quatenus benignitata imperatoris redeundi facultatem atque auxilium per imperium suum toto habere possent, quoniam itinera, per quae ad illum Constantinopolim venerant, inter barbaras et miniae feritatis gentes inmanissimas habuerant, quibus eos, ne forte periculum inciderent, redire noluit. Quorum adventus causam imperator diligentius investigans, comperint, eos gentis esse Sueonum. Exploratores potius regni illius nostrique quam amicitiae petitores ratus, penes se eo usque retinendos iudicavit, quoad veraciter inveniri posset, utrum fideliter eo necne pervenerint; idque Theophilo per memoratos legatos suos atque epistolam intimare non distulit, et quod eos illius amore libenter susceperit, ac, si fideles invenirentur, et facultas absque illorum periculo in patriam remeandi daretur, cum auxilio remittendos; sin alias, una cum missis nostris ad eius praesentiam dirigendos, ut, quid de tulibus fieri deberet, ipse decernendo efticeret."


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> No. Ukraine, actually, is a "borderland". There is a number of hypothesis about origins of Russia, but almost all of them are based on the Normandic theory.


no comment


----------



## zaangalewa

CrusaderFrank said:


> Germany joins the long list of nations, including Egypt, Babylon and Rome, of those wiped down for their historic mistreatment of the Jews



The Jews were Romans since the early third century. And the Jews were Germans like all others before the Nazis started with their obscure antisemitic and racist brainwash.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> No. Ukraine, actually, is a "borderland". There is a number of hypothesis about origins of Russia, but almost all of them are based on the Normandic theory.
> The first European document, mentioned Russian, identify them as Swedens.
> 
> "Misit etiam cum eis quosdam, qui se, id est gentem suam, Rhos vocari dicebant, quos rex illorum chacanus vocabulo ad se amicitiae, sicut asserebant, causa direxerat, petens per memoratam epistolam, quatenus benignitata imperatoris redeundi facultatem atque auxilium per imperium suum toto habere possent, quoniam itinera, per quae ad illum Constantinopolim venerant, inter barbaras et miniae feritatis gentes inmanissimas habuerant, quibus eos, ne forte periculum inciderent, redire noluit. Quorum adventus causam imperator diligentius investigans, comperint, eos gentis esse Sueonum. Exploratores potius regni illius nostrique quam amicitiae petitores ratus, penes se eo usque retinendos iudicavit, quoad veraciter inveniri posset, utrum fideliter eo necne pervenerint; idque Theophilo per memoratos legatos suos atque epistolam intimare non distulit, et quod eos illius amore libenter susceperit, ac, si fideles invenirentur, et facultas absque illorum periculo in patriam remeandi daretur, cum auxilio remittendos; sin alias, una cum missis nostris ad eius praesentiam dirigendos, ut, quid de tulibus fieri deberet, ipse decernendo efticeret."



no comment


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> So why "you" and your allies did you do the war crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohemia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.



You started it.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> The Jews were Romans since the early third century. And the Jews were Germans like all others before the Nazis started with their obscure antisemitic and racist brainwash.



Actually, there’s some truth to this.

Jews fought for Germany in WW1. Some even received the Iron Cross.


----------



## Silver Cat

Mindful said:


> Actually, there’s some truth to this.
> 
> Jews fought for Germany in WW1. Some even received the Iron Cross.


Some Jews fought for Germany in WWII, and some of them even worked in the death camps, murdering other Jews.


----------



## Mindful

Silver Cat said:


> Some Jews fought for Germany in WWII, and some of them even worked in the death camps, murdering other Jews.



That one’s been tried before.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews were Romans since the early third century. And the Jews were Germans like all others before the Nazis started with their obscure antisemitic and racist brainwash.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there’s some truth to this.
> 
> Jews fought for Germany in WW1. Some even received the Iron Cross.
Click to expand...


I-d-i-o-t! What do you like to do with such a Nazi-like logic? To declare Jews to enemies of the USA? Again: The Jews in Germany were nothing else than Germans before Hitler started his brainwash.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why "you" and your allies did you do the war crimes to throw masses of bombs on German civilists, to displace millions of Germans, to give a big area of Germany to Slawic nations, to erase complete German cultures like Silesia or Bohemia, to rape millions of German women, to let die German pows on hunger and to murder them in many other ways and so on ...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't try to tell me now because the Nazis had murdered many members of my families? Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started it.
Click to expand...


Again: *Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.*


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> I-d-i-o-t! What do you like to do with such a Nazi-like logic? To declare Jews to enemies of the USA? Again: The Jews in Germany were nothing else than Germans before Hitler started his brainwash.



You said that. It’s your agenda, not mine.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Again: *Sorry - but I do not think the crimes of the Nazis are able to be an excuse for the crimes of the allies.*



Whatever.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> Whatever.



This "whatever" is the reason why "you" fight against the international court in Den Haag with criminal methods? You like to continue to do war crimes?

How is it by the way possible that the president of the USA, Donald Trump, is able to fire Geoffrey Berman, a prosecutor in New York?


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> Some Jews fought for Germany in WWII, and some of them even worked in the death camps, murdering other Jews.



You should first try to learn something about the themes you try to speak about. If a mafiosi forces someone to kill someone else then this is an extraordinary tragedy. And about 1.5 million Jews - what gives together with the numbers of their family members the number 6 million Jews - fought against the Nazis in the different armies of the world.

You are in my eyes an anti-Semite and structural Nazi.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> This "whatever" is the reason why "you" fight against the international court in Den Haag with criminal methods? You like to continue to do war crimes?
> 
> How is it by the way possible that the president of the USA, Donald Trump, is able to fire Geoffrey Berman, a prosecutor in New York?



I don’t know.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> I don’t know.


You are not an US-American?


----------



## wamose

These assholes are making it sound like the manpower, equipment and money we give Germany is the only reason they'll be on our side in a dispute. How can you trust hos like that? If China comes along with more money, we would be better dealed in a heartbeat. Trump is right again


----------



## Correll

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.




Maybe if they want continued American support and protection, responding with an attack on the President is not being a "Grown up".


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Silver Cat said:


> Some Jews fought for Germany in WWII, and some of them even worked in the death camps, murdering other Jews.


You mean like Soros?


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> You are not an US-American?



Classified.


----------



## zaangalewa

wamose said:


> These assholes are making it sound like the manpower, equipment and money we give Germany is the only reason they'll be on our side in a dispute. How can you trust hos like that? If China comes along with more money, we would be better dealed in a heartbeat. Trump is right again


Trump is an idiot, who speaks continously bullshit. The strange thing is that everyone in the USA knows this.


----------



## Crixus

MarathonMike said:


> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.


 

Japan to.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Trump is an idiot, who speaks continously bullshit. The strange thing is that everyone in the USA knows this.




Yet Germany is whining that we are pulling back. If Trump is so "idiot" why is the smart people in charge of Germany unable to handle him? 


Why do they even want US there? Would not having fewer armed people ruled by an "idiot" in your country, not be a good thing?


just handle your own shit. How hard can that be for such an enlightened and advanced country.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> Yet Germany is whining that we are pulling back.



¿back?



> If Trump is so "idiot" why is the smart people in charge of Germany unable to handle him?



"in charge of Germany unable to handle him"?  Trump? Trump is an idiot. What to speak about with him?



> Why do they even want US there?



Normally I wpuld say _"Go or stay - your problem."_ But I guess soon the most Germans will think it will be better to throw all US-Americans out of Germany,



> Would not having fewer armed people ruled by an "idiot" in your country, not be a good thing?



We never had big problems with the soldiers of the USA in Germany. Trump has problems. And Trump is an idiot.



> just handle your own shit. How hard can that be for such an enlightened and advanced country.



Do you have anything else to say than irreal nonsense?


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Trump is an idiot, who speaks continously bullshit. The strange thing is that everyone in the USA knows this.



Every single one?


----------



## Mindful

Correll said:


> Yet Germany is whining that we are pulling back. If Trump is so "idiot" why is the smart people in charge of Germany unable to handle him?
> 
> 
> Why do they even want US there? Would not having fewer armed people ruled by an "idiot" in your country, not be a good thing?
> 
> 
> just handle your own shit. How hard can that be for such an enlightened and advanced country.



Don‘t  let the genie out of the bottle. Again.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> ¿back?
> 
> 
> 
> "in charge of Germany unable to handle him"?  Trump? Trump is an idiot. What to speak about with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I wpuld say _"Go or stay - your problem."_ But I guess soon the most Germans will think it will be better to throw all US-Americans out of Germany,
> 
> 
> 
> We never had big problems with the soldiers of the USA in Germany. Trump has problems. And Trump is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything else to say than irreal nonsense?





YOur pretense of confusion is dismissed. 

Your leaders are unhappy that Trump is pulling back US forces so they attack him personally.


If he really is an "idiot" and they are supposedly not, such an reaction makes no sense.


An "idiot" you need? You handle him. You be diplomatic.


They are the ones being idiots.


----------



## Correll

Mindful said:


> Don‘t  let the genie out of the bottle. Again.




Bah. Germany needs US to protect them from the Muslim hordes, and to a lesser extent the Russians.


And they show that, by being insulting and dismissive and confrontational.


And they tell themselves they are sooo clever.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> YOur pretense of confusion is dismissed.
> 
> Your leaders are unhappy that Trump is pulling back US forces so they attack him personally.
> 
> If he really is an "idiot" and they are supposedly not, such an reaction makes no sense.
> 
> An "idiot" you need? You handle him. You be diplomatic.



It's totally unimportant how to say what to Donald Trump and his spitlickers.



> They are the ones being idiots.



Sure - everything is wrong and/or senseless and/or counterproductive what Trump says - but others are idiots, because Trump needs a cheap excuse for the bullshit he is doing.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> Bah. Germany needs US to protect them from the Muslim hordes, and to a lesser extent the Russians.



You are crazy!



> And they show that, by being insulting and dismissive and confrontational. And they tell themselves they are sooo clever.



Donald Trump is a Milgram experiment. Unfortunatelly lots of US-Americans are really so stupid to follow him. Today some of his supportes were so stupid to take the risk to ignore the dangerous Corona virus in an election meeting, because they believe in the professional unscrupulous liar Donald Trump. Still today he makes the same things wrong he made wrong since Corona started!!! This man is not able to learn!!! Even the life of his own supporters is not important for this idiot. But the whole world has to be a scapegoat or a red herring for the totally stupid criminal nonsense this man is saying and doing. U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-e-a-b-l-e that this man is president of the USA.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> You are crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a Milgram experiment. Unfortunatlley lots of US-Americans are really so stupid to follow him under his conditions. Today some of his supportes were so stupid to take the risk to ignore the dangerous Corona virus in an election meeting, because they believe in the professional unscropulous liar Donald Trump. Still today!!! he makes the same things wrong he made wrong since Corona started. This man is not able to learn! But the whole world has to be a scapegoat or a red herring for the totally stupid criminal nonsense this man is doing.



What are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## ESay

Silver Cat said:


> And who said, that European countries were rather "democratical"?
> There is only one truly free country, and it is the United States of America.


It is an exaggeration. Moreover, what the US was say 70 years ago is a little bit different from such a term.


----------



## Silver Cat

CrusaderFrank said:


> You mean like Soros?


Yes. Of course, he was not alone.


----------



## Silver Cat

ESay said:


> It is an exaggeration.


No. It's true. 


> Moreover, what the US was say 70 years ago is a little bit different from such a term.


Only in your imagination.


----------



## ESay

zaangalewa said:


> The Ukraine is the motherland of all Russians, isn't it?


There is a theory that East Slavic groups were mainly formed on the territory of contemporary Ukraine. 

Also, I want to say that in Ukrainian there are two words which can be translated into English as 'Russian', but have different meanings. One of this words is "rus'kyj" which describes the people and the things of ancient Rus' state. 

The other word is "rosijs'kyj" which describes contemporary Russians and Russia.


----------



## ESay

Silver Cat said:


> No. It's true.
> 
> Only in your imagination.


No, it isn't. Tell this to Blacks or those who were labeled as Communists at those times.


----------



## Silver Cat

ESay said:


> There is a theory that East Slavic groups were mainly formed on the territory of contemporary Ukraine.


First, the division Slavs to East, West and South is quite conditional. They never were truly isolated from each other, and have been interact each other in the various ways. I'm pretty sure that you can easily understand both Polish "The Enemies Blood" and Russian "Heaven of the Slavs"

Second, most archaic exonims for "Russians/Slavs" are still active in the Northern countries. It is "Venäjä" in Finnish, "Vene" in Estonian, "Krievu" in Latvian.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> You are crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a Milgram experiment. Unfortunatelly lots of US-Americans are really so stupid to follow him. Today some of his supportes were so stupid to take the risk to ignore the dangerous Corona virus in an election meeting, because they believe in the professional unscrupulous liar Donald Trump. Still today he makes the same things wrong he made wrong since Corona started!!! This man is not able to learn!!! Even the life of his own supporters is not important for this idiot. But the whole world has to be a scapegoat or a red herring for the totally stupid criminal nonsense this man is saying and doing. U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-e-a-b-l-e that this man is president of the USA.





You don't need US? We are the stupid ones? THen why do you care if we leave? Hell, why aren't you telling US to get out?

I double dog dare you to. Let's see how it works out for you.


----------



## ESay

Silver Cat said:


> First, the division Slavs to East, West and South is quite conditional. They never were truly isolated from each other, and have been interact each other in the various ways. I'm pretty sure that you can easily understand both Polish "The Enemies Blood" and Russian "Heaven of the Slavs"
> 
> Second, most archaic exonims for "Russians/Slavs" are still active in the Northern countries. It is "Venäjä" in Finnish, "Vene" in Estonian, "Krievu" in Latvian.


You will be surprised, but except of a few words I didn't understand whatsoever what the Polacks were singing.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> What are you hoping to achieve?



With what?


----------



## zaangalewa

ESay said:


> There is a theory that East Slavic groups were mainly formed on the territory of contemporary Ukraine.
> 
> Also, I want to say that in Ukrainian there are two words which can be translated into English as 'Russian', but have different meanings. One of this words is "rus'kyj" which describes the people and the things of ancient Rus' state.
> 
> The other word is "rosijs'kyj" which describes contemporary Russians and Russia.



I decided to use the old German word "Ruthenen" for Russians and Ukrainians. And the slawic language started to expand from somewhere in the Ukraine since the 5th century. So I think the Ukraine is somehow the mother country of all Slaws - specially of all Russians. Russia on its own is a multi-national empire with about 80% Russians and people from more than a hundred other nations.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> You don't need US? We are the stupid ones? THen why do you care if we leave? Hell, why aren't you telling US to get out?
> 
> I double dog dare you to. Let's see how it works out for you.



What is a double dog?


----------



## Silver Cat

ESay said:


> You will be surprised, but except of a few words I didn't understand whatsoever what the Polacks were singing.


Chernigov, you say... North-East of Ukraine, native Russian speaker, not accustomed to hear Polish or West-Ukrainian speech. Ok. What about the written speech?
-------------
Ukraińska krew to wroga krew. Jestem Polakiem
Żaden Ukrainiec nie jest moim bratem
W zgodzie z historią, a nie na bakier
Niesie mnie prawda, nie powstrzyma żadna propaganda
[... ]




__





						Basti - Текст песни Wroga Krew - RU
					

Basti Текст песни Wroga Krew: 1. / Ukraińska krew to wroga krew. Jestem Polaki




					lyricstranslate.com
				



----
May be, this song would be more easy to understand?


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> What is a double dog?







__





						Urban Dictionary: double dog dare
					

To up the anty when trying to get someone to do something. Not as much as triple dog dare.




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: double dog dare
> 
> 
> To up the anty when trying to get someone to do something. Not as much as triple dog dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com



Thank you. But sounds still strange. No concrete idea what this could be.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> What is a double dog?




It is a classic movie reference to a type of "dare".  I am daring you to ask US to leave your country, to make your action match your words. 


If you don't need US, and we are soooooo stupid, why are your leaders unhappy that Trump is winding down the Alliance?


The Soviet Union is gone. The Cold War is over. I would think you would be happy to see US go.


----------



## Mindful

Correll said:


> It is a classic movie reference to a type of "dare".  I am daring you to ask US to leave your country, to make your action match your words.
> 
> 
> If you don't need US, and we are soooooo stupid, why are your leaders unhappy that Trump is winding down the Alliance?
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union is gone. The Cold War is over. I would think you would be happy to see US go.



Many Germans depend on the American presence for their financial livelihoods. Cafes, bars, restaurants, car dealerships etc.

During previous drawdowns, there were many bankruptcies.


----------



## Correll

Mindful said:


> Many Germans depend on the American presence for their financial livelihoods. Cafes, bars, restaurants, car dealerships etc.
> 
> During previous drawdowns, there were many bankruptcies.




Bah. Minor issues with such an advanced and well run nation. Having fewer heavily armed idiots, who take orders from an idiot, in their country, is obviously far bigger benefit worth losing a few bars. 


If they mean the shit they say, about how they think we and/or our leader are stupid and/or bad people,


then they should be happy to see US go.


If they don't believe these shit they are always saying, then why do they say it?


AND, what kind of people, accept help and protection from a friend, and then constantly bad mouths him?


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> It is a classic movie reference to a type of "dare".  I am daring you to ask US to leave your country, to make your action match your words.



For me personally it is unimportant how many soldiers from the USA are in Germany. It is a long tradition now  - more than 60 years - and we never had big problems with soldiers from the USA. Sure had happened also tragedies in this long time - I remember for example an US-American boy, who threw heavy stones from a bridge over an Autobahn. He murdered a young lady in this way. His father had the choice to let use US-American laws or to use German laws. He took the German laws. I hope the young boy grew old, learned to overtake responsibility and is now a valuable member of the US-American society.

On the other side: I know lots of Germans and US-Americans who had a lot of fun together. US-soldiers got for example once a bear during a mission in the former state Yugoslavia. They gave it to our German soldiers, because they did not know what to do with a bear in times of war - and our soldiers had a lot of fun with this playmate. I still enjoy this nice pictures to see our soldiers play with a bear. Later the bear got a good place in a German zoo.



> If you don't need US,



We do not need the USA - the USA needs us! We are here the Europeans.



> and we are soooooo stupid,



What may I say? It's damned stupid to make an egocentralized extremist and/or criminal idiot like Donald Trump to the president of the USA.



> why are your leaders unhappy that Trump is winding down the Alliance?



Which alliance? The NATO is dead since Donald Trump is president of the USA, who seems to think the NATO has to be an organisation under the command of the US-president. Emmanuel Macron called the NATO "brain dead" in an authentic and spontanous speech - not very diplomatic - not totally true - but the best description about the current situation of the NATO. Putin did a damned good job, when he had catapulted Donald Trump into the white house. What Putin underestimates is it, that also Russia needs a stable NATO.



> The Soviet Union is gone. The Cold War is over.



Astonishing idea for an US-American. Do you slowly realize this? Though you still fight against the Soviet Union and Nazi-Germany? His stupid supporters do not really know what is going on in the world - they do not even like to know what is really going on. They think they are safe. That's why Trump ignores Corona. He thinks numbers on pieces of paper are the reality. And the reality changes, if he changes this numbers with a big rubber. If it really would be so, then we had to fight Donald Trump because he is the big nothing.



> I would think you would be happy to see US go.



Why? The USA is not Trump. And the USA are also not the idiots from the republicans and democrats, who both together attack Germany and Russia and the free trade in the world, because the pipeline Nordstream 2 (a third parallel pipeline) makes it for Poland and for the Ukraine more difficult to use pressure on Germany and Europe, while they like to control the natural gas, which comes anyway from Russia to Europe - with or without Nord Stream 2.

By the way - whatever Germany is doing or not doing: You will not reduce your exorbitant high military household. Happy election campaign.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> For me personally it is unimportana how many soldiers from the USA are in Germany. It is a long tradition now  - more than 60 years - and we never had big problems with soldiers of the USA. Sure had ahujopend also tragedies - I remember for example an US-American boy, who threw heavy stones from an bridge over an Autobahn. He murdered a young lady in this way. His father had the choice to let use US-American laws or to use German laws. He took the German laws. I hope the young boy grew old, learned to overtake responsioblity and is now a valuable member of the US-American society.
> 
> On the other side: I know lots of Germans and US-Americans had a lot of fun. together. US-soldiers got for excample a bear during the a mission in the former state Yugoslavia they gave it to our German soldiers, because they did not know what to do with a bear in times of war - our sodiers had a lot of fun with this playmate. I still enjoy this nice picture to see our soldiers play with a bear. The bear got a good place in a German zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> We do not need the USA - the USA needs us! We are here the Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> What may I say? It's damned stupid to make an egocentralized extremist and/or criminal idiot like Donald Trump to the president of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Which alliance? The NATO is dead since Donald Trump is president of the USA, who seems to think the NATO has to be an organisation under the command of the US-president. Emmanuel Macron called the NATO "brain dead" in an authentic and spontanous speech - not very diplomatic - not totally true - but the best description about the current situation of the NATO. Putin did a damned good job, when he had catapulted Donald Trump into the white house. What Putin underestimates is it, that also Russia needs a stable NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> Astonishing idea for an US-American. Do you slowly realize this? Though you still fight against the Socviet Union and Nazi-Germany? His stupid supporters do not really know what is going on in the world - they do not even like to know what is really going on. They think they are save. That's why Trump ignores Corona. He thinks numbers on pieces of paper are the reality. And the reality changes if he changes this numbers with a big rubber. If it really would be so, then we had to fight Donald Trump because he is the big nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? The USA is not Trump. And the USA are also not the idiots from the republicans and democrats, who both together attack Germany and Russia and the free trade in the world, because the pipeline Nordstream 2 (a third parallel pipeline) makes it for Poland and for the Ukraine more difficult to use pressure on Germany and Europe, because they like to control the natural gas, which comes anyway from Russia to Europe - with or without Nord Stream 2.





So, to be clear, you want to continue to have US soldiers there to protect you, and you plan to continue to bad mouth US, while benefiting from our protection, even though you don't need US, and we are the stupid ones who don't know the Cold War is over.


That is some very confused thinking on your part.


----------



## ESay

Silver Cat said:


> Chernigov, you say... North-East of Ukraine, native Russian speaker, not accustomed to hear Polish or West-Ukrainian speech. Ok. What about the written speech?
> -------------
> Ukraińska krew to wroga krew. Jestem Polakiem
> Żaden Ukrainiec nie jest moim bratem
> W zgodzie z historią, a nie na bakier
> Niesie mnie prawda, nie powstrzyma żadna propaganda
> [... ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basti - Текст песни Wroga Krew - RU
> 
> 
> Basti Текст песни Wroga Krew: 1. / Ukraińska krew to wroga krew. Jestem Polaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyricstranslate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> May be, this song would be more easy to understand?


I understand the first half of the text, but can only presume the meaning of the second. 

No, I don't understand this song, either. Even with given transcription.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> Many Germans depend on the American presence for their financial livelihoods. Cafes, bars, restaurants, car dealerships etc.



US-Americans in Germany get nearly everything what they need for their daily life from the USA. They buy "patriotic". Economically are the US-American soldiers not very important in Germany. You have about 17000 US-American civilists, who care for about 35000 soliers. (Trump called them  "52,000 soldiers"). In 1985 for example were 246,875 US-soldiers in Germany.



> During previous drawdowns, there were many bankruptcies.



Never heard so. Sure it is for some villages and other little communities a problem, but I guess more a problem because they get money from the federal republic to be able to take care for a bigger infra-structure. This wil be reduced if ther sino need for tzhei strcuture any longer. And sure will get some hotels or restaurants problems. Perhaps some taxi-drivers too. And fro the US-forces work also some Germans. Low-payed jobs, as far as I heard.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> So, to be clear, you want to continue to have US soldiers there to protect you,



No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.



> and you plan to continue to bad mouth US,



Reality is reality and truth is true.



> while benefiting from our protection,



Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.



> even though you don't need US, and we are the stupid ones who don't know the Cold War is over.



Exactly.



> That is some very confused thinking on your part.



Your politics in context Russia is a cold war politics. That's exactly what Putin keeps in power. As well Putin and Trump were for example happy, when they had cancelled revolutionary the treaty between Gorbachev and Reagan, which had made the world to a more safe place.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".





IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.


It is your obvious contempt for US.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> US-Americans in Germany get nearly everything what they need for their daily life from the USA. They buy "patriotic". Economically are the US-American soldiers not very important in Germany. You have about 17000 US-American civilists, who care for about 35000 soliers. (Trump called them  "52,000 soldiers"). In 1985 for example were 246,875 US-soldiers in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard so. Sure it is for some villages and other little communities a problem, but I guess more a problem because they get money from the federal republic to be able to take care for a bigger infra-structure. This wil be reduced if ther sino need for tzhei strcuture any longer. And sure will get some hotels or restaurants problems. Perhaps some taxi-drivers too. And fro the US-forces work also some Germans. Low-payed jobs, as far as I heard.



What  they buy depends on the dollar/euro rate.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
Click to expand...


Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.


----------



## Indeependent

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
Click to expand...

Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
Don't start wars with our allies.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> US-Americans in Germany get nearly everything what they need for their daily life from the USA. They buy "patriotic". Economically are the US-American soldiers not very important in Germany. You have about 17000 US-American civilists, who care for about 35000 soliers. (Trump called them  "52,000 soldiers"). In 1985 for example were 246,875 US-soldiers in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard so. Sure it is for some villages and other little communities a problem, but I guess more a problem because they get money from the federal republic to be able to take care for a bigger infra-structure. This wil be reduced if ther sino need for tzhei strcuture any longer. And sure will get some hotels or restaurants problems. Perhaps some taxi-drivers too. And fro the US-forces work also some Germans. Low-payed jobs, as far as I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What  they buy depends on the dollar/euro rate.
Click to expand...


And I thought, they pay bad, because we are Red Indians.


----------



## zaangalewa

Indeependent said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
> Don't start wars with our allies.
Click to expand...


Your ally were for example the Soviets under Stalin in world war 2.  Your ally is currently a land with the name Germany. To be an enemy or to be an ally of the USA seems not to be a big difference today any longer.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
Click to expand...


You’ve got that wrong. Why do you think they go to the Munich Oktoberfest?


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got that wrong. Why do you think they go to the Munich Oktoberfest?
Click to expand...


no comment


----------



## skye

God bless a free Germany!

Without globlalism! without New World Order!without UN dominance

GOD Bless a free Germany! FREE GERMANY!


----------



## skye

Germany is a strong nation!

They will  put up with all the scum that has invaded it!

Show your strength Germany ....you tell them!  SHOW THEM!

That  you are  not cowards!


----------



## zaangalewa

skye said:


> God bless a free Germany!
> 
> Without globlalism! without New World Order!without UN dominance
> 
> GOD Bless a free Germany! FREE GERMANY!



I know that Trump likes to free Germany from the influence of Germans. He's an idiot. And you make yourselve also to an idiot. New world order is an US-American thing and the UNO is a very important organisation. What Trump likes to reach for the USA is a darwinistic pseudo-freedom without law and order.


----------



## skye

zaangalewa said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless a free Germany!
> 
> Without globlalism! without New World Order!without UN dominance
> 
> GOD Bless a free Germany! FREE GERMANY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Trump likes to free Germany from Germans. He's an idiot. And you make yourselve also to an idiot. New world order is an US-American thing and the UNO is a very important organisation. What Trump likes to reach for the USA is a darwinistic freedom without law and order.
Click to expand...



Shut up Mohamed. ^^^


----------



## skye

GOD BLESS FREE GERMANY.

NO MORE GLOBLALISM! NO MORE ONE WORLD ORDER~

GOD BLESS FREE EUROPE!


----------



## zaangalewa

skye said:


> Germany is a strong nation!



What a nonsense.



> They will  put up with all the scum that has invaded it!



Okay - you are a Nazi.



> Show your strength Germany ....you tell them!  SHOW THEM!
> 
> That  you are  not cowards!



Good grief. What an unbelievable nonsense. What is going on in your brain while you say such a nonsense?


----------



## zaangalewa

skye said:


> GOD BLESS FREE GERMANY.
> 
> NO MORE GLOBLALISM! NO MORE ONE WORLD ORDER~
> 
> GOD BLESS FREE EUROPE!



And? What is going on in your brain, while you cry such a nonsense so loud? And why do you misuse god?


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Okay - you are a Nazi.



Germans don’t talk like that..


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - you are a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don’t talk like that..
Click to expand...


I guess I am the first German you meet.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - you are a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don’t talk like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I am the first German you meet.
Click to expand...


Is this an act you put on?


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
Click to expand...

Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......

That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
Click to expand...



There were plenty of cultural, political and balance of power reasons for US siding with the Brits vs the Germans. If you are ignorant of them, read some history books.


I don't hate Germans. But I am tired hearing shit like this. Time to end it. We will get along better, when you are not having to deal with being dependent on people you  think of as being less than you.


End NATO now.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
> Don't start wars with our allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ally were for example the Soviets under Stalin in world war 2.  Your ally is currently a land with the name Germany. To be an enemy or to be an ally of the USA seems not to be a big difference today any longer.
Click to expand...



Yet, you don't want US to leave. Odd. Your words do not match your actions.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
Click to expand...


The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - you are a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don’t talk like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I am the first German you meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this an act you put on?
Click to expand...

?


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
> Don't start wars with our allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ally were for example the Soviets under Stalin in world war 2.  Your ally is currently a land with the name Germany. To be an enemy or to be an ally of the USA seems not to be a big difference today any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you don't want US to leave. Odd. Your words do not match your actions.
Click to expand...


You should slowly start to read what I said here. Always again to start from point zero and never to come to an end with always the same stupid nonsense is a sin. Again: For me personally it is unimportant how many US-American soldiers are in Germany. I don't speak English.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
> Don't start wars with our allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ally were for example the Soviets under Stalin in world war 2.  Your ally is currently a land with the name Germany. To be an enemy or to be an ally of the USA seems not to be a big difference today any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you don't want US to leave. Odd. Your words do not match your actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should slowly start to read what I said here. Always again to start from point zero and never to come to an end with always the same stupid nonsense is a sin. Again: For me personally it is unimportant how many US-American soldiers are in Germany. I don't speak English.
Click to expand...


So I’ve noticed.


----------



## zaangalewa

Your erpoernm - ot my penrmer


Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
> Don't start wars with our allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ally were for example the Soviets under Stalin in world war 2.  Your ally is currently a land with the name Germany. To be an enemy or to be an ally of the USA seems not to be a big difference today any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you don't want US to leave. Odd. Your words do not match your actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should slowly start to read what I said here. Always again to start from point zero and never to come to an end with always the same stupid nonsense is a sin. Again: For me personally it is unimportant how many US-American soldiers are in Germany. I don't speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I’ve noticed.
Click to expand...

I doubt this. Do you speak anything else than English? You always only understand English, isn't it? What's the book, which you read the last time from someone, who is not a member of your own culture?


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Your erpoernm - ot my penrmer
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
> Don't start wars with our allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ally were for example the Soviets under Stalin in world war 2.  Your ally is currently a land with the name Germany. To be an enemy or to be an ally of the USA seems not to be a big difference today any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you don't want US to leave. Odd. Your words do not match your actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should slowly start to read what I said here. Always again to start from point zero and never to come to an end with always the same stupid nonsense is a sin. Again: For me personally it is unimportant how many US-American soldiers are in Germany. I don't speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I’ve noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt this. Do you speak anything else than English? You always only understand English, isn't it?
Click to expand...


I speak German. I can also understand bullshit.


----------



## Silver Cat

Correll said:


> End NATO now.


When three allies Turkey, France and Italy compete each other in Libya (and some times even fight each other) for their own profit - it means that NATO already ended.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> ...
> I speak German. I can also understand bullshit.



Wenn Du deutsch sprichst, dann fress ich einen Besen vierkant. Zumindest redet keiner, der deutsch lernen kann, so einen beschwichtigenden Schwachfug über die bodenlos kriminelle Haltung, die die USA derzeit gegen Deutschland  und Europa weltweit aufbaut, daher.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> End NATO now.
> 
> 
> 
> When three allies Turkey, France and Italy compete each other in Libya (and some times even fight each other) for their own profit - it means that NATO already ended.
Click to expand...


Turkey is practically in the moment not a reliable member of the NATO any longer, or should not be a member of the NATO at all. I guess Erdogan and Trump made a deal, which breaks international laws. Turkey attacked Syria illegally and occupies Kurdish territory in Syria illegally. I guess Trump and Erdogan made this deal together, which breaks international laws and threatens Kurds. I guess war crimes of Trump - or other US-Americans - are the main reason, why the USA tries to destroy the international court in Den Haag via sanctions against everyone, who works for and/or together with the international court in Den Haag.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> End NATO now.
> 
> 
> 
> When three allies Turkey, France and Italy compete each other in Libya (and some times even fight each other) for their own profit - it means that NATO already ended.
Click to expand...


What is going on in Lybia?


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I speak German. I can also understand bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn Du deutsch sprichst, dann fress ich einen Besen vierkant. Zumindest redet keiner, der deutsch lernen kann, so einen beschwichtigenden Schwachfug über die bodenlos kriminelle Haltung, die die USA derzeit gegen Deutschland  und Europa weltweit aufbaut, daher.
Click to expand...


Bollocks.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I speak German. I can also understand bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn Du deutsch sprichst, dann fress ich einen Besen vierkant. Zumindest redet keiner, der deutsch lernen kann, so einen beschwichtigenden Schwachfug über die bodenlos kriminelle Haltung, die die USA derzeit gegen Deutschland  und Europa weltweit aufbaut, daher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bollocks.
Click to expand...


Nice that you don't use a German expression for your detailed answer now.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> End NATO now.
> 
> 
> 
> When three allies Turkey, France and Italy compete each other in Libya (and some times even fight each other) for their own profit - it means that NATO already ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is going on in Lybia?
Click to expand...

Civil war, complicated with multiple foreign invasions. Or, may be - a number of the foreign invasions, using local proxies to achieve their own goals.
Bloody mess, you know. And in this mess three NATO members can't coordinate their efforts or even peacefully divide their zones of responsibility.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is unimportnat for me personally how many US-soldiers are in Germany. But I love tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is reality and truth is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake are  you so stupid to try to propagate to me Trump's hate-nonsense? The Trump story: _"The good USA and bad Germany"_ is only a propagandistic bullshit structure. The backgrond is "divide et impera". Trump just simple calculates everyone hates Germans - and who hates Germans and/or Germany will be on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your "our" is confused - because you are not "our".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, time for US to go. You are not our friends. This is not about me hating you, or Trump telling me anything.
> 
> 
> It is your obvious contempt for US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what's totally ununderstandable in the relations between the USA and Germany? Germany never did do in history anything bad to the USA - but the USA was the nation, which damaged and reduced Germany most in history. Indeed is the USA and their destructive culture the main reason why all Germans die out. But most Germans love the USA, while most US-Americans hate Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to be damaged by the USA?
> Don't start wars with our allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ally were for example the Soviets under Stalin in world war 2.  Your ally is currently a land with the name Germany. To be an enemy or to be an ally of the USA seems not to be a big difference today any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you don't want US to leave. Odd. Your words do not match your actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should slowly start to read what I said here. Always again to start from point zero and never to come to an end with always the same stupid nonsense is a sin. Again: For me personally it is unimportant how many US-American soldiers are in Germany. I don't speak English.
Click to expand...




You don't speak the language, yet your message is clear. YOu  look down on our nation and our people. 


We were driven to work together because of the Soviet Union. That danger is gone now. Time to end the Alliance that neither of us wants anymore.


----------



## Correll

Silver Cat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> End NATO now.
> 
> 
> 
> When three allies Turkey, France and Italy compete each other in Libya (and some times even fight each other) for their own profit - it means that NATO already ended.
Click to expand...



We are still treaty bound to fight a global nuclear war, if Russian invades ESTONIA.


I wish NATO was ended.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> End NATO now.
> 
> 
> 
> When three allies Turkey, France and Italy compete each other in Libya (and some times even fight each other) for their own profit - it means that NATO already ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turkey is practically in the moment not a reliable member of the NATO any longer, or should not be a member of the NATO at all. I guess Erdogan and Trump made a deal, which breaks international laws. Turkey attacked Syria illegally and occupies Kurdish territory in Syria illegally. I guess Trump and Erdogan made this deal together, which breaks international laws and threatens Kurds. I guess war crimes of Trump - or other US-Americans - are the main reason, why the USA tries to destroy the international court in Den Haag via sanctions against everyone, who works for and/or together with the international court in Den Haag.
Click to expand...



What monsters. And yet, you want to remain in Alliance with them/us, even though the threat that justified the Alliance is gone? 


Wierd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
Click to expand...

Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.


----------



## ekrem

zaangalewa said:


> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.



Before Germany philosophizes about who should be in NATO it should pay its debt to USA and NATO.
Take, take, no give. On top of it you behave like an arrogant prick.


----------



## ekrem

I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO.
USA should buy American and put tariffs on BMW, MERCEDES, VW, AUDI, PORSCHE


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> End NATO now.
> 
> 
> 
> When three allies Turkey, France and Italy compete each other in Libya (and some times even fight each other) for their own profit - it means that NATO already ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is going on in Lybia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil war, complicated with multiple foreign invasions. Or, may be - a number of the foreign invasions, using local proxies to achieve their own goals.
> Bloody mess, you know. And in this mess three NATO members can't coordinate their efforts or even peacefully divide their zones of responsibility.
Click to expand...


Lybia ... proxy war ... as far as can see our government is convinced the key for the peace in Lybia is the UNO and communication with all nations, which are envolved there. From my point of view the USA under Trump is unable to communicate and is an enemy not only of the NATO, the UNO, the EU and Germany. This makes such problems not more easy solvable. Sometimes I would like to know what Alkuin (alias Merlin) might think about such problems.


----------



## zaangalewa

ekrem said:


> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...



Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.

I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.

The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?


----------



## zaangalewa

ekrem

By the way: As far as I know existed once a promise not to send western troops to now free nations, which were once part of the Soviet empire. Sure you can send a strong signal to Russia -  but what will you do, if Russia will decide one day one of your "strong signals" is a declaration of war? There is no buffer between the USA and Russia any longer! Okay - I know you will win, anything else is unimaginable for the people of the USA  ... but let me ask: What will you do, if you will not win? What is your plan in this case?

And another problem: When you will eliminate Trumps enemy "the NATO" then all of your soldiers including all of your military equipment will have to leave Germany and/or Europe. What will this do with your paranoia?


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> ekrem
> 
> By the way: As far as I know existed once a promise not to send western troops to now free nations, which were once part of the Soviet empire. Sure you can send a strong signal to Russia -  but what will you do, if Russia will decide one day one of your "strong signals" is a declaration of war? There is no buffer between the USA and Russia any longer! Okay - I know you will win, anything else is unimaginable for the people of the USA  ... but let me ask: What will you do, if you will not win? What is your plan in this case?


Then, there are two options:
1. We'll die. 
2. We'll survive and wait the better time for revenge.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem
> 
> By the way: As far as I know existed once a promise not to send western troops to now free nations, which were once part of the Soviet empire. Sure you can send a strong signal to Russia -  but what will you do, if Russia will decide one day one of your "strong signals" is a declaration of war? There is no buffer between the USA and Russia any longer! Okay - I know you will win, anything else is unimaginable for the people of the USA  ... but let me ask: What will you do, if you will not win? What is your plan in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> Then, there are two options:
> 1. We'll die.
> 2. We'll survive and wait the better time for revenge.
Click to expand...


What a luck that I am a German. For us exists only we will die or survive. Otherwise the USA would live in an hell on earth now. Oh sorry  - you live in an hell on earth, what your second answer shows -  but this has nothing to do with us.

Nevertheless: What a "perfect" plan. And the natural ressources from Russia for your superrich people are worth this price? Makes this your life to a more interesting game?


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
Click to expand...


You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum. You are for example one of this people. You call all Germans Nazis - 75 years after the Nazis had ruled for 12 years Germany. And what you do is structurally exactly the same racism, which the Nazis had used. We call this what you do "kollektive Schuldzuweisung" ("attribuation of a collective guilt").  And you use for this guilt a "superior" position =  the knowlegde to be an US-American. The worst loser, the greatest alcoholics, the most brutal idiot is proud "to be an American", what makes him automatically to a much better person than anyone else in the world, who is not an US-American. That's nazionalism.


----------



## Pilot1

Let the Germans pay for their own Muslim Welfare State.


----------



## zaangalewa

Pilot1 said:


> Let the Germans pay for their own Muslim Welfare State.



_"Vollpfosten"_
*Mohamed Noah Jesus Gautama Müller*


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
Click to expand...



And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?


That makes no sense. 

Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.



You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security. 


And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.


So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.


And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.


But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.


So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is, 


ect ect ect.


TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
Click to expand...


Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
Click to expand...


Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
Click to expand...

Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
Click to expand...

What does Nazi stand for?


----------



## Bleipriester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
Click to expand...

Not A Zaangalewa Idiot


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Bleipriester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not A Zaangalewa Idiot
Click to expand...




Bleipriester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not A Zaangalewa Idiot
Click to expand...

National Socialist German Workers' Party


----------



## Bleipriester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not A Zaangalewa Idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not A Zaangalewa Idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialist German Workers' Party
Click to expand...

Originally, yes. But not in the meaning of zaangy and co. You are a "nazi", if you don´t agree to them, whatever they say.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not A Zaangalewa Idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not A Zaangalewa Idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialist German Workers' Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Originally, yes. But not in the meaning of zaangy and co. You are a "nazi", if you don´t agree to them, whatever they say.
Click to expand...

Shut up, Nazi.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> National Socialist German Workers' Party



In other words - Hitler tried to get with this name voters from the extreme left ("socialistic") and extreme right ("national") spectrum in the 192x. In the reality the Nazis were in the early days not able to bind left extremists. Commies (extreme left) and Nazis (extreme right) destroyed the first German democracy, the "Republic of Weimar", with their violent street fights. The allies of world war 1 had made requirements, which made it impossible for the republic of Weimar to defend itself.

And now tell me, why you try to live hundred years in the past.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialist German Workers' Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words - Hitler tried to get with this name voters from the extreme left ("socialistic") and extreme right ("national") spectrum in the 192x. In the reality the Nazis were in the early days not able to bind left extremists. Commies (extreme left) and Nazis (extreme right) destroyed the first German democracy "Republic of Weimar" with their violent street fights.
> 
> And now tell me, why you try to live hundred years in the past.
Click to expand...



The first American democracy, survived and grew stronger and stronger.


Our nazis and commies were defeated and crushed by mainstream normal Americans.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

eagle1462010 said:


> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.



The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look into a mirror and you know you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Nazi stand for?
Click to expand...


Nazi was a popular forename. The Sawstika was known as a symbol for friendship. And so on. Nearly all people are very bad in the logic of time. When Hitler came he found worldwide a positive echo - also from many people in the USA. Some tryings of assassinations were not able to be done, because Hiler was so damned popular, also in foreign countries. No one had understood, why he would had been executed from "rebells". Later he was much too mighty and it was nearly impossile to find a way to kill him.

The party program of the NSDAP was very long - but a good summary needs only one word: The party program of Hitler was Hitler.

By the way - what is the party program of Trump? Trump?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live there. I know how they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times change. We’ve had to beat them down twice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are infiltrating you, surreptitiously. Haven’t you noticed?
> 
> Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one
> to me.
> 
> Then there are the cars.
Click to expand...

Lufthansa is the German state airline. Did you not know that?


----------



## zaangalewa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
Click to expand...


Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live there. I know how they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times change. We’ve had to beat them down twice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are infiltrating you, surreptitiously. Haven’t you noticed?
> 
> Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one
> to me.
> 
> Then there are the cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lufthansa is the German state airline. Did you not know that?
Click to expand...


Lufthansa is a private company. From today to a time in 2026 Germany overtook 20% of the company Lufthansa to save it over the time of Corona and during the following shrinking processes.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
Click to expand...


You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live there. I know how they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times change. We’ve had to beat them down twice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are infiltrating you, surreptitiously. Haven’t you noticed?
> 
> Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one
> to me.
> 
> Then there are the cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lufthansa is the German state airline. Did you not know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lufthansa is a private company. From today to a time in 2026 Germany overtook 20% of the company Lufthansa to save it over the time of Corona and during the following shrinking processes.
Click to expand...


Their Dreamliners are divine.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
Click to expand...

I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I heard more than 50% of your natural resources are outside of the USA, "policeman".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a little bigger than the economy of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars are nonsense and you are more than 100 years to late now for this idea. The worst mistake the USA ever made was to take part in world war 1. You doubled your economy by doing so, and you got in this way the irreal idea to do wars is good for your lifes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the worse mistake the U.S was allowing Germany to unified the worse mistake was not totally destroying Germany in world war 1
> There would not have been any NAZIS
Click to expand...

You don't know anything about history, do you? In WWI, Germany fought their battles mostly in France, not in Germany.  Contrary to what you think, Germany did not lose the war.  To do as you proposed would have taken years, possibly a decade, and millions of lives.  Trench warfare across the eastern part of France and Germany would be catastrophic for both sides.

We did not "allow" Germany to reunify.  It was not our decision to make.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
Click to expand...

You are a big liar and anti-democrat who uses nazi as a term to exclude people from society. Similar to call people Jews in the Third Reich.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
Click to expand...

I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I heard more than 50% of your natural resources are outside of the USA, "policeman".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a little bigger than the economy of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars are nonsense and you are more than 100 years to late now for this idea. The worst mistake the USA ever made was to take part in world war 1. You doubled your economy by doing so, and you got in this way the irreal idea to do wars is good for your lifes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the worse mistake the U.S was allowing Germany to unified the worse mistake was not totally destroying Germany in world war 1
> There would not have been any NAZIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know anything about history, do you? In WWI, Germany fought their battles mostly in France, not in Germany.  Contrary to what you think, Germany did not lose the war.  To do as you proposed would have taken years, possibly a decade, and millions of lives.  Trench warfare across the eastern part of France and Germany would be catastrophic for both sides.
> 
> We did not "allow" Germany to reunify.  It was not our decision to make.
Click to expand...

Dumbass looks like you don't know a fucking thing about history
My point was if we had buried Germany in world war 1 there would not be a world war 2 nor would their be nazis
There is no way it would have been allowed if we the victors had not agreed
But you nazi bitch defend the german nazis


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time they did that, more than a couple folks had a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has had to play down its military, and even its patriotism.
> 
> It’s very sensitive about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory that within 30 years we’ll be back at war with Germany/EU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Germans have no lust for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one would with an occupation army greater/stronger than your own within your borders. 30 years tops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live there. I know how they think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times change. We’ve had to beat them down twice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are infiltrating you, surreptitiously. Haven’t you noticed?
> 
> Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, T-online, jobs with Lufthansa, the German flag flying at Dulles airport. No one’s been able to explain that last one
> to me.
> 
> Then there are the cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lufthansa is the German state airline. Did you not know that?
Click to expand...

Tory stick to kissing the kings ass no one asked you for your opinion or input


----------



## eagle1462010

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
Click to expand...

I didn't know we took that offer.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
Click to expand...

Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL

Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a big liar and anti-democrat who uses nazi as a term to exclude people from society. Similar to call people Jews in the Third Reich.
Click to expand...


Shut up, Nazi.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
Click to expand...


You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
Click to expand...


You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...


----------



## zaangalewa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I heard more than 50% of your natural resources are outside of the USA, "policeman".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a little bigger than the economy of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars are nonsense and you are more than 100 years to late now for this idea. The worst mistake the USA ever made was to take part in world war 1. You doubled your economy by doing so, and you got in this way the irreal idea to do wars is good for your lifes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the worse mistake the U.S was allowing Germany to unified the worse mistake was not totally destroying Germany in world war 1
> There would not have been any NAZIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know anything about history, do you? In WWI, Germany fought their battles mostly in France, not in Germany.  Contrary to what you think, Germany did not lose the war.  To do as you proposed would have taken years, possibly a decade, and millions of lives.  Trench warfare across the eastern part of France and Germany would be catastrophic for both sides.
> 
> We did not "allow" Germany to reunify.  It was not our decision to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass looks like you don't know a fucking thing about history
> My point was if we had buried Germany in world war 1 there would not be a world war 2 nor would their be nazis.
Click to expand...


Maybe except some mass-murdering US-American nazi-onalists.



> There is no way it would have been allowed if we the victors had not agreed
> But you nazi bitch defend the german nazis


----------



## zaangalewa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I think his reasoning was petty and retaliatory, I agree with the US withdrawing troops from Europe.
> 
> We need to stop being policemen to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I heard more than 50% of your natural resources are outside of the USA, "policeman".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially to those who are more than capable of defending themselves.  The EU is as big in population and economically as the US.  They are also much bigger than the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a little bigger than the economy of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them fight their own wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars are nonsense and you are more than 100 years to late now for this idea. The worst mistake the USA ever made was to take part in world war 1. You doubled your economy by doing so, and you got in this way the irreal idea to do wars is good for your lifes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the worse mistake the U.S was allowing Germany to unified the worse mistake was not totally destroying Germany in world war 1
> There would not have been any NAZIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know anything about history, do you? In WWI, Germany fought their battles mostly in France, not in Germany.
Click to expand...


"Fight" is perhaps a wrong word for this mass-slaughter of human beings with high tech methods. Lates since the 30 yaersv war from 1618-1648 it was totally clear that war is an antiquated concept.



> Contrary to what you think, Germany did not lose the war. [7 To do as you proposed would have taken years, possibly a decade, and millions of lives.  Trench warfare across the eastern part of France and Germany would be catastrophic for both sides.
> 
> We did not "allow" Germany to reunify.  It was not our decision to make.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a big liar and anti-democrat who uses nazi as a term to exclude people from society. Similar to call people Jews in the Third Reich.
Click to expand...

Shut up, Nazi. There is nothing to say from me to you any longer. You know very well which German laws your you brioek with your inhuman Nazi-propaganda. I informed you about.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
Click to expand...

Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.


----------



## LuckyDuck

As we've transferred about 1,400 military personnel into Hungary, I think that as Viktor Orban one of the few intelligent leaders in Eastern Europe, the president should shift not only those 9,500 personnel into Hungary as well, but all 34,500.
Other possible things to do with the troops could be to just shift all 34,500 from Germany to our southern border, or into a few of those shithole cities in the US, to reign in the idiots on parade in the streets.


----------



## zaangalewa

Information for everyone:

In the NATO-Russian files from the year 1997 it was made clear that the NATO - specially the USA - has not any right to bring a substantial military power to areas of the former Warsaw pact. So every army of the NATO, who breaks this agreement, starts to fight on the own risk with Russia. Germany will not be able to defend any US-American soldier without breaking international laws , who enters territory of the former Warsaw pact and/or the Soviet Union.

And it's one thing to be stupid - it's another thing to be totally stupid, as Donald Trump seems to be.


----------



## zaangalewa

LuckyDuck said:


> As we've transferred about 1,400 military personnel into Hungary,



Training units as far as I heard.



> I think that as Viktor Orban one of the few intelligent leaders in Eastern Europe,



Orban is a criminal autocrat, who destroys the democracy in Hungaria.



> the president should shift not only those 9,500 personnel into Hungary as well, but all 34,500.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
Click to expand...


Shut up, Nazi.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
Click to expand...

You are repeating yourself.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
Click to expand...

Shut up, Nazi.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
Click to expand...

Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
Click to expand...

Shut up, Nazi.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
Click to expand...

And so predictable...

I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so predictable...
> 
> I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.
Click to expand...


Shut up, Nazi.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so predictable...
> 
> I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
Click to expand...

My current fly has a larger vocabulary. It likes to walk around on the upper monitor edge.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so predictable...
> 
> I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My current fly has a larger vocabulary. It likes to walk around on the upper monitor edge.
Click to expand...

I do not have to say anything to you, Nazi. It's absolutelly senseless to do so.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so predictable...
> 
> I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My current fly has a larger vocabulary. It likes to walk around on the upper monitor edge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to say anything to you, Nazi. It's absolutelly senseless to do so.
Click to expand...

Why should I care?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so predictable...
> 
> I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My current fly has a larger vocabulary. It likes to walk around on the upper monitor edge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to say anything to you, Nazi. It's absolutelly senseless to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care?
Click to expand...

Shut up, Nazi.


----------



## L.K.Eder

jungs, ihr braucht eine pause, hahahaha.


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> jungs, ihr braucht eine pause, hahahaha.



He needs a policeman, who brings him into a jail, that's all. By the way: Hitler personally never murdered anyone - nevertheless he was the worst evil massmurderer the world ever had seen. So what do you expect from the very concrete Nazi Bleipriester? This man is extremely dangerous and without any scruple.


----------



## L.K.Eder

zaangalewa said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> jungs, ihr braucht eine pause, hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs a policeman, who brings him into a jail, that's all. By the way: Hitler personally never murdered anyone - nevertheless he was the worst evil massmurderer the world ever had seen. So what do you expect from the very concrete Nazi Bleipriester? This man is extremely dangerous and without any scruple.
Click to expand...

i do not pay much attention to bleipriester. he seems to be a conspiracy prone fruit loop with a huge baggage of personal problems. don't let him get under your skin.


----------



## Bleipriester

L.K.Eder said:


> jungs, ihr braucht eine pause, hahahaha.


It is just usual zaangy. When he has time between America hatred hissy-fits, he continues to silence "Nazis". He his probably his primary problem and a stay in the mental house is appropriate.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so predictable...
> 
> I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My current fly has a larger vocabulary. It likes to walk around on the upper monitor edge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to say anything to you, Nazi. It's absolutelly senseless to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
Click to expand...

Eaten all your pills again?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> German arrogance would have made the war so as long as they live they will always be arrogant no matter how defeated they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bombs on German civilists - a war crime by the way - made the second world war longer as it had to be. What is "arrogance" to say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who bombed Londan and all English cities.........hmmmm.......
> 
> That would be the Germans before the U.S. was even in the War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war-crimes of the Nazis are not able to be any excuse for the war-crimes of the allies. Since decades - or even centuries - US-Americans use mistakes from some people of other nations for totally stupid overreactions. Nearly all big German cities - in areas where civilists lived - were burned out after world war 2. You destroyed an unbelievable amount of old lovely historical German cities. You murdered innocent women and children in masses. You displaced Germans from areas, where their ancestors had lived since decades of thousands of years. You  gave a big part of Europe in the hands of the Soviet tyrant Stalin and so on and so on ... This all never was and still is not a problem for most Germans - that's the price of a war - but the totally stupid nonsense the USA cries out continously since Donald Trump is president of the USA offends the average intelligence of every citizen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Germany there would not be any Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read what I wrote here about this theme. You decided to ignore this. Short: From my point of view the USA is full of structural Nazis from the left and right political spectrum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, you want to remain in an Alliance with US?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for dropping all that shit about not hating US.  You weren't fooling anyone, but it is better that you are now being honest, so that we can see how silly your position is.
> 
> You say shit about us, because you don't like us. But you need us, because you do not want to pay for your own security.
> 
> And that makes you dislike us more, because on some level, it bothers you to be dependent on people you look down on.
> 
> So, that pisses you off, and you say more shit about us. And we point out that the shit you say is shit.
> 
> And that pisses you off more. ANd you would really like to tell us to fuck off.
> 
> But you can't, because then you would have to pay for your own defense, and that might mean cutting into your welfare state.
> 
> So you need us, so  you just dislike us more. And say more stupid shit. And we point out how stupid the shit you say is,
> 
> ect ect ect.
> 
> TIME FOR US TO LEAVE. BEST OF LUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. You "Germans" are on life support and need to be told what to do. Just just would use independence to erect boy brothels and dark rooms and call it socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi, anti-German one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a document with pre-defined nazi accusations to copy and paste them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed in many ways your absolutelly criminal attitudes here in this forum. I guess we have to make or to activate some laws, which forbid forever criminal Nazis like you to enter German territory. You are in the same category as a propagandist terrorist from Al Quaida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had them as neighbours once. Quite nice chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke with Bleipriester - not with you. He is in danger to go in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go for 75 days. The regime can choose. Drop its draconian judgment for something they didn´t even ask me about or pay 7500 for my incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are without any doubt a murderous Nazi and my regret is only with you future victims, before you will go to jail or into a violent death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violent death sounds cool. Sacrifice yourself for the cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you such an intolerably moronic asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so predictable...
> 
> I guess when one does a nazi search on USMB, you will deliver the most hits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My current fly has a larger vocabulary. It likes to walk around on the upper monitor edge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have to say anything to you, Nazi. It's absolutelly senseless to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eaten all your pills again?
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> jungs, ihr braucht eine pause, hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just usual zaangy. When he has time between America hatred hissy-fits, he continues to silence "Nazis". He his probably his primary problem and a stay in the mental house is appropriate.
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> jungs, ihr braucht eine pause, hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs a policeman, who brings him into a jail, that's all. By the way: Hitler personally never murdered anyone - nevertheless he was the worst evil massmurderer the world ever had seen. So what do you expect from the very concrete Nazi Bleipriester? This man is extremely dangerous and without any scruple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do not pay much attention to bleipriester. he seems to be a conspiracy prone fruit loop with a huge baggage of personal problems. don't let him get under your skin.
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## HenryBHough

Germany and France still dream of world domination by morphing The European Union into The United States of Europe.  All dancing to the tune of an elitel in Brussels.  Having American troops there is simply aiding and abetting them.  Bring our troops home.  ALL our troops.  Now.  Oh, and all American-made armaments being "loaned" as well.  

Or....move them to Britain (but none to EU loving Scotland) where they're going to be needed to fight off Franco-German aggression.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
Click to expand...

My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then.

Only brain dead ......brain washed Nazi's back then.........who thought it was their duty to gas people............ummmm.......that would be your nation then...........who thought they could kick the world's ass back then..........how did it work out for you.........poor thing....

And after that you had to be guarded so the rest of you wouldn't be ruled by the USSR.


----------



## zaangalewa

HenryBHough said:


> Germany and France still dream of world domination by morphing The European Union into The United States of Europe.  All dancing to the tune of an elitel in Brussels.  Having American troops there is simply aiding and abetting them.  Bring our troops home.  ALL our troops.  Now.  Oh, and all American-made armaments being "loaned" as well.
> 
> Or....move them to Britain (but none to EU loving Scotland) where they're going to be needed to fight off Franco-German aggression.



Nothing is stupid enough not to be thought and to be said. Nevertheless I agree that all soldiers of all countries all over the world should go home into their own countries and never leave them.

By the way: Ronald Reagan was very late, when he said so. This had happened without his influence. And it was somehow funny.

_... „Nach meiner Kenntnis … ist das sofort, unverzüglich“ ..._


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
Click to expand...


Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
Click to expand...

Are you accusing people of drug consumption again? And we know you are the biggest hater of Germans and would have killed them all including children and the newborns.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you accusing people of drug consumption again? And we know you are the biggest hater of Germans and would have killed them all including children and the newborns.
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
Click to expand...

Funny......Nazi's used drugs ..........crack heads in WWII..........to keep them going for days in the Blitz..............LOL   aka Germans


----------



## Taz

MarathonMike said:


> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.


That didn't turn out too well the last two times...


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny......Nazi's used drugs ..........crack heads in WWII..........to keep them going for days in the Blitz..............LOL   aka Germans
Click to expand...


No comment


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny......Nazi's used drugs ..........crack heads in WWII..........to keep them going for days in the Blitz..............LOL   aka Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No comment
Click to expand...

Of course not.....because if you looked at history..........they used Meth on their troops..........GERMANY.


----------



## Taz

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you accusing people of drug consumption again? And we know you are the biggest hater of Germans and would have killed them all including children and the newborns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no comment
Click to expand...

Germany are a bunch of snivelling weenies. They couldn't even beat the French! THE FRENCH!!!!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Taz

miketx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettable? To hell with them europeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...

Soon all Europeans will be riding camels.


----------



## Bleipriester

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny......Nazi's used drugs ..........crack heads in WWII..........to keep them going for days in the Blitz..............LOL   aka Germans
Click to expand...

You should not fall for the propaganda.

"amphetamine became the drug of choice for American bomber pilots, being used on a voluntary basis by roughly half of U.S. Air Force pilots."





__





						History and culture of substituted amphetamines - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The stuff was sold in Germany and England without prescription back then.


----------



## zaangalewa

Taz said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you accusing people of drug consumption again? And we know you are the biggest hater of Germans and would have killed them all including children and the newborns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany are a bunch of snivelling weenies. They couldn't even beat the French! THE FRENCH!!!!
Click to expand...


No comment.


----------



## Bleipriester

Taz said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you accusing people of drug consumption again? And we know you are the biggest hater of Germans and would have killed them all including children and the newborns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany are a bunch of snivelling weenies. They couldn't even beat the French! THE FRENCH!!!!
Click to expand...

It took Germany 46 days.









						Battle of France - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Really interesting to see how many Nazis and structural Nazis are coming now out of their rat holes. And also interesting to see what kind of people with what kind of "logic" are Donald Trump's target group, which he needs to win elections.
> 
> Can it be Donald Trump indeed never was president of the USA and the last elections were a fake at all? Or when exactly did the USA lose world war 2?


You are one weird individual.................stay off the drugs bro.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really interesting to see how many Nazis and structural Nazis are coming now out of their rat holes. And also interesting to see what kind of people with what kind of "logic" are Donald Trump's target group, which he needs to win elections.
> 
> Can it be Donald Trump indeed never was president of the USA and the last elections were a fake at all? Or when exactly did the USA lose world war 2?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one weird individual.................stay off the drugs bro.
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really interesting to see how many Nazis and structural Nazis are coming now out of their rat holes. And also interesting to see what kind of people with what kind of "logic" are Donald Trump's target group, which he needs to win elections.
> 
> Can it be Donald Trump indeed never was president of the USA and the last elections were a fake at all? Or when exactly did the USA lose world war 2?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one weird individual.................stay off the drugs bro.
Click to expand...


The other solution is you lost world war 2. Or do you have any other explanation for the absurde behavior of so many US-Americans here?

It was by the way indeed true that German soldiers used - or had to use -  "Chrystal Meth" (=Panzerschokolade, Methamphetamin) during world war 2. But this caused not drug problems in Germany after world war 2. No one used it any longer afterwards. It was the USA, which created a worldwide drug scene with Chrystal Meth.


----------



## xyz

zaangalewa said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
Click to expand...

One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.








						Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
					

Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.




					www.worldatlas.com
				




The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.

And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.


----------



## zaangalewa

xyz said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.
Click to expand...


The Russians will not invade Europe. This would be their end.



> And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.



And this would be the end of the USA.


----------



## xyz

zaangalewa said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians will not invade Europe. This would be their end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this would be the end of the USA.
Click to expand...

The Russians could certainly invade a part of Europe.

As far as the second part, the US becoming a dictatorship  would already be the end of the US in a a way, starting a very unpopular war like that could obviously lead to a civil war and so on. However militarily the US and Russia would be very powerful and could just completely destroy vast areas. Only the UK and France have nuclear weapons. It is a doomsday scenario, and you have to pose other questions as well, such as if you could respond with nuclear weapons if someone uses a MOAB or FOAB on a city.


----------



## zaangalewa

xyz said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians will not invade Europe. This would be their end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this would be the end of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russians could certainly invade a part of Europe.
Click to expand...


No.



> As far as the second part, the US becoming a dictatorship  would already be the end of the US in a a way, starting a very unpopular war like that could obviously lead to a civil war and so on. However militarily the US and Russia would be very powerful and could just completely destroy vast areas. Only the UK and France have nuclear weapons. It is a doomsday scenario, and you have to pose other questions as well, such as if you could respond with nuclear weapons if someone uses a MOAB or FOAB on a city.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians will not invade Europe. This would be their end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this would be the end of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russians could certainly invade a part of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Yes. And highly likely the Germans will join them.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians will not invade Europe. This would be their end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this would be the end of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russians could certainly invade a part of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. ...
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## justinacolmena

Disir said:


> Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call


Damn Germans must have fallen asleep on the church pew during the sermon on Sunday. If a Christian nation like Germany can't come up with enough of its own Christian troops to fulfill its own Christian obligations under the EU Christian NATO thing, maybe they'll set up a tent and preach a revival meeting or something like that.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

This is great news! 


Trump is the first president in recent history not expanding or getting us into wars of choice. lefties should give him some credit here.


----------



## zaangalewa

justinacolmena said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Germans must have fallen asleep on the church pew during the sermon on Sunday. If a Christian nation like Germany can't come up with enough of its own Christian troops to fulfill its own Christian obligations under the EU Christian NATO thing, maybe they'll set up a tent and preach a revival meeting or something like that.
Click to expand...


Weird.


----------



## zaangalewa

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> This is great news!
> 
> 
> Trump is the first president in recent history not expanding or getting us into wars of choice. lefties should give him some credit here.



Trump makes not only everyone in the world to an enemy of the USA; this man knows in general only enemies. Trump is exclusively the president of loyal Trumpists, because there is only one important thing in the whole universe: Donald Trump. ... Then came  a little virus with the name "SARS-CoV-2" and made with Trump, what Trump makes with everyone else in the world: it ignored Trump.

Dead US Americans in Vietnam in 1968: 16,589
Dead US Americans in the USA because of Corona in 2020: 142,066 and the year is not over yet.


----------



## 2aguy

Pete7469 said:


> Should have done it after the USSR fell. In what reality is there going to be an invasion of Germany by the fuckin ruskies? The euroweenies can defend themselves at this point.




But...don't you get it?   If Germany, and all the other European countries have to actually build up and maintain their own military forces.....army, navy, air forces...so they don't have to learn how to speak Russian....then how are they going to afford all of their welfare handouts and bad, free national healthcare systems?   Just about every one of their national healthcare systems is in the red now.......if they have to pay for their national defense, they are going to go broke a lot faster......

Don't you get it?


----------



## 2aguy

Blackrook said:


> The Germans have been playing us for fools since the end of World War II. They are saving billions a year having us defend them from the non-existent Russian threat.




When we pull out, if Trump wins in November.....the Russian threat will become a lot more real.......and it will be a European problem......

We should also tell the Japanese to change their Constitution so they can rearm as well.....and get them nukes......nukes keep china from invading Japan.


----------



## gipper

2aguy said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans have been playing us for fools since the end of World War II. They are saving billions a year having us defend them from the non-existent Russian threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we pull out, if Trump wins in November.....the Russian threat will become a lot more real.......and it will be a European problem......
> 
> We should also tell the Japanese to change their Constitution so they can rearm as well.....and get them nukes......nukes keep china from invading Japan.
Click to expand...

Russia is no threat to anyone. The Red Army of decades ago is long gone. Now they are nothing but a tiny military with a few planes and tanks. They don’t want war with NATO.  They know they would get smoked. But, the Empire does need imagined enemies to keep the gravy train going that is the MIC. Amazingly, millions of Americans get duped.


----------



## BigDave

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.


It's time Germany and the rest of Europe paid for her own defense and defended themselves. The responsibility of the US to defend Europe ended when the Cold War ended and the US should withdraw from NATO.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> ...
> But...don't you get it?   If Germany, and all the other European countries have to actually build up and maintain their own military forces.....army, navy, air forces...so they don't have to learn how to speak Russian....then how are they going to afford all of their welfare handouts and bad, free national healthcare systems?   Just about every one of their national healthcare systems is in the red now.......if they have to pay for their national defense, they are going to go broke a lot faster......
> 
> Don't you get it?



Let me start from the end: Most Germans agree with Donald Trump that it is a good idea to to reduce the US-forces in Germany. 32% do not agree (4% of them think more US-soldiers should be in Germany) - 47% agree (25% of them think all US-soldiers should leave Germany). 21% have no special opinion in this context. 66% of all Germans think the USA should pull out all nuclear weapons.

But the reasons for this disastrous bad image of the USA in Germany have absolutelly nothing to do with the stupid nonsense which Trump - but also many other Republicans and Democrats - say about Germany. One example in this context: In the year 2000 for example our military household was about 20 billion dollar - in 2020 our military household is now about 50 billion dollar. This means our military household grew in the last 20 years around 250%. And as a result of the current pandemic no reasonable human being thinks really seriosly about to increase in the next years a military household. What is such a step able to help against Corona and for a strong and more stable world economy?


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave said:


> ... It's time Germany and the rest of Europe paid for her own defense and defended themselves. The responsibility of the US to defend Europe ended when the Cold War ended and the US should withdraw from NATO.



And whatelse do you like to do without this shield?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
⁜→  BigDave, zaangalewa, et al,

*BLUF*:  I was once assigned to an element of the Allied Command Europe (ACE) _(many Moons ago)_ and stationed at The Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe (SHAPE).   And if you've ever been there, you will walk away with an understanding of the two perspectives of the Mission:

◈  The first being the maintenance of peace, security, and territorial integrity of the Members of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO).​​◈  The second being the preparation for, planning, and implementation of military operations in order to meet Alliance political objectives.​
They are not quite the same thing.




BigDave said:


> ... It's time Germany and the rest of Europe paid for her own defense and defended themselves. The responsibility of the US to defend Europe ended when the Cold War ended and the US should withdraw from NATO.





zaangalewa said:


> And whatelse do you like to do without this shield?


*(OBSERVATION)*

It never stops amazing me how confused people are with this notion of the "Cold War" _(proxy warfare)_ between the Superpowers of the day; and that being directly driving the mission of SHAPE.  

Taking the former Soviet Union out of the equation does not alter the mission of NATO/SHAPE.  In some cases, it only makes it more difficult to understand the consequences of those few events we can forecast.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## BigDave

zaangalewa said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's time Germany and the rest of Europe paid for her own defense and defended themselves. The responsibility of the US to defend Europe ended when the Cold War ended and the US should withdraw from NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whatelse do you like to do without this shield?
Click to expand...

Let Europe spend the same amount on the military that the US does and let them defend themselves


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's time Germany and the rest of Europe paid for her own defense and defended themselves. The responsibility of the US to defend Europe ended when the Cold War ended and the US should withdraw from NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whatelse do you like to do without this shield?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let Europe spend the same amount on the military that the US does and let them defend themselves
Click to expand...


And how do you like to "let Europe do" anything what you "think"? By making a typical ignorant, intrigant, arrogant and aggressive US-asshole to the president of the USA? And what do you think is the USA for other democracies? A role model or a cautionary example? By the way: I'm sure we are able to make you a good price for a scrap press for weapons and other superflous ballast.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
⁜→ zaangalewa, et al,

*BLUF:*  Yes, I am quite sure that many Europeans, including the German Citizens, will be glad _(if not overwhelmingly delighted)_ to see America retreat from Central Europe and the Mediterranean. 

When we examine the outlays made by the Europeans, you have to remember that the Armed Forces of Germany alone is over 60,000 strong.  They already pay their way. 



zaangalewa said:


> And how do you like to "let Europe do" anything what you "think"? By making a typical ignorant, intrigant, arrogant and aggressive US-asshole to the president of the USA? And what do you think is the USA for other democracies? A role model or a cautionary example? By the way: I'm sure we are able to make you a good price for a scrap press for weapons and other superflous ballast.


*(COMMENT)*

This is not the first time America, for economic reasons _(as well as, the fact that our deployments were not appreciated or welcomed)_ considered a major withdrawal from Central Europe and the Mediterranean.  When I was a young soldier in the Army, my only previous tour having been Vietnam _(early to mid-1970's time frame)_ I was a witness to the events that followed the devaluation of the dollar _(the ending of the gold standard in 1971)_.  I watched as the US Dollar went from being the strongest currency in all the world to one of the weakest currencies.  When the exchange rate dropped below 2 Marks to the Dollar, I can remember having to send my wife home because we could no longer afford to live in off-post housing and there was no more on-post housing to be had.  The general feeling of the NCOs at the time, was it was time to go home → and let the Fulda Gap meet its fate on Germany's terms.  

Although I did have to chuckle when, I think it was 1977 or 1978, the Army had a Noncombatant Evacuation Operations (NEO) and the training convoy's from places like Munich, Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg, and Frankfurt were stopped by the Germany Police on the Autobahn.  The Germans saw all these American civilians being taken to places like the Ports of Caen, Calais, and Rotterdam_ (the plan was just to get a training number on the road and then turn around and return to base)_.  The Germans were asking questions → if the Americans knew something they didn't know and were evacuating before US and Soviet Ground Forces clashed. The Americans had pickup their go bags and went, not thinking twice about how the local national civilians in the region of the Central Army Group would react.  I saw the Germans laughing at us in the wake of the US demise.  I certainly didn't think twice about it.  But I never again asked for a tour in Europe again, although that didn't work out for me either. 

Now that time has come again.  America and Europe face the question as to what further value is the US European Command (EUCOM).  The reduction to 24,000 service members _(Army, Navy, Air Force)_ is a token force.  

In the 1970's, there was no question that America contributed the lions share to the defense of Europe.  But that has not been true since the turn of the Century.  We are rapidly becoming a minor power in the world, if we are not there already.  The combined-component (Regular, NG, Reserves) strength is slightly more than a million soldiers worldwide.  




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## zaangalewa

RoccoR said:


> ...
> 
> This is not the first time America, for economic reasons _(as well as, the fact that our deployments were not appreciated or welcomed)_ considered a major withdrawal from Central Europe and the Mediterranean.  When I was a young soldier in the Army, my only previous tour having been Vietnam _(early to mid-1970's time frame)_ I was a witness to the events that followed the devaluation of the dollar _(the ending of the gold standard in 1971)_.  I watched as the US Dollar went from being the strongest currency in all the world to one of the weakest currencies.  When the exchange rate dropped below 2 Marks to the Dollar, I can remember having to send my wife home because we could no longer afford to live in off-post housing and there was no more on-post housing to be had.  The general feeling of the NCOs at the time, was it was time to go home → and let the Fulda Gap meet its fate on Germany's terms.
> 
> Although I did have to chuckle when, I think it was 1977 or 1978, the Army had a Noncombatant Evacuation Operations (NEO) and the training convoy's from places like Munich, Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg, and Frankfurt were stopped by the Germany Police on the Autobahn.  The Germans saw all these American civilians being taken to places like the Ports of Caen, Calais, and Rotterdam_ (the plan was just to get a training number on the road and then turn around and return to base)_.  The Germans were asking questions → if the Americans knew something they didn't know and were evacuating before US and Soviet Ground Forces clashed. The Americans had pickup their go bags and went, not thinking twice about how the local national civilians in the region of the Central Army Group would react.  I saw the Germans laughing at us in the wake of the US demise.  I certainly didn't think twice about it.  But I never again asked for a tour in Europe again, although that didn't work out for me either.
> 
> Now that time has come again.  America and Europe face the question as to what further value is the US European Command (EUCOM).  The reduction to 24,000 service members _(Army, Navy, Air Force)_ is a token force.
> 
> In the 1970's, there was no question that America contributed the lions share to the defense of Europe.
> 
> But that has not been true since the turn of the Century.  We are rapidly becoming a minor power in th world, if we are not there already.  The combined-component (Regular, NG, Reserves) strength is slightly more than a million soldiers worldwide. ...



In case the Soviets had been able to conquer West-Germany in the 1970ies the Brits, France and the USA had made Germany to a nuclear hell. Everyone knew this. So what for heavens sake do you speak about, idiot? About the waste of money of the USA in the 1970ies?

Today the USA has an exorbitant high military household, which looks like the household of a military dictatorship - and not like the household of a democracy. And whatever Germany is doing or not doing - or what anyone else is doing or not doing in the world - your military household will not sink.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
⁜→ zaangalewa, et al,

*BLUF:* Opposing View - We will have to disagree.



zaangalewa said:


> In case the Soviets had been able to conquer West-Germany in the 1970ies the Brits, France and the USA had made Germany to a nuclear hell. Everyone knew this. So what for heavens sake do you speak about, idiot? About the waste of money of the USA in the 1970ies?


*(COMMENT)*

In the 1970s, I spoke of the "economic" impacts on force utilization at the time.  And at that time, the Central Army Group had the 5th and 7th (Light) Corps (one Division each in reserve in CONUS.  

It is very doubtful that the US and Brits would grant nuclear release authority.  The objective of the Allied Command was to "protect" Central Europe, not make a nuclear wasteland of it.  That would have been counterproductive to the political objectives in the alliance.



zaangalewa said:


> Today the USA has an exorbitant high military household, which looks like the household of a military dictatorship - and not like the household of a democracy. And whatever Germany is doing or not doing - your
> military household will not sink.


*(COMMENT)*

Who in the hell have you been talking to?  The US is simply not even remotely close to a "Military Dictatorship."  Washington has been known to relieve Flag and General Offices and block Pentagon Appoints for commentary opposing political and diplomatic decisions of the Washington Leadership.



			
				THE TOPLINE • Anthony Tata wasn't able to get a confirmation hearing said:
			
		

> *Democrats blast appointment:* Democrats on Sunday and Monday blasted Tata's appointment as circumventing the Senate's constitutional role to confirm nominees.
> 
> "If President Trump's goal is to hollow out, politicize, and undermine the Pentagon the way he has the State Department and Intelligence Community, then mission accomplished," Sen. Jack Reed (R.I.), the top Democrat on the Senate Armed Services Committee, said in a statement. "This is an offensive, destabilizing move and General Tata should not be appointed to a Senate-confirmed position."​
> *SOURCE:*  See article on: thehill.com • Rebecca Kheel • 1 day ago



There is no such thing as a "military household" as you are implying here.  Just look at what they did to LTG Mike Flynn.  And while I have no trust or confidence in LTG Flynn _(former National Security Advisor to the President and a former Assistant Director of National Intelligence)_ I don't think his pain is over yet.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## zaangalewa

RoccoR said:


> ...
> 
> Who in the hell have you been talking to?  The US is simply not even remotely close to a "Military Dictatorship."



Aha. So why do you waste so much money for weapons? And why speaks everyone in the USA - republicans as well as democrats - such a totally mad idiotic bullshit about Germany? What has Germany to do with the nonsense the USA is saying and doing?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
⁜→ zaangalewa, et al,

*BLUF:  *There is so much more to political, diplomatic, military, economic, and industrial relationships between states than just this one issue.



RoccoR said:


> ...
> Who in the hell have you been talking to?  The US is simply not even remotely close to a "Military Dictatorship."





zaangalewa said:


> Aha. So why do you waste so much money for weapons? And why speaks everyone in the USA - republicans as well as democrats - such a totally mad idiotic bullshit about Germany? What has Germany to do with the nonsense the USA is saying and doing?


*(OBSERVATION)*

In terms of the overall influence of the Federal Republic over the United States, - the FRG demonstrably higher in the Human Development Index (HDI) and its components.  The FRG is tied with Hong Kong on the HDI in 4th place; whereas the US ranks 15th.

In terms of industrial influence, the US ranked 2nd in 2016 with an industrial output of $3.6 trillion; only surpassed by China which produced $4.6 trillion of industrial output.  The FRG ranked 4th globally with an output totaled $1.1 trillion; nearly the same as Japan which ranked only marginally better with a total industrial output was $1.4 trillion for the same year.  So (∑) China, the US, Japan, the FRG, are the world leaders with the Highest Industrial Outputs.

Globally the IT developer ranking of countries by tech skills - as measured by tests; places the FRG 10th and the US 26th.

*(COMMENT)*

While it is unlikely that the FRG will not be in a position to help America in the foreseeable future, the US has the capacity to damage the progress of the top nations in some of its absurd policies.  The FRG wants to keep America close, for the time being, until it can out influence America in these critical areas.

How America comes to be in this losing position, is simply poor leadership at the top of the pyramid in government, business, and banking.  But that is another story altogether.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## zaangalewa

RoccoR said:


> ...
> 
> In terms of the overall influence of the Federal Republic over the United States, - the FRG demonstrably higher in the Human Development Index (HDI) and its components.  The FRG is tied with Hong Kong on the HDI in 4th place; whereas the US ranks 15th.
> 
> In terms of industrial influence, the US ranked 2nd in 2016 with an industrial output of $3.6 trillion; only surpassed by China which produced $4.6 trillion of industrial output.  The FRG ranked 4th globally with an output totaled $1.1 trillion; nearly the same as Japan which ranked only marginally better with a total industrial output was $1.4 trillion for the same year.  So (∑) China, the US, Japan, the FRG, are the world leaders with the Highest Industrial Outputs.



And is this now good or bad?





> Globally the IT developer ranking of countries by tech skills - as measured by tests; places the FRG 10th and the US 26th.
> 
> While it is unlikely that the FRG will not be in a position to help America in the foreseeable future,



I never will understand why so many people use the word "America" instead of USA. And sure we help the USA. We sell goods there. Machines for example, which their owners will use for productions, so they will make some money. We have factories on our own there. We invest money there. And 40% of all US-Americans have a German ancestor. And all US-Americans use ideas from the German world. Rockets for example. Cars for example. Computers for example. ...




> the US has the capacity to damage the progress of the top nations in some of its absurd policies.  The FRG wants to keep America close, for the time being, until it can out influence America in these critical areas.
> 
> How America comes to be in this losing position, is simply poor leadership at the top of the pyramid in government, business, and banking.  But that is another story altogether.



Hmmm. .... I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories. The USA has some self-made problems, which need solutions. Germany has problems too - but most problems here are not self-made problems. One of the political problems of Germany is now the USA, what's a novum.

Another problem is the situation of the world economy. We need a strong world economy. And the Corona-2 virus is  problem too, but I am confident we will be able to held this virus under control, until we will have qualified vaccines against this virus and qualified medicaments. ...
By the way. This has also to do with the 2% NATO budget (What's in general a stupid idea too). We were on a good way to fulfill what we agreed with the USA under president Obama in context NATO: a 2% budget up to the year 2024. (Indeed we spoke only about a 1.5% budget up to this year as far as I heard)

Why your leading idiot and president attacked and attacks continuosly Germany never anyone will understand who is oriented in reality and facts. But this is anyway obsolete now, because of the current wordwide pandemic costs an unbelievable amount of money of the taxpayers and causes high public debts  to stabalize economy. I don't think we will invest in the nearer future money for the defence of the USA.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
⁜→ zaangalewa, et al,

BLUF:  I have to appreciate your overall view.



RoccoR said:


> ...
> In terms of the overall influence of the Federal Republic over the United States, - the FRG demonstrably higher in the Human Development Index (HDI) and its components.  The FRG is tied with Hong Kong on the HDI in 4th place; whereas the US ranks 15th.





RoccoR said:


> ...Globally the IT developer ranking of countries by tech skills - as measured by tests; places the FRG 10th and the US 26th.
> While it is unlikely that the FRG will not be in a position to help America in the foreseeable future,





zaangalewa said:


> And is this now good or bad?


*(COMMENT)*

These are a couple of very good indicators of development for the FRG.  They show a trend for the FRG with arrows in a positive direction.  No question.



zaangalewa said:


> And sure we help the USA.


*(COMMENT)*

As global trading partners, this again is positive.  But I don't think that the FRG yet influences America to adopt policies and best practices that have worked so well for the FRG.



RoccoR said:


> the US has the capacity to damage the progress of the top nations in some of its absurd policies.  The FRG wants to keep America close, for the time being, until it can out influence America in these critical areas.
> 
> How America comes to be in this losing position, is simply poor leadership at the top of the pyramid in government, business, and banking.  But that is another story altogether.


*(COMMENT)*

The poor leadership (Washington - inside the Beltway) at the top of the pyramid in government, as well as the business and banking (Wall Street) - • greedy principal governing and policymaking bodies of America, is a reality.  Just in the last 20 years, America has had more than 50 financial institutions fail with lost assets equal to or greater than $10 Billion each.   One bank (Washington Mutual of Seattle) lost over $300 Billion.



zaangalewa said:


> Hmmm. .... I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories. The USA has some self-made problems, which need solutions. Germany has problems too - but most problems here are not self-made problems. One of the political problems of Germany is now the USA, what's a novum.


*(COMMENT)*

It is not a "conspiracy theory."   Simply the outcome and consequences of both political and business decisions.  It is the quick buck syndrome of today's leaders with law degrees and MBAs.  It is the American politicians that make decisions in their own best interest.  A Congressional Representative makes in the neighborhood of $200K a year.  But many have a net worth of approaching $100 Million.



zaangalewa said:


> Another problem is the situation of the world economy. We need a strong world economy. And the Corona-2 virus is  problem too, but I am confident we will be able to held this virus under control, until we will have qualified vaccines against this virus and qualified medicaments. ...
> By the way.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't have any answers on the world economy.  But then, neither do most governments.

The solution to the COVID-19 is slow in the making.  America has some of the most advanced and wealthy pharmaceutical companies in the world.  I did not see US leadership commandeering research facilities to work in common cause on the virus solution. 



zaangalewa said:


> This has also to do with the 2% NATO budget (What's in general a stupid idea too).


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure how they derived the 2% figure.  But it certainly does not sound unreasonable for a common defense.



zaangalewa said:


> I don't think we will invest in the nearer future money for the defence of the USA.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't think America would ever expect any nation, let alone any NATO Member, to jump to America's aid without some sort of compensation.   America usually pays it own way. 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## zaangalewa

RoccoR said:


> ...



Whatever the USA finds good or bad or expects or not expects from Germany or anyone else is for me personally meanwhile totally unimportant. Produce a vaccine against the Corona-2 virus for the USA only and be happy with the new US-American way of life to fight against everyone and everything what is not USA.  Leave the NATO. Bring all your soldiers wordwide home in your paradise and be happy in your wonderful perfectly walled country.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have done it after the USSR fell. In what reality is there going to be an invasion of Germany by the fuckin ruskies? The euroweenies can defend themselves at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...don't you get it?   If Germany, and all the other European countries have to actually build up and maintain their own military forces.....army, navy, air forces...so they don't have to learn how to speak Russian....then how are they going to afford all of their welfare handouts and bad, free national healthcare systems?   Just about every one of their national healthcare systems is in the red now.......if they have to pay for their national defense, they are going to go broke a lot faster......
> 
> Don't you get it?
Click to expand...


It was by the way the USA, which had blocked within the NATO a way to combine German, Polish and French forces. You hate the idea of a free European army. And the German health care system - which is much more efficient than the US-American system -  survived two world wars. Unfortunatelly it will not survive a third world war, because no one will survive a third world war.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans have been playing us for fools since the end of World War II. They are saving billions a year having us defend them from the non-existent Russian threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we pull out, if Trump wins in November.....the Russian threat will become a lot more real.......and it will be a European problem......
> 
> We should also tell the Japanese to change their Constitution so they can rearm as well.....and get them nukes......nukes keep china from invading Japan.
Click to expand...


Only to make this clear, irrealist: I never understood anyone, who drove on his own free will into your dirty country, where every sick idiot plays with war weapons not only in the own garden. Did you ever think about to change your own constitution, so a bloody civil war in your own country will not happen?


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Unfortunatelly it will not survive a third world war, because no one will survive a third world war.


Nucleophobia detected.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatelly it will not survive a third world war, because no one will survive a third world war.
> 
> 
> 
> Nucleophobia detected.
Click to expand...


You don't have any idea what and how I think in this scenario. But if you survive, why not? Have a lot of fun. I will for sure not survive. And I don't see any way, how you could survive. And now keep on to confuse the word _"funny"_ with _"I laugh about you contemptously", _asshole.


----------



## Flash

zaangalewa said:


> And the German health care system - which is much more efficient than the US-American system -



LOL!!!


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the German health care system - which is much more efficient than the US-American system -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
Click to expand...


I exists since 1882, costs about 50% of the US-American system and everyone gets medical help - on a very high level of medical equipment and know how.

In the USA for example loses someone his job because of a health problem - for example because of the current Corona pandemic - and with his job someone loses also the health insurance.

The artficial respiration of a covid-19 patient costs about 1 million for example. And everyone here got it for free, who had the need for such a respiration.


----------



## JimZiegelbauer

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.


Tell Merckel to spend her own Money not America its called America first


----------



## L.K.Eder

zaangalewa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the German health care system - which is much more efficient than the US-American system -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exists since 1882, costs about 50% of the US-American system and everyone gets medical help - on a very high level of medical equipment and know how.
> 
> In the USA for example loses someone his job because of a health problem - for example because of the current Corona pandemic - and with his job someone loses also the health insurance.
Click to expand...

that guy thinks this :


is the sign of a good health care system.

LOL


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the German health care system - which is much more efficient than the US-American system -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exists since 1882, costs about 50% of the US-American system and everyone gets medical help - on a very high level of medical equipment and know how.
> 
> In the USA for example loses someone his job because of a health problem - for example because of the current Corona pandemic - and with his job someone loses also the health insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that guy thinks this :
> 
> 
> is the sign of a good health care system.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


It seems to me you have a problem to understand what I speak about when I use the word "Gesundheitssystem" (verbally: "system of health") Translation: "health care system".

I don't have any idea, why so many US-Americans think so totally irrealistic in case of their own health. Not a long time ago I studied for example what a young man said, who was so lucky to survive a more heavy covid-19 attack in the USA without the help of anyone. I was upset. In the end kept the message _"I am proud that I survived without help. This shows I am a strong man."_ But much stronger women and men died all over the world on covid-19 - also in the USA. And nearly no one listens to their never spoken message _"I died alone without help. It was a cruel, terrible death". _


----------



## zaangalewa

JimZiegelbauer said:


> ... Tell Merckel to spend her own Money not America its called America first



The name is "Merkel" (spoken: Merkle; the first "e" is spoken as it is spoken in the English word "there" or in the English name "Merlin" and the second "e" is not spoken at all). Angela Merkel is the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.

And what do you say here? This sentence makes no sense.

Oh by the way: It could be a good idea to send the next time a real ambassador of the USA to Germany and not such a strange pseudo-ambassador as it was Richard Grenell or will be the next ambassador from Donald Trumps grace, Colonel (on pension) Douglas Macgregor, who showed up to now an extremely bad "knowledge" about Germany and seems to be only interested in an absurde confrontation with Germany. A good idea could it be that an ambassador of the USA in Germany has manners and is able to speak fluently German, for example.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we be the world's police force.............let them defend Europe themselves............Let our troops be stationed here and spend money here instead of supporting their economy.........
> 
> Bring them all back..........doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troops are moving to Poland, which meets their NATO requirement and will pay to build our bases and keep our troops there, which is something Germnay would NOT do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is the owner of everything what the US-forces here are using. If we would charge them in a normal way, then it would be damned expensive for the USA to stay in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Welcome to our fathers.......who gave you that right...........Why aren't you Russian.........LOL
> 
> Arrogant Germans who have had their asses handed to them twice........whatever dude............WE DON'T GIVE A DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fathers? ... Did the LGBT-movement forget something? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and Father N law killed JAPS............but they would have been glad to kill Germans back then. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. And did you ever thought about to fight against the drugs you are using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny......Nazi's used drugs ..........crack heads in WWII..........to keep them going for days in the Blitz..............LOL   aka Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not.....because if you looked at history..........they used Meth on their troops..........GERMANY.
Click to expand...


We called it "Panzerschokolade" (verbally: "tank chocolate"; real name: N-methyl-alpha-Methylphenethylamin). I guess it makes the own psychological structure to a kind of tank (to become dulled), what perhaps helps to survive in an extremly cruel war psychologically. Comparable is the use of heroin from the US-forces in the war in Vietnam.

After world war 2 no one used it any longer. The English speaking world made this substance to a worldwide drug problem decades after world war 2.  It is now most popular under the name "Chrystal meth". In Europe specially Poland and Turkey deliver the raw material, Czechia produces in big quantities Chrystal meth and Germany is the main market for this drug.

Do you use chrystal meth? Do you need help? I heard in context Corona grows the drug consume.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians will not invade Europe. This would be their end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this would be the end of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russians could certainly invade a part of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. And highly likely the Germans will join them.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Germany will pay its 1 Trillion $ debt to NATO. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an idiot? The fantasies of Donald Trump have in most cases absolutelly nothing to do with any reality. Germany pays 4 times more money to the organisation NATO than are doing the US-Americans - counted relativelly per inhabitant. And within the NATO everyone pays for the own army and not for the armies of other nations. We agreed with Obama to pay more money for our own army - I do't know what were the reasons for this agreement. I personally  do not see any need to do so. They spoke about 50% more money as far as I heard - and this would be 1.5% of a special parameter of a household (¿are this values comparable within the NATO?)  - up to the year 2023. In the mopmnent we pay 38% more money - but to be honest: I don'f see any sense to do so, Who needs a strong conventional army in times of ABC(+DD)-weapons - if there is no danger for a civil war? And we have problems with Corona now, what costs a lot of money. So the best is to pay less money to the German forces again - and not more money.
> 
> I think: Donald Trump likes to disqualify the job "president of the United States" for the rest of the century - that's all what this destructive idiot is doing since a long time now.
> 
> The US-soldiers in Germany have nothing to to do with the defence of Germany. They defend the USA. And it could be, if you take about 10,000 soldiers from your  forces in Germany and will send them at any other place where your forces are in the world - then you will have to pay more money for your defence - and not less money. Donald Trump has really not any idea what he tries to speak about. This man is a catastrophe for the USA, what you can see best in his reactions on Corona and his absolutelly stupid "excuses" (=others are wrong, attack them). He fails to be president of the USA. He's only his own president. He cares not even for the health of his own supporters - nor about the spreading of the Corona virus. His solution: "Close the eyes - make less tests. That's good for me and my campaign". What an unbelievable idiot. And I fear he will get more than one vote the next time - what I am absolutelly not able to understand. What for heavens sake see US-Americans in this crude destructive idiot? How is someone able to vote for such a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One problem is that EU countries don't spend nearly as much on their own militaries per capita as does the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries Who Spend the Most on the Military Per Capita
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia leads the world in military spending per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious threat to the EU is Russia. It would be hard to resist a Russian invasion without US help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Russians will not invade Europe. This would be their end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are even worse scenarios possible, although less likely, such as the US becoming a full-fledged dictatorship and a joint US-Russian occupation of Europe. The EU would have no chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this would be the end of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russians could certainly invade a part of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. And highly likely the Germans will join them.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Really? Don't you like red flowers? As for me, I prefer white.


----------



## L.K.Eder

zaangalewa said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the German health care system - which is much more efficient than the US-American system -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exists since 1882, costs about 50% of the US-American system and everyone gets medical help - on a very high level of medical equipment and know how.
> 
> In the USA for example loses someone his job because of a health problem - for example because of the current Corona pandemic - and with his job someone loses also the health insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that guy thinks this :
> 
> 
> is the sign of a good health care system.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me you have a problem to understand what I speak about when I use the word "Gesundheitssystem" (verbally: "system of health") Translation: "health care system".
> 
> I don't have any idea, why so many US-Americans think so totally irrealistic in case of their own health. Not a long time ago I studied for example what a young man said, who was so lucky to survive a more heavy covid-19 attack in the USA without the help of anyone. I was upset. In the end kept the message _"I am proud that I survived without help. This shows I am a strong man."_ But much stronger women and men died all over the world on covid-19 - also in the USA. And nearly no one listens to their never spoken message _"I died alone without help. It was a cruel, terrible death". _
Click to expand...

Nein, ich habe absolut kein Problem mit dem Ausdruck. Du scheinst meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden zu haben. Er war ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie schlecht das US-amerikanische Gesundheitssystem ist. Leute wie Flash haben keinerlei Ahnung, weder von ihrem eigenen Gesundheitssystem, noch von unserem in Deutschland.


----------



## zaangalewa

HenryBHough said:


> ... Funny......Nazi's used drugs ..........crack heads in WWII..........to keep them going for days in the Blitz..............LOL   aka Germans



"Blitz" is by the way only a characterisation of the British war propaganda. What the Brits had called "Blitz" was no intention and I fear what they called "Blitz" was indeed one of the worst problems of Hitler. In this context I guess the USA had preferred in the end a longer war against Germany, then Dresden - or another German city - would had been bombed down with a nuke. What an epic victory.

Did I ever say, that some people have the theory, that all human beings have very heavy psychological problems? The Christian religion for example speaks about that everyone is sinner. To be a sinner means to be separated from god.


----------



## L.K.Eder

blitz and blitzkrieg are two different things. the first was the name of the brits for the aerial bombardment of england. the second the rapid forward movements capturing huge areas in land wars. \cpt obvious


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> ...



You speak nonsense - and you know this. You could also speak about monster truck races and not about the nonsense the USA is doing in international politics.


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> blitz and blitzkrieg are two different things.



Let me say it this way: Both expressions are an anglicism in the German language, in the context you use this words.



> the first was the name of the brits for the aerial bombardment of england. the second the rapid forward movements capturing huge areas in land wars. \cpt obvious



You did not understand what I said. Hitler could still today do war against France - this had stabilized his terror regime. Question: What stabilizes the USA with their neverending endless row of wars? You are a nation, which doesn't know what war is - and you are a nation, which doesn't know what peace is. You fight with your enemies against your friends (with Erdogan against the Kurds for example). And you fight against the other 50% percent of un-Americans in your own country. And you are arming yourselve to do as well a next civil war - as you are arming yourselve for the final catharsis. And a possible end of this story? A little planet without life turns around an unimportant sun in a galaxy, which was once called "milky way" - what no one will know in this future, because life is a forgotten thing.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Do you use chrystal meth? Do you need help? I heard in context Corona grows the drug consume.


LOL

Say that the Germans used Meth in WWII and then you accuse the one making the fact public of using it.

You are a tool and nothing more.

We don't need Germany..........some are coming home..........I'm for puling them all out........


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are two different things. the first was the name of the brits for the aerial bombardment of england. the second the rapid forward movements capturing huge areas in land wars. \cpt obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said. Hitler could still today do war against France - this had stabalized his terror regime. Question: What stabalizes the USA with their neverending endless row of wars? You are a nation, which doesn't know what war is - and you are a nation, which doesn't know what peace is. You fight with your enemies against your friends (with Erdogan against the Kurds fro example). And you fight against the other 50% percent of un-Americans in your own country.
Click to expand...

War is never ending since the beginning of man kind.........always will be til we kill everyone on the planet from it.  It is in the nature of man to go to War.


----------



## L.K.Eder

zaangalewa said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it this way: Both expressions are an anglicism in the German language, in the context you use this words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first was the name of the brits for the aerial bombardment of england. the second the rapid forward movements capturing huge areas in land wars. \cpt obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said. Hitler could still today do war against France - this had stabilized his terror regime. Question: What stabilizes the USA with their neverending endless row of wars? You are a nation, which doesn't know what war is - and you are a nation, which doesn't know what peace is. You fight with your enemies against your friends (with Erdogan against the Kurds for example). And you fight against the other 50% percent of un-Americans in your own country. And you are arming yourselve to do as well a next civil war - as you are arming yourselve for the final catharsis. And a possible end of this story? A little planet without life turns around an unimportant sun in a galaxy, which was once called "milky way" - what no one will know in this future, because life is a forgotten thing.
Click to expand...

you are all over the place, and frankly, your English is as well. 

blitz and blitzkrieg are german words. how can they be anglicisms. they are germanisms used in the english language, and as demonstrated above, used wrongly. 

this is quite pointless.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use chrystal meth? Do you need help? I heard in context Corona grows the drug consume.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Say that the Germans used Meth in WWII and then you accuse the one making the fact public of using it.
> 
> You are a tool and nothing more.
> 
> We don't need Germany..........some are coming home..........I'm for puling them all out........
Click to expand...


Do it. Yesterday. Don't forget to take your nukes with you. The only problem: This will change nothing. Inevitably you will die.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use chrystal meth? Do you need help? I heard in context Corona grows the drug consume.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Say that the Germans used Meth in WWII and then you accuse the one making the fact public of using it.
> 
> You are a tool and nothing more.
> 
> We don't need Germany..........some are coming home..........I'm for puling them all out........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it. Yesterday. Don't forget to take your nukes with you. The only problem: This will change nothing. Inevitably you will die.
Click to expand...

Everyone eventually dies............probably from the leftist punks in this country........

Whomever tries to take us down will regret the day they are born..........even if we lose.


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it this way: Both expressions are an anglicism in the German language, in the context you use this words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first was the name of the brits for the aerial bombardment of england. the second the rapid forward movements capturing huge areas in land wars. \cpt obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said. Hitler could still today do war against France - this had stabilized his terror regime. Question: What stabilizes the USA with their neverending endless row of wars? You are a nation, which doesn't know what war is - and you are a nation, which doesn't know what peace is. You fight with your enemies against your friends (with Erdogan against the Kurds for example). And you fight against the other 50% percent of un-Americans in your own country. And you are arming yourselve to do as well a next civil war - as you are arming yourselve for the final catharsis. And a possible end of this story? A little planet without life turns around an unimportant sun in a galaxy, which was once called "milky way" - what no one will know in this future, because life is a forgotten thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are all over the place, and frankly, your English is as well.
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are german words.
Click to expand...


No. They are a product of the British war propaganda. "Blitz" (cruel, fast, bad) vs "Brits" (helpless, slow, good) is the poetry they used.



> how can they be anglicisms. they are germanisms



It never existed any "German" plan with the name "Blitzkrieg". It existed anyway never German plans - the Nazis made this plans.



> used in the english language, and as demonstrated above, used wrongly.
> 
> this is quite pointless.



_Man soll die Dinge nicht so tragisch nehmen, wie sie sind._
*Karl Valentin*


----------



## Flash

The Krauts have been on American welfare ever since the end of WWII.

Welfare queens hate to be taken off the dole, don't they?

LOL!


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> ... War is never ending since the beginning of man kind



What a nonsense.



> .........always will be til we kill everyone on the planet from it.  It is in the nature of man to go to War.



If you don't like to use your own free will and the mental and spiritual capacities of all mankind then biology will also solve the problem: Idiots go to war and die out. With them dies out war. The problems are the weapons, which we know.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use chrystal meth? Do you need help? I heard in context Corona grows the drug consume.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Say that the Germans used Meth in WWII and then you accuse the one making the fact public of using it.
> 
> You are a tool and nothing more.
> 
> We don't need Germany..........some are coming home..........I'm for puling them all out........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do it. Yesterday. Don't forget to take your nukes with you. The only problem: This will change nothing. Inevitably you will die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone eventually dies ...
Click to expand...


Aha - you are an idiot.


----------



## L.K.Eder

zaangalewa said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it this way: Both expressions are an anglicism in the German language, in the context you use this words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first was the name of the brits for the aerial bombardment of england. the second the rapid forward movements capturing huge areas in land wars. \cpt obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said. Hitler could still today do war against France - this had stabilized his terror regime. Question: What stabilizes the USA with their neverending endless row of wars? You are a nation, which doesn't know what war is - and you are a nation, which doesn't know what peace is. You fight with your enemies against your friends (with Erdogan against the Kurds for example). And you fight against the other 50% percent of un-Americans in your own country. And you are arming yourselve to do as well a next civil war - as you are arming yourselve for the final catharsis. And a possible end of this story? A little planet without life turns around an unimportant sun in a galaxy, which was once called "milky way" - what no one will know in this future, because life is a forgotten thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are all over the place, and frankly, your English is as well.
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are german words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. They are a product of the British war propaganda. "Blitz" (cruel, fast, bad) vs "Brits" (helpless, slow, good) is the poetry they used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can they be anglicisms. they are germanisms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It never existed any "German" plan with the name "Blitzkrieg". It existed anyway never German plans - the Nazis made this plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used in the english language, and as demonstrated above, used wrongly.
> 
> this is quite pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Man soll die Dinge nicht so tragisch nehmen, wie sie sind._
> *Karl Valentin*
Click to expand...

there is absolutely no basis for discussion when you deny such obvious facts as the words Blitz and Blitzkrieg being German words.


----------



## zaangalewa

Flash said:


> The Krauts



Oh by the way. Why associate US-Americans their enemies with things, they don't like to eat? "Frogs" for the French and "Krauts" for Germans for example?

You will be by the astonished to hear how Germans (!not Nazis and other criminals!) really speak about their enemies with each other. Always with respect.



> have been on American welfare ever since the end of WWII.



Oh by the way. One problem of the Brits was it, that they got much more "money" from the Marshall plan than Germany. Indeed no one got money from the Marshall plan. The Marshall plan gave European nations different rights to buy goods from the USA at excessive prices. Germany paid as soon as possible back this "money" it had to take from the USA. Practically the German government had to give state subsidies, so companies bought this goods from the USA and not from other sources. The German state paid twice for the "welfare" of the USA.



> Welfare queens hate to be taken off the dole, don't they? LOL!



You are totally mad.


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it this way: Both expressions are an anglicism in the German language, in the context you use this words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first was the name of the brits for the aerial bombardment of england. the second the rapid forward movements capturing huge areas in land wars. \cpt obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said. Hitler could still today do war against France - this had stabilized his terror regime. Question: What stabilizes the USA with their neverending endless row of wars? You are a nation, which doesn't know what war is - and you are a nation, which doesn't know what peace is. You fight with your enemies against your friends (with Erdogan against the Kurds for example). And you fight against the other 50% percent of un-Americans in your own country. And you are arming yourselve to do as well a next civil war - as you are arming yourselve for the final catharsis. And a possible end of this story? A little planet without life turns around an unimportant sun in a galaxy, which was once called "milky way" - what no one will know in this future, because life is a forgotten thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are all over the place, and frankly, your English is as well.
> 
> blitz and blitzkrieg are german words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. They are a product of the British war propaganda. "Blitz" (cruel, fast, bad) vs "Brits" (helpless, slow, good) is the poetry they used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can they be anglicisms. they are germanisms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It never existed any "German" plan with the name "Blitzkrieg". It existed anyway never German plans - the Nazis made this plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used in the english language, and as demonstrated above, used wrongly.
> 
> this is quite pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Man soll die Dinge nicht so tragisch nehmen, wie sie sind._
> *Karl Valentin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is absolutely no basis for discussion when you deny such obvious facts as the words Blitz and Blitzkrieg being German words.
Click to expand...

They are Germans words - but British war propaganda. What they called "Blitz" Hitler eventually had called "bad luck". I fear Hitler did not like to win any war - he just simple liked to do war. Analogy: Never a president of the USA was not re-elected,  when the USA was in war. Oh - a double negative. Your culture has problems with double negatives. Again: When the USA was in war every president got a second period. During times of a crisis and/or war people do not like to change their government.


----------



## zaangalewa

By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication (in August 2020), they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very very stupid people, what they try to do? They are criminals.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?





you want to start assassinating our politicians? 


go right ahead. 


be prepared for the response


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
Click to expand...


I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.



> go right ahead. be prepared for the response



Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?

By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?


----------



## L.K.Eder

zaangalewa said:


> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication (in August 2020), they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very very stupid people, what they try to do? They are criminals.


names are published.

cruz, cotton, johnson.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
Click to expand...



i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more, and would have to pay for your own defense.;


we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do. 


so your threats are not credible.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... War is never ending since the beginning of man kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........always will be til we kill everyone on the planet from it.  It is in the nature of man to go to War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like to use your own free will and the mental and spiritual capacities of all mankind then biology will also solve the problem: Idiots go to war and die out. With them dies out war. The problems are the weapons, which we know.
Click to expand...

And the Meek will inherit the earth........

Someone has to prepare the earth for the Meek...


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication (in August 2020), they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very very stupid people, what they try to do? They are criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> names are published.
> 
> cruz, cotton, johnson.
Click to expand...


Aha. Good to know the names of this criminals.

Ted Cruz - Senator of Texas.
Tom Cotton - Senator of  Arkansas.
Boris Johnson - Senator of Great Britain.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more, and would have to pay for your own defense.;
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
Click to expand...


Okay. You are mad. Got it. You are not able ot defend what you hate. And you hate everyone and everything.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... War is never ending since the beginning of man kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........always will be til we kill everyone on the planet from it.  It is in the nature of man to go to War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like to use your own free will and the mental and spiritual capacities of all mankind then biology will also solve the problem: Idiots go to war and die out. With them dies out war. The problems are the weapons, which we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Meek will inherit the earth........
> 
> Someone has to prepare the earth for the Meek...
Click to expand...


And this means concrete the USA likes to nuke Europe, Russia and China and 50% of the USA? By the way. How many Latinos, Negroes, Red Indians and children from migrants from Europe are members of the US-army? Is this the reason why "you" love wars? The death of your own soldiers gives you a racist feeling of elation? ... Hmmm ... I never understood why the USA made so often a politics, which extremly supports the Arab Wahabism in the world of the Muslims. So what is really going on in your country? What farce of whose evil will in the USA is all this bloody nonsense, which happens currently in the USA?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.


I hope he plans to pull a jfk where he was going to withdraw all troops from Vietnam by 1965 but bastard Lbj of course reversed his policy. Hope trump will try the same thing.


----------



## L.K.Eder

zaangalewa said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication (in August 2020), they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very very stupid people, what they try to do? They are criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> names are published.
> 
> cruz, cotton, johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Good to know then names of this criminals.
> 
> Ted Cruz - Senator of Texas.
> Tom Cotton - Senator of  Arkansas
> Boris Johnson - Senator of Great Britain.
Click to expand...

ron johnson, wisconsin


----------



## zaangalewa

L.K.Eder said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication (in August 2020), they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very very stupid people, what they try to do? They are criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> names are published.
> 
> cruz, cotton, johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Good to know then names of this criminals.
> 
> Ted Cruz - Senator of Texas.
> Tom Cotton - Senator of  Arkansas
> Boris Johnson - Senator of Great Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ron johnson, wisconsin
Click to expand...


Wisconsin - where's Wisconsin? ... Got it. ...  Hmm ... The people there should normally know what's going on in real life. Strange that they had elected an extremly criminal idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa

LA RAM FAN said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he plans to pull a jfk where he was going to withdraw all troops from Vietnam by 1965 but bastard Lbj of course reversed his policy. Hope trump will try the same thing.
Click to expand...


Don't worry. The USA under Donald Trump works hard to be thrown out of every country in the world. He will be successful with the destruction of the reputation of the USA for decades. The problem with Donald Trump is for us Germans by the way G.W. Bush. We never thought a more worse president of the USA is possible. Now we don't know any longer how deep the USA is indeed able to fall.



* Der Berg*

_Würden sämtliche Berge der ganzen Welt,
                                                                   zusammengetragen und übereinandergestellt
                                                                   und wäre zu Füßen dieses Massivs,
                                                                   ein riesiges Meer, ein breites und tiefs.
                                                                   Und stürzte dann, unter Donnern und Blitzen
                                                                   der Berg in dieses Meer - das würd' spritzen!_

*Heinz Erhardt*


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
Click to expand...


To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.



> and would have to pay for your own defense.



It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.



> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.



I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.



> so your threats are not credible.



You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more, and would have to pay for your own defense.;
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. You are mad. Got it. You are not able ot defend what you hate. And you hate everyone and everything.
Click to expand...



you threaten to start a war of assassins, against your long time ally, and yes, i get a little testy.


i do not hate you germans. at least not yet.  enough of you people keep insulting me and being ungrateful and spiteful children, and i might get there someday.


right now, i just want to bring the troops home and not worry about what happens to you.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
Click to expand...




1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.

2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors. 

3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
Click to expand...


I don't have any idea why US-Americans nearly never like to understand what someone else says to them.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
Click to expand...



maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
Click to expand...


Germany has absolutelly nothing to do with the criminal idiocies of the USA. You declared war on Germany. Nice. We will see what will happen and what we will do or not do. Or we will not see what we will do or not do.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... War is never ending since the beginning of man kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........always will be til we kill everyone on the planet from it.  It is in the nature of man to go to War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like to use your own free will and the mental and spiritual capacities of all mankind then biology will also solve the problem: Idiots go to war and die out. With them dies out war. The problems are the weapons, which we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Meek will inherit the earth........
> 
> Someone has to prepare the earth for the Meek...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this means concrete the USA likes to nuke Europe, Russia and China and 50% of the USA? By the way. How many Latinos, Negroes, Red Indians and children from migrants from Europe are members of the US-army? Is this the reason why "you" love wars? The death of your own soldiers gives you a racist feeling of elation? ... Hmmm ... I never understood why the USA made so often a politics, which extremly supports the Arab Wahabism in the world of the Muslims. So what is really going on in your country? What farce of whose evil will in the USA is all this bloody nonsense, which happens currently in the USA?
Click to expand...

We are a nation of mutts.......mixed breeds....so we will take on anyone if they tell us or else...

Your elevator is stuck in the basement..........some are leaving your dang country you bunch of ungrateful bastards.........Our fathers kept you from being Russian slaves after you killed so many of ours...........Up yours.......

I hope we pull them all out.........and if you think the 3rd time is a charm........BRING IT.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has absolutelly nothing to do with the criminal idiocies of the USA. You declared war on Germany. Nice. We will see what will happen and what we will do or not do. Or we will not see what we will do or not do. Your problems are not our problems.
Click to expand...



trump has demanded that germany be carry more of their fair share of the common defense.


that is not declaring war. that is not even breaking the alliance.


such an hysterical overreaction to being asked to be responsible, is the act of a child.


a fairly young child.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... War is never ending since the beginning of man kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........always will be til we kill everyone on the planet from it.  It is in the nature of man to go to War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like to use your own free will and the mental and spiritual capacities of all mankind then biology will also solve the problem: Idiots go to war and die out. With them dies out war. The problems are the weapons, which we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Meek will inherit the earth........
> 
> Someone has to prepare the earth for the Meek...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this means concrete the USA likes to nuke Europe, Russia and China and 50% of the USA? By the way. How many Latinos, Negroes, Red Indians and children from migrants from Europe are members of the US-army? Is this the reason why "you" love wars? The death of your own soldiers gives you a racist feeling of elation? ... Hmmm ... I never understood why the USA made so often a politics, which extremly supports the Arab Wahabism in the world of the Muslims. So what is really going on in your country? What farce of whose evil will in the USA is all this bloody nonsense, which happens currently in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of mutts.......mixed breeds....so we will take on anyone if they tell us or else...
> 
> Your elevator is stuck in the basement..........some are leaving your dang country you bunch of ungrateful bastards.........Our fathers kept you from being Russian slaves after you killed so many of ours...........Up yours.......
> 
> I hope we pull them all out.........and if you think the 3rd time is a charm........BRING IT.
Click to expand...


Idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has absolutelly nothing to do with the criminal idiocies of the USA. You declared war on Germany. Nice. We will see what will happen and what we will do or not do. Or we will not see what we will do or not do. Your problems are not our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump has demanded that germany be carry more of their fair share of the common defense.
Click to expand...


Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only  7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.



> that is not declaring war. that is not even breaking the alliance.



"You" declared war in many ways on Germany.



> such an hysterical overreaction to being asked to be responsible, is the act of a child.
> 
> a fairly young child.



Take your soldiers home - all of them, including all of your nuclear weapons.



*Sein*

_Ich habe einen Ausblick, den man nie wieder vergisst
So wunderschön, dafür reichen Worte nicht
Ich habe Glück, denn ich muss mich nicht beeilen
Nichts dafür tun, um bedeutungsvoll zu sein
Um bedeutungsvoll zu sein

Die Berge ziehn am Horizont, wie Wellen über's Land
Sie nehm'n mich bei sich auf so als wären wir verwandt
Ich sitze hier und atme leise, um all das nicht zu stören
Um unbemerkt für eine Weile zu allem zu gehören
Zu allem zu gehören

Hier bin ich mit mir verbunden
Hier leb' ich in mich hinein
Mir gelingt es für Sekunden
Mich von allem zu befrein
Hier ist meine Angst verschwunden
Hier bin ich mit mir allein
Ich bin im großen Grün versunken
Hier um einfach nur zu sein

Lautlos zieht ein Falke in der Ferne seine Bahn
Nur einmal so wie er zu fliegen, im Fallen unerfahrn
Ich stelle was ich fühle, über alles was ich weiß
Ich bin in mir daheim, hier schließt sich der Kreis
Hier schließt sich der Kreis

Wenn keiner von Milliarden Steinen einem anderen gleicht
Warum hab' ich dann Zweifel an meiner Einzigartigkeit?
Hier draußen finde ich mehr, als ich je geben kann
Ich bin so am Leben, mir macht selbst sterben keine Angst
Oh, mir macht selbst sterben keine Angst

Hier bin ich mit mir verbunden
Hier leb' ich in mich hinein
Mir gelingt es für Sekunden
Mich von allem zu befrein
Hier ist meine Angst verschwunden
Hier bin ich mit mir allein
Ich bin im großen Grün versunken
Hier um einfach nur zu sein

Zu sein, zu sein, zu sein_

*Andreas Bourani*


----------



## Silver Cat

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has absolutelly nothing to do with the criminal idiocies of the USA. You declared war on Germany. Nice. We will see what will happen and what we will do or not do. Or we will not see what we will do or not do. Your problems are not our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump has demanded that germany be carry more of their fair share of the common defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only  7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.
Click to expand...

Did you ever think, why anti-Germanism is so spread in the USA? May be, there are some pretty good reasons for it?




> a fairly young child.


And  every child needs his mother, you know:


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has absolutelly nothing to do with the criminal idiocies of the USA. You declared war on Germany. Nice. We will see what will happen and what we will do or not do. Or we will not see what we will do or not do. Your problems are not our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump has demanded that germany be carry more of their fair share of the common defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only  7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not declaring war. that is not even breaking the alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You" declared war in many ways on Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such an hysterical overreaction to being asked to be responsible, is the act of a child.
> 
> a fairly young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers home - all of them, including all of your nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sein*
> 
> _Ich habe einen Ausblick, den man nie wieder vergisst
> So wunderschön, dafür reichen Worte nicht
> Ich habe Glück, denn ich muss mich nicht beeilen
> Nichts dafür tun, um bedeutungsvoll zu sein
> Um bedeutungsvoll zu sein
> 
> Die Berge ziehn am Horizont, wie Wellen über's Land
> Sie nehm'n mich bei sich auf so als wären wir verwandt
> Ich sitze hier und atme leise, um all das nicht zu stören
> Um unbemerkt für eine Weile zu allem zu gehören
> Zu allem zu gehören
> 
> Hier bin ich mit mir verbunden
> Hier leb' ich in mich hinein
> Mir gelingt es für Sekunden
> Mich von allem zu befrein
> Hier ist meine Angst verschwunden
> Hier bin ich mit mir allein
> Ich bin im großen Grün versunken
> Hier um einfach nur zu sein
> 
> Lautlos zieht ein Falke in der Ferne seine Bahn
> Nur einmal so wie er zu fliegen, im Fallen unerfahrn
> Ich stelle was ich fühle, über alles was ich weiß
> Ich bin in mir daheim, hier schließt sich der Kreis
> Hier schließt sich der Kreis
> 
> Wenn keiner von Milliarden Steinen einem anderen gleicht
> Warum hab' ich dann Zweifel an meiner Einzigartigkeit?
> Hier draußen finde ich mehr, als ich je geben kann
> Ich bin so am Leben, mir macht selbst sterben keine Angst
> Oh, mir macht selbst sterben keine Angst
> 
> Hier bin ich mit mir verbunden
> Hier leb' ich in mich hinein
> Mir gelingt es für Sekunden
> Mich von allem zu befrein
> Hier ist meine Angst verschwunden
> Hier bin ich mit mir allein
> Ich bin im großen Grün versunken
> Hier um einfach nur zu sein
> 
> Zu sein, zu sein, zu sein_
> 
> *Andreas Bourani*
Click to expand...




there is no widespread anti-germanism in america to appeal to for votes.


----------



## BigDave

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more, and would have to pay for your own defense.;
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. You are mad. Got it. You are not able ot defend what you hate. And you hate everyone and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you threaten to start a war of assassins, against your long time ally, and yes, i get a little testy.
> 
> 
> i do not hate you germans. at least not yet.  enough of you people keep insulting me and being ungrateful and spiteful children, and i might get there someday.
> 
> 
> right now, i just want to bring the troops home and not worry about what happens to you.
Click to expand...

We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home i don't give a tinkers damn about the Germans or what they think about it


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave said:


> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home



And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
Click to expand...



i agree completely. and end nato. 


the cold war is over.


----------



## BigDave

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
Click to expand...

The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves


----------



## Correll

BigDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
Click to expand...



but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans. 


they are not mature enough to be grateful.


----------



## zaangalewa

Silver Cat said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has absolutelly nothing to do with the criminal idiocies of the USA. You declared war on Germany. Nice. We will see what will happen and what we will do or not do. Or we will not see what we will do or not do. Your problems are not our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump has demanded that germany be carry more of their fair share of the common defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only  7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever think, why anti-Germanism is so spread in the USA?
Click to expand...

}

When I thought about why the USA took part in World War 1 - what was in my eyes a decisions of the USA without any logic - I found out that it made perhaps many people in the USA very angry, that Germans still had an own culture in the USA. Germans in the USA were often for the Union - indeed the German word for Germans means "to belong together, to be united". And the Germans in the USA were against racsim - for the rights of Red Indians and Negroes. Before world war 1 German artists made or example concert tours and theatre tours in the USA and German newspapser had reported about it in the USA in the German language. And a German newspaper had pritned the first published version of the declaration of independence. So I guess something had happened between 1776 and 1914 what is a main reason for a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA.



> May be, there are some pretty good reasons for it?



Hmm ... Perhaps you should try to understand the reasons why Geronimo became a psychopathic "white" warrior, then you are perhaps able to understand more about the mechanisms of pychopathism in the US-society. I heard for example the former president G.W.Bush and "skull and bones" misused the skull of Geronimo for their student nonsense ceremonies.



> a fairly young child.
> 
> 
> And  every child needs his mother, you know:



The Russian children here sing a song from the German Rock band Rammstein and their lead singer Lindemann. In German. Astonishing. ... Could be interesting to know the background story. Looks like they have a lot of fun to do so.


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
Click to expand...


So increase your military budget 250% in the next 20 years as we did do in the last 20 years in Germany, idiot, while we will reduce it to a normal level again.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
Click to expand...


Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.



> they are not mature enough to be grateful.



Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
Click to expand...


Truth is always true. This has nothing to do with any style of communication. You country is drunken on lies. Go! Let us alone! We will find a better way to live as to have to live with the absolutely stupid tyrannic pressure of our own English daughter cultures.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
Click to expand...



1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself. 

2. for what should we be grateful to you for?


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
Click to expand...


I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.



> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?



On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is always true. This has nothing to do with any style of communication. You country is drunken on lies. Go! Let us alone! We will find a better way to live as to have to live with the absolutely stupid tyrannic pressure of our own English daughter cultures.
Click to expand...



then convince your fellow germans to ask us to leave. 


i'll be working on my fellow americans over here. 


we can go our separate ways, and live happily ever after. far apart.


we are on the same page. why you so mad?


----------



## BigDave

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
Click to expand...

Greatful to Germany for what they've been big time leaches off of the United States  since the end of World War ll!


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... War is never ending since the beginning of man kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........always will be til we kill everyone on the planet from it.  It is in the nature of man to go to War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like to use your own free will and the mental and spiritual capacities of all mankind then biology will also solve the problem: Idiots go to war and die out. With them dies out war. The problems are the weapons, which we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Meek will inherit the earth........
> 
> Someone has to prepare the earth for the Meek...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this means concrete the USA likes to nuke Europe, Russia and China and 50% of the USA? By the way. How many Latinos, Negroes, Red Indians and children from migrants from Europe are members of the US-army? Is this the reason why "you" love wars? The death of your own soldiers gives you a racist feeling of elation? ... Hmmm ... I never understood why the USA made so often a politics, which extremly supports the Arab Wahabism in the world of the Muslims. So what is really going on in your country? What farce of whose evil will in the USA is all this bloody nonsense, which happens currently in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of mutts.......mixed breeds....so we will take on anyone if they tell us or else...
> 
> Your elevator is stuck in the basement..........some are leaving your dang country you bunch of ungrateful bastards.........Our fathers kept you from being Russian slaves after you killed so many of ours...........Up yours.......
> 
> I hope we pull them all out.........and if you think the 3rd time is a charm........BRING IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

You want some salt with that...........LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
Click to expand...

I hope so................


----------



## BigDave

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
Click to expand...

I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way: Tell your US-Senators, who have fun to threaten German companies with a total economical eradication, they should be very thankful, that we do not publish their names. How many total idiots do you have in leading positions of your country? What think this very stupid people, what they try to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to start assassinating our politicians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what problems we had once with German terrorists like the RAF. I would not be astonished if the Air Force One would collide with a flying pedal-scooter with a picture of the Joker, if someone in their destructive quality likes to kill Donald Trump for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go right ahead. be prepared for the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. Which response on what? It exist hundreds of warrents of arrest against officials of the USA. You have an astonishing high number of criminals in leading positions of your country. For this people it is not a good idea to come to Germany - or other countries in Europe and the world. And whether they are safe in the USA is also not clear. Believe it or not: Even the USA has laws. Or is extortion legal in your country?
> 
> By the way. In third world countries like the USA exortion goes often hand in hand with bribes, political corruption, maladministration, nepotism, concealment, illicit personal gain and/or mismanagement and violence, intimidation and blackmail. And such organized criminals (¿Mafia?) control (or try to control)  your country and you are happy to be a proud American, who likes to die for this people in a war against Germany? Question: Are you mad or mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what the response would be. you would certainly not be able to depend on us to defend you any more,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest: Your defence of Germany during world war 1 and 2 was not the best. And only the Nearly Headless Nick agreed during the cold war with your idea to make out of Germany a nuclear hell in case the Russians attack Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would have to pay for your own defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the decision of "the USA" - whoever this Borg Queen is - what we do or not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that that alone, is something your nation is not prepared to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what I know and what I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your threats are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused. The USA made several declarations of war against Germany since Trump is pseudo-president of the USA. The reasons why the USA is doing so have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. my reference to defending germany was obviously a reference to when we were defending you, not when we were attacking you. not sure what you think you accomplished by pretending to not understand that.
> 
> 2. it would not be america saying you have to defend yourself. it would be the nature of being on your own, that would being "saying" that. you would defend yourself, or you would be trusting the lives of your citizens to the good will of putin and putins successors.
> 
> 3. trump has complained and pushed germany. that is not a declaration of war, in any level. we are still treaty bound to defend you and we would. hell, we are treaty bound to defend freaking estonia. i think that is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea why US-Americans never understand what someone says to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the problem is you. perhaps you are a poor communicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is always true. This has nothing to do with any style of communication. You country is drunken on lies. Go! Let us alone! We will find a better way to live as to have to live with the absolutely stupid tyrannic pressure of our own English daughter cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then convince your fellow germans to ask us to leave.
> 
> 
> i'll be working on my fellow americans over here.
> 
> 
> we can go our separate ways, and live happily ever after. far apart.
> 
> 
> we are on the same page. why you so mad?
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
Click to expand...

?


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
Click to expand...

Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

geesh.......you are dumber than a box of rocks............I want our people out of there.........we don't need to support you anymore..............if a bear comes a calling one day or a dragon.......you are on your own.


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greatful to Germany for what they've been big time leaches off of the United States  since the end of World War ll!
Click to expand...


The strange thing with the USA: Someone delivers microwaves to the USA, because the USA needs very urgent microwaves. Then a "stupid" lady murders her cat in such a microwave and the producer of the microwave has to pay 2 million dollar to the murderess of her cat and to write in the manual "Take care: This is a microwave and not a hairdryer".

I hope you know what Trunmp says with his totally unqualified nonsense in this context. He says to do business is a crime in the USA. Germany was not convinced to kill the own industrial production is a good idea - as it was done in England and in the USA. And German companies showed in the USA, that the USA is able to prodcue good qualified goods and to sell it the international markets. The biggest car exporter of the USA was for example BMW.

So do not try to make responsible others for the mistakes of your own country. It's by the way even for every idiot in the USA a problem to make another idiot of the USA to a president of the USA.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only 7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.



It has nothing, whatsoever to do with being "anti-Germanism or pro-Germanism".

Technology has advanced to a point where we do not need as many troops stationed in other countries but it is critical to our and the world's peace that we maintain a respectable representation.

As a result of the outcome of WW-II by default, we became the police of the world.  Whiners here can whine but there no acceptable alternatives.  Since the US took the reigns in the world seventy-five years ago, we have not had a major war.  We have more peace in the world today with President Trump in office than any other president in modern history.  Like it or not, for most people that is a good thing.

IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum?  We have a modern-day example of what will happen.  Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq.  Who filled the vacuum?  Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump.  We now have troops back in Iraq.


----------



## BigDave

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only 7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing, whatsoever to do with being "anti-Germanism or pro-Germanism".
> 
> Technology has advanced to a point where we do not need as many troops stationed in other countries but it is critical to our and the world's peace that we maintain a respectable representation.
> 
> As a result of the outcome of WW-II by default, we became the police of the world.  Whiners here can whine but there no acceptable alternatives.  Since the US took the reigns in the world seventy-five years ago, we have not had a major war.  We have more peace in the world today with President Trump in office than any other president in modern history.  Like it or not, for most people that is a good thing.
> 
> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum?  We have a modern-day example of what will happen.  Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq.  Who filled the vacuum?  Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump.  We now have troops back in Iraq.
Click to expand...

Let Europe drastically increase their defense spending and let them defend themselves from evil Russia  The EU needs to create a replacement for NATO so when the United States leaves Europe they wont be caught flat footed


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> The strange thing with the USA: Someone delivers microwaves to the USA, because the USA needs very urgent microwaves.


Wants microwaves.........fixed it for you.......it is a luxury item that the world is used to......before NASA invented them and the rest of the world stole the tech.......we cooked with fire and stoves.......LOL



zaangalewa said:


> The a lady murders her cat in such a micorwave and the producer of the microwave has to pay 2 million dollar to the murderess of her cat and to write in the manual "Take care: This is a microwave and not a hairdryer".


tort reform is needed in this  country......but the Lawyers pay off Politicians to pass laws to allow this............and nothing more......it's GREED and they are on the DNC side more than GOP......but all the political whores do it.


zaangalewa said:


> I hope you know what Trunmp says with his totally unqualified nonsense in this context. He says to do business is a crime in the USA. Germnany was not convinced to kill the own industrial production is a good idea. And German companies showed in the USA that the USA is able to prodcue good qualified goods and to sell it the internatioasl bmarkets. The biggest car exporter of the USA was for example BMW.


The U.S. can build anything......the resources are here....that isn't the problem.........we have destroyed the value of currency........just as the IMF has done the same........manipulation of currency is greed on steroids by the Globalists.........and Germany is definitely part of that LAUNDERING SCHEME.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> geesh.......you are dumber than a box of rocks............I want our people out of there.........we don't need to support you anymore..............if a bear comes a calling one day or a dragon.......you are on your own.
Click to expand...


You have problems with bears and dragons? Not so I.


----------



## eagle1462010

Markle said:


> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum? We have a modern-day example of what will happen. Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq. Who filled the vacuum? Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump. We now have troops back in Iraq.


In an endless war..............the muzzies will never stop........Israel being a prime example............the only decent strategy there is to kick their asses THEN LEAVE.........

We have been there 2 decades now..............for what.........2 more decades.......Since Vietnam we have played politics with Wars...........and why they never end..........Only people who benefit are the Globalists making money off the weapons.


----------



## BigDave

eagle1462010 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum? We have a modern-day example of what will happen. Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq. Who filled the vacuum? Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump. We now have troops back in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> In an endless war..............the muzzies will never stop........Israel being a prime example............the only decent strategy there is to kick their asses THEN LEAVE.........
> 
> We have been there 2 decades now..............for what.........2 more decades.......Since Vietnam we have played politics with Wars...........and why they never end..........Only people who benefit are the Globalists making money off the weapons.
Click to expand...

And the Neocons who love war any war and think the United States should be involved in all of them


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strange thing with the USA: Someone delivers microwaves to the USA, because the USA needs very urgent microwaves.
> 
> 
> 
> Wants microwaves.........fixed it for you.......it is a luxury item that the world is used to......before NASA invented them and the rest of the world stole the tech.......we cooked with fire and stoves.......LOL
Click to expand...


It was the German Heinrich Hertz, who produced the first microwaves in history. And the first one who cooked with microwaves was Percy Spencer from the company Raytheon.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The a lady murders her cat in such a micorwave and the producer of the microwave has to pay 2 million dollar to the murderess of her cat and to write in the manual "Take care: This is a microwave and not a hairdryer".
> 
> 
> 
> tort reform is needed in this  country......but the Lawyers pay off Politicians to pass laws to allow this............and nothing more......it's GREED and they are on the DNC side more than GOP......but all the political whores do it.
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you know what Trunmp says with his totally unqualified nonsense in this context. He says to do business is a crime in the USA. Germnany was not convinced to kill the own industrial production is a good idea. And German companies showed in the USA that the USA is able to prodcue good qualified goods and to sell it the internatioasl bmarkets. The biggest car exporter of the USA was for example BMW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. can build anything......the resources are here....that isn't the problem.........
Click to expand...


And you can do this and be international successful in selling goods.



> we have destroyed the value of currency........



Sorry. But if you like to export something then a "bad" international value of a currency is better. Important is the buying power in your own country.



> just as the IMF has done the same........manipulation of currency is greed on steroids by the Globalists.........and Germany is definitely part of that LAUNDERING SCHEME.



It's nonsense to say so. We gave up our own currency for the Euro, specially because it is not so easy to manipulate big currencies. Big currencies are much more slow and stable.  And okay: If you don't like to sell goods in the international markets then you are not able to earn money in the global markets. But that's easy. My wife for example orders from time to something from the USA. Since Donald Trump is president "her" little company in the USA has more problems and it needs a longer time to send material (higher administration effort). And this company in the USA gets also material from China. This was a problem - then Corona was a problem - and she fears in the future Trump and the material from China will be a problem again.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> It was the German Heinrich Hertz, who produced the frist microwaves in history. And the first one who cooked with microwaves was Percy Spencer from the company Raytheon.


It is a want and not a need for survival


zaangalewa said:


> And you can do this and be international successful in selling goods.


We can't compete with nations that pay with a bowl of rice......so it would be local sales with tariffs out the ass......PROTECTIONISM.



zaangalewa said:


> Sorry. But if you like to export something then a "bad" value of a currency is better. Important is the buying power.


Only Globalist say devaluing currency is a good thing.....it screws the little people.



zaangalewa said:


> It's nonsense to say so. We gave up our own currency for the Euro, specially because it is not so easy to manipulate big currencies. Big currencies are much more slow and stable. And okay: If you don't like to sell goods in the international markets then you are not able to earn money in the global markekts. But that's easy. My wife fro example order from teim to something from the USA. Since Donald Trump is president "her" little company in the USA has more problems and it needs a longer time to send material (higher administration effort). And this company in the USA gets also material from China. This was a problem - then Corona was a problem - and she fears in the future Trump and the material from China will be a problem again.


Nonsense..............the currency launders go hit the easy button at the Reserve and IMF and then loan it to the countries to pay the bills that only increase until they implode.............

Which is why the wicked witch of the IMF talks about a Global reset all the time......and this may be coming soon...........Can only be done in a world of CHAOS......which is going on right now.


----------



## Markle

eagle1462010 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum? We have a modern-day example of what will happen. Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq. Who filled the vacuum? Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump. We now have troops back in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> In an endless war..............the muzzies will never stop........Israel being a prime example............the only decent strategy there is to kick their asses THEN LEAVE.........
> 
> We have been there 2 decades now..............for what.........2 more decades.......Since Vietnam we have played politics with Wars...........and why they never end..........Only people who benefit are the Globalists making money off the weapons.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

Markle said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum? We have a modern-day example of what will happen. Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq. Who filled the vacuum? Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump. We now have troops back in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> In an endless war..............the muzzies will never stop........Israel being a prime example............the only decent strategy there is to kick their asses THEN LEAVE.........
> 
> We have been there 2 decades now..............for what.........2 more decades.......Since Vietnam we have played politics with Wars...........and why they never end..........Only people who benefit are the Globalists making money off the weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Which part don't you understand....................are you ignorant............

I've served over there......how about you..........

You don't fight endless wars.........that is stupidity in motion.......and you don't stay long in the quicksand of the Arab world...........In history.......that has never been a good idea...........After 911.....a would have fucked a bunch of them up over there.....left them in rubble......and said don't make me come back.......

It would have been over in 6 months.


----------



## Anathema

We should be bringing ALL US troops home, shutti g down all foreign military and diplomatic facilities and sticking our middle fingers up at the rest of the world. They are NOT our allies. We should let them eradicate each other and defend only ourselves.


----------



## Markle

eagle1462010 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum? We have a modern-day example of what will happen. Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq. Who filled the vacuum? Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump. We now have troops back in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> In an endless war..............the muzzies will never stop........Israel being a prime example............the only decent strategy there is to kick their asses THEN LEAVE.........
> 
> We have been there 2 decades now..............for what.........2 more decades.......Since Vietnam we have played politics with Wars...........and why they never end..........Only people who benefit are the Globalists making money off the weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part don't you understand....................are you ignorant............
> 
> I've served over there......how about you..........
> 
> You don't fight endless wars.........that is stupidity in motion.......and you don't stay long in the quicksand of the Arab world...........In history.......that has never been a good idea...........After 911.....a would have fucked a bunch of them up over there.....left them in rubble......and said don't make me come back.......
> 
> It would have been over in 6 months.
Click to expand...


English isn't your first language, is it?  That's fine but your posts with no grammar and endless dots that mean nothing.  

You served over there...  I did too, so what?

President Trump is getting us out of endless wars, failed former President Obama got us INTO more wars and turned over massive properties to the ISIS and their Caliphate.


----------



## eagle1462010

Markle said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum? We have a modern-day example of what will happen. Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq. Who filled the vacuum? Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump. We now have troops back in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> In an endless war..............the muzzies will never stop........Israel being a prime example............the only decent strategy there is to kick their asses THEN LEAVE.........
> 
> We have been there 2 decades now..............for what.........2 more decades.......Since Vietnam we have played politics with Wars...........and why they never end..........Only people who benefit are the Globalists making money off the weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part don't you understand....................are you ignorant............
> 
> I've served over there......how about you..........
> 
> You don't fight endless wars.........that is stupidity in motion.......and you don't stay long in the quicksand of the Arab world...........In history.......that has never been a good idea...........After 911.....a would have fucked a bunch of them up over there.....left them in rubble......and said don't make me come back.......
> 
> It would have been over in 6 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English isn't your first language, is it?  That's fine but your posts with no grammar and endless dots that mean nothing.
> 
> You served over there...
Click to expand...

In the Gulf yes.....and I don't give a rats ass on spelling and grammar........

Many moons ago........yes.......Sandy regions of the world.


----------



## Correll

BigDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
Click to expand...



they should be able to. and truthfully, i don't care if they cannot.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.
Click to expand...



not really. save your red baiting for someone that cares. cold war is over.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only 7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing, whatsoever to do with being "anti-Germanism  ...
Click to expand...


What's wrong.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> ... IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum?  ...



Which vacuucm? Go. Leave Germany. With all of your soldiers and don't forget your nukes.


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is an idiot. "Germany" are only 7 letters in his brain and reactions of his spitlickers all around him in the USA. He uses a wide spread anti-Germanism in the USA to get votes - that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing, whatsoever to do with being "anti-Germanism or pro-Germanism".
> 
> Technology has advanced to a point where we do not need as many troops stationed in other countries but it is critical to our and the world's peace that we maintain a respectable representation.
> 
> As a result of the outcome of WW-II by default, we became the police of the world.  Whiners here can whine but there no acceptable alternatives.  Since the US took the reigns in the world seventy-five years ago, we have not had a major war.  We have more peace in the world today with President Trump in office than any other president in modern history.  Like it or not, for most people that is a good thing.
> 
> IF we were to remove all our troops from Europe, specifically who would fill the vacuum?  We have a modern-day example of what will happen.  Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama went against his advisors and pulled all our troops out of Iraq.  Who filled the vacuum?  Russia and ISIS filled the gap with ISIS establishing a huge Caliphate which was removed by President Trump.  We now have troops back in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let Europe ...
Click to expand...

Idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the German Heinrich Hertz, who produced the frist microwaves in history. And the first one who cooked with microwaves was Percy Spencer from the company Raytheon.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a want and not a need for survival
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can do this and be international successful in selling goods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't compete with nations that pay with a bowl of rice......so it would be local sales with tariffs out the ass......PROTECTIONISM.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But if you like to export something then a "bad" value of a currency is better. Important is the buying power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Globalist say devaluing currency is a good thing.....it screws the little people.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nonsense to say so. We gave up our own currency for the Euro, specially because it is not so easy to manipulate big currencies. Big currencies are much more slow and stable. And okay: If you don't like to sell goods in the international markets then you are not able to earn money in the global markekts. But that's easy. My wife fro example order from teim to something from the USA. Since Donald Trump is president "her" little company in the USA has more problems and it needs a longer time to send material (higher administration effort). And this company in the USA gets also material from China. This was a problem - then Corona was a problem - and she fears in the future Trump and the material from China will be a problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense..............the currency launders go hit the easy button at the Reserve and IMF and then loan it to the countries to pay the bills that only increase until they implode.............
> 
> Which is why the wicked witch of the IMF talks about a Global reset all the time......and this may be coming soon...........Can only be done in a world of CHAOS......which is going on right now.
Click to expand...


Hä? ... Sell Hawaii and Alaska and build a wall around your country. See you in 399 years.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. save your red baiting for someone that cares. cold war is over.
Click to expand...


Your own secret services say Putin supports Trump and fights against Biden.


----------



## Markle

eagle1462010 said:


> In the Gulf yes.....and I don't give a rats ass on spelling and grammar........



You hurl derogatory comments at folks who can't make out what you are trying to say and then say "I don't give a rats ass on spelling and grammar".  

Got it!


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. save your red baiting for someone that cares. cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own secret services say Putin supports Trump and fights against Biden.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the German Heinrich Hertz, who produced the frist microwaves in history. And the first one who cooked with microwaves was Percy Spencer from the company Raytheon.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a want and not a need for survival
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can do this and be international successful in selling goods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't compete with nations that pay with a bowl of rice......so it would be local sales with tariffs out the ass......PROTECTIONISM.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But if you like to export something then a "bad" value of a currency is better. Important is the buying power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Globalist say devaluing currency is a good thing.....it screws the little people.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nonsense to say so. We gave up our own currency for the Euro, specially because it is not so easy to manipulate big currencies. Big currencies are much more slow and stable. And okay: If you don't like to sell goods in the international markets then you are not able to earn money in the global markekts. But that's easy. My wife fro example order from teim to something from the USA. Since Donald Trump is president "her" little company in the USA has more problems and it needs a longer time to send material (higher administration effort). And this company in the USA gets also material from China. This was a problem - then Corona was a problem - and she fears in the future Trump and the material from China will be a problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense..............the currency launders go hit the easy button at the Reserve and IMF and then loan it to the countries to pay the bills that only increase until they implode.............
> 
> Which is why the wicked witch of the IMF talks about a Global reset all the time......and this may be coming soon...........Can only be done in a world of CHAOS......which is going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hä? ... Sell Hawaii and Alaska and build a wall around your country. See you in 399 years.
Click to expand...

German trolls are weird...........more reason to leave............they are pompus assholes too....LOL


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. save your red baiting for someone that cares. cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own secret services say Putin supports Trump and fights against Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Putins propaganda? It's by the way most amusing that US-Americans think an anti-politics against others shows that someone knows what's the best to do for the USA. Whatever: Your problem. Whatever will happen in the USA - the hate in the USA against Europe - and specially against Germany - reached meanwhile an absurde level of idiocy. No one is able to defend what he hates. So leave Germany with all of your soldiers. And don't forget to take your nukes with you.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the German Heinrich Hertz, who produced the frist microwaves in history. And the first one who cooked with microwaves was Percy Spencer from the company Raytheon.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a want and not a need for survival
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can do this and be international successful in selling goods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't compete with nations that pay with a bowl of rice......so it would be local sales with tariffs out the ass......PROTECTIONISM.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But if you like to export something then a "bad" value of a currency is better. Important is the buying power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Globalist say devaluing currency is a good thing.....it screws the little people.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nonsense to say so. We gave up our own currency for the Euro, specially because it is not so easy to manipulate big currencies. Big currencies are much more slow and stable. And okay: If you don't like to sell goods in the international markets then you are not able to earn money in the global markekts. But that's easy. My wife fro example order from teim to something from the USA. Since Donald Trump is president "her" little company in the USA has more problems and it needs a longer time to send material (higher administration effort). And this company in the USA gets also material from China. This was a problem - then Corona was a problem - and she fears in the future Trump and the material from China will be a problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense..............the currency launders go hit the easy button at the Reserve and IMF and then loan it to the countries to pay the bills that only increase until they implode.............
> 
> Which is why the wicked witch of the IMF talks about a Global reset all the time......and this may be coming soon...........Can only be done in a world of CHAOS......which is going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hä? ... Sell Hawaii and Alaska and build a wall around your country. See you in 399 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German trolls are weird...........more reason to leave............they are pompus assholes too....LOL
Click to expand...


For you we are assholes only - without forename, Sir. And we can be damned ugly assholes, Sir.


----------



## zaangalewa

Anathema said:


> We should be bringing ALL US troops home, shutti g down all foreign military and diplomatic facilities and sticking our middle fingers up at the rest of the world. They are NOT our allies. We should let them eradicate each other and defend only ourselves.



I agree. It's stupid to send soldiers into world war 1. Who cares whether the Osmans win or England?


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. save your red baiting for someone that cares. cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own secret services say Putin supports Trump and fights against Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putins propaganda? It's by the way most amusing that US-Americans think an anti-politics against others shows that someone knows what's the best to do for the USA. Whatever: Your problem. Whatever will happen in the USA - the hate in the USA against Europe - and specially against Germany - reached meanwhile an absurde level of idiocy. No one is able to defend what he hates. So leave Germany with all of your soldiers. And don't forget to take your nukes with you.
Click to expand...



americans don't hate europe. 

we have defended europe for generations. 


if your people ask us to leave, we are gone. you are in the minority in your country, in wanting us to leave.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. save your red baiting for someone that cares. cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own secret services say Putin supports Trump and fights against Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putins propaganda? It's by the way most amusing that US-Americans think an anti-politics against others shows that someone knows what's the best to do for the USA. Whatever: Your problem. Whatever will happen in the USA - the hate in the USA against Europe - and specially against Germany - reached meanwhile an absurde level of idiocy. No one is able to defend what he hates. So leave Germany with all of your soldiers. And don't forget to take your nukes with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> americans don't hate europe.
Click to expand...


Aha. You are a selective un-reader of the totally stupid hateful nonsense many - better to say "most" - US-Americans write about Europe.



> we have defended europe for generations.



You bombed down without any scruple the German population during world war 2 for example and you sold a big part of Europe to the Soviet Stalin.



> if your people ask us to leave, we are gone. you are in the minority in your country, in wanting us to leave.



32% of all Germans do not agree with the decision of Donald Trump to reduce the US-American forces in Germany. 4% of them think more US-soldiers should come to Germany. 47% of all Germans agree with Trump that it is good to reduce the US-American forces. 25% of them think all US-soldiers should leave Germany. 21% have not a special opinion in this question.
So in a referendum the result would be now 60% for "USA go" and 40% for "USA stay". I guess that's the historical worst result, because normally Germans see since centuries something like more or less naughty grandchildren in the USA.

In general 66% of all Germans think the USA should pull out their nukes. So if you take serios yourselve then you should pull out the nukes of the USA because this is clearly the will of most Germans. You will not do so, hypocrite.

And the USA speaks in general not any longer with Germany. Our government has not any discussion with the government of the USA about anything what is the will or what are plans of the USA. The USA ignores the sovereignity of Germany, gives ultimates and makes sanctions. You are an international rowdy and lawbreaker.


----------



## zaangalewa

BigDave

The reduction from 250,000 US-American soldiers of the USA in Germany to 34,000 soldiers (a reduction of more than 85% (=216,000 men)) caused not big problems. One reason why it caused not big problems was it that in former times the USA and Germnany "automatically" coordinated such changes. But this normal way of communication is now blocked - perhaps destroyed forever. It was once for me for example a totally normal taboo never to speak about, how many US-soldiers are in Germany. Who should had been interested in such numbers except the enemies of the USA and Germany?

What Donald Trump describes with the word "great" I would describe with the word "mad". First made Trump the USA "mad again" and now he tries to keep the USA "mad forever". What is the plan from Donald Trump for this 216+12=228,000 men? Does he need them to build a roof over the psychiatric hospital USA after he made walls without windows all around? Did the USA pay any cent less for defence because you pulled out 216,000 soldiers of the USA from Germany? Oh by the way ... the changes Trump made now will cost the USA some billions and will bring the USA less than nothing.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We need to go ahead and bring our soldiers home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only 12,000: All of them including all of your nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree completely. and end nato.
> 
> 
> the cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans hate the idea of having to spend a lot of their money to defend themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but also hate the idea of being dependent on people they look down on, ie Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha - you are an "Angstbeisser". If you don't bite then your food bowl keeps empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not mature enough to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful? For what for heavens sake should Germans be grateful to the USA? You should be grateful to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. for paying more for your defense, than you do yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you always again repeat this absolute nonsensical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for what should we be grateful to you for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On much more than a million reasons - but let it be. I hate such stupidities. Go! Leave Germany! With all of your soldiers and with all of your nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do also let Europe defend themselves from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way: Putin still supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. save your red baiting for someone that cares. cold war is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own secret services say Putin supports Trump and fights against Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putins propaganda? It's by the way most amusing that US-Americans think an anti-politics against others shows that someone knows what's the best to do for the USA. Whatever: Your problem. Whatever will happen in the USA - the hate in the USA against Europe - and specially against Germany - reached meanwhile an absurde level of idiocy. No one is able to defend what he hates. So leave Germany with all of your soldiers. And don't forget to take your nukes with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> americans don't hate europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha. You are a selective un-reader of the totally stupid hateful nonsense many - better to say "most" - US-Americans write about Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have defended europe for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bombed down without any scruple the German population during world war 2 for example and you sold a big part of Europe to the Soviet Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your people ask us to leave, we are gone. you are in the minority in your country, in wanting us to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 32% of all Germans do not agree with the decision of Donald Trump to reduce the US-American forces in Germany. 4% of them think more US-soldiers should come to Germany. 47% of all Germans agree with Trump that it is good to reduce the US-American forces. 25% of them think all US-soldiers should leave Germany. 21% have not a special opinion in this question.
> So in a referendum the result would be now 60% for "USA go" and 40% for "USA stay". I guess that's the historical worst result, because normally Germans see since centuries something like more or less naughty grandchildren in the USA.
> 
> In general 66% of all Germans think the USA should pull out their nukes. So if you take serios yourselve then you should pull out the nukes of the USA because this is clearly the will of most Germans. You will not do so, hypocrite.
> 
> And the USA speaks in general not any longer with Germany. Our government has not any discussion with the government of the USA about anything what is the will or what are plans of the USA. The USA ignores the sovereignity of Germany, gives ultimates and makes sanctions. You are an international rowdy and lawbreaker.
Click to expand...



1. not sure what you said there. my point stands. americans do not hate europe.

2. yes, we bombed the shit out of nazi germany. i am fine with that. fdr's failure with yalta, was bad. but, hey, who made it our responsibility? 

3. so, less time on the internet and more time pushing that referendum. good luck with getting it past your greedy politicians though.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> ... not sure what you said there. my point stands. americans do not hate europe. yes, we bombed the shit out of nazi germany. ...



Good to know why you threw a bomb in Mrs. Millers kitchen in Nürnberg and killed her daughter.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... not sure what you said there. my point stands. americans do not hate europe. yes, we bombed the shit out of nazi germany. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know why you threw a bomb in Mrs. Millers kitchen in Nürnberg and killed her daughter.
Click to expand...



sorry, i rarely watch vids on here. if you have a point to make, make it. otherwise, let me be clear. i am find with our historical bombing of nazi germany.

and occupied other european lands.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> ... i am find with our historical bombing of nazi germany. ...



I understand what you say with this words. Don't forget your nukes  here, when you will go home with all of your soldiers.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i am find with our historical bombing of nazi germany. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you say with this words.
Click to expand...



i would hope so. 

my fathers generation fought that war. he was in the pacific, himself. regardless, we did not start it, but we certainly finished it.

don't want to be bombed by the us? don't wage war on us.


----------



## zaangalewa

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i am find with our historical bombing of nazi germany. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you say with this words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i would hope so.
> 
> my fathers generation fought that war. he was in the pacific, himself. regardless, we did not start it, but we certainly finished it.
> 
> don't want to be bombed by the us? don't wage war on us.
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i am find with our historical bombing of nazi germany. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you say with this words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i would hope so.
> 
> my fathers generation fought that war. he was in the pacific, himself. regardless, we did not start it, but we certainly finished it.
> 
> don't want to be bombed by the us? don't wage war on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no comment
Click to expand...




you thinking of waging war on us? not a good idea. that has not worked out well for anyone. not since the Canadians kicked our asses in the war of 1812.


----------



## Correll

zaangalewa said:


> By the way Correll: Do you understand what you say and how unbelievable stupid it is what you say? Could be good for you to use no drugs or weapsons any longer.




you got a point to make, z, just make it. the drama was boring the moment you started, and is just getting older.


wwii was a terrible war. we did not start it. we did bomb the shit out of the germans during wwii.


if you think that is a problem, you need to learn what war is all about. and try to toughen up. someday, we might not be there to take care of you.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> You bombed down without any scruple the German population during world war 2 for example and you sold a big part of Europe to the Soviet Stalin.



I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis.

How much money did we get for that part of Europe WE sold to Soviet Stalin?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bombed down without any scruple the German population during world war 2 for example and you sold a big part of Europe to the Soviet Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis.
> 
> How much money did we get for that part of Europe WE sold to Soviet Stalin?
Click to expand...


What an idiotic question. To "sell someone" means to a see slaves in this people. You betrayed many people in the East of Europe. By the way: What do you like to do now in case of the criminal dictator Lukaschenko? To make new sanctions against Germany and all other democratic states in the world?


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bombed down without any scruple the German population during world war 2 for example and you sold a big part of Europe to the Soviet Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis.
> 
> How much money did we get for that part of Europe WE sold to Soviet Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an idiotic question. To "sell someone" means to a see slaves in this peopel. You betrayed many people in the East of Europe. By the way: What do you like to do now in case of the criminal dictator Lukaschenko? To make new sanctions against Germany and all other democratic states in the world?
Click to expand...

Was it not you who said, and I quote, "for example, and you SOLD a big part of Europe to Soviet Stalin".


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> ... I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis. ...



Okay. Then let me say it in this way: My murdered Jewish and German ancestors would rotate in their graves, if I would not call crimes crimes.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then let me say it in this way: My murdered Jewish and German ancestors would rotate in their graves, if I would not call crimes crimes.
Click to expand...


Who was it again that started WWII?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bombed down without any scruple the German population during world war 2 for example and you sold a big part of Europe to the Soviet Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis.
> 
> How much money did we get for that part of Europe WE sold to Soviet Stalin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an idiotic question. To "sell someone" means to a see slaves in this peopel. You betrayed many people in the East of Europe. By the way: What do you like to do now in case of the criminal dictator Lukaschenko? To make new sanctions against Germany and all other democratic states in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it not you who said, and I quote, "for example, and you SOLD a big part of Europe to Soviet Stalin".
Click to expand...


Drugs?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then let me say it in this way: My murdered Jewish and German ancestors would rotate in their graves, if I would not call crimes crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that started WWII?
Click to expand...


Stalin and Hitler in the secret part of the  Ribbentrop-Molotow pact, where they decided to eliminate Poland.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then let me say it in this way: My murdered Jewish and German ancestors would rotate in their graves, if I would not call crimes crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that started WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler in the secret part of the  Ribbentrop-Molotow pact, where they decided to eliminate Poland.
Click to expand...


It was the Molotov-Ribbontrop treaty.  

I bet you believe our landing on the moon was faked and 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then let me say it in this way: My murdered Jewish and German ancestors would rotate in their graves, if I would not call crimes crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that started WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler in the secret part of the  Ribbentrop-Molotow pact, where they decided to eliminate Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the Molotov-Ribbontrop treaty.
Click to expand...


In German "Ribbentrop-Molotow Pakt" or much more simple "Hitler-Stalin Pakt". The translation of the word "Pakt" is pact. "Ribbentrop"= Ribbentrop and "Molotow" = Molotov.



> I bet you believe our landing on the moon was faked and 9/11 was an inside job.



I bet you have reasons or no reasons to say stupid nonsense. So what do you not like to hear? That "you" were an ally of Stalin and that your soldiers did do war crimes? Your soldiers freed France for example - that's what everyone remembers in big neverending celebrations since decades - and what no one likes to remember: Your soldiers raped French women.

And when I hear today the mockery of US-Americans against the French, then I am often astonished about the unbelievable arrogance of US-Americans. ... While my mother, a French pow  and a German farmer heard under risk of losing their lifes informations from the USA in a dark cellar and prayed for the US-American soldiers - and while another young French man had to watch how his young hopeless brother got sick and lost his life, while they were arrested in a concentration camp of the Nazis - your soldiers freed France and raped French women. Also this is a moment of life in war.

When I hear today US-Americans speak about whatever war, then I hear often only speak cliche-ridden idiots.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then let me say it in this way: My murdered Jewish and German ancestors would rotate in their graves, if I would not call crimes crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that started WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler in the secret part of the  Ribbentrop-Molotow pact, where they decided to eliminate Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the Molotov-Ribbontrop treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In German "Ribbentrop-Molotow Pakt" or much more simple "Hitler-Stalin Pakt". The translation of the word "Pakt" is pact. "Ribbentrop"= Ribbentrop and "Molotow" = Molotov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you believe our landing on the moon was faked and 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you have reasons or no reasons to say stupid nonsense. So what do you not like to hear? That "you" were an ally of Stalin and that your soldiers did do war crimes? Your soldiers freed France for example - that's what everyone remembers in big neverending celebrations since decades - and what no one likes to remember: Your soldiers raped French women.
> 
> And when I hear today the mockery of US-Americans against the French, then I am often astonished about the unbelievable arrogance of US-Americans. ... While my mother, a French pow  and a German farmer heard under risk of losing their lifes informations from the USA in a dark cellar and prayed for the US-American soldiers - and while another young French man had to watch how his young hopeless brother got sick and lost his life, while they were arrested in a concentration camp of the Nazis - your soldiers freed France and raped French women. Also this is a moment of life in war.
> 
> When I hear today US-Americans speak about whatever war, then I hear often only speak cliche-ridden idiots.
Click to expand...


Wow, you've picked the wrong guy to be whining to about how bad the American's behaved in France.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I really don't think Germany is in any position to criticize the scruples of any nation that was fighting the Nazis. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then let me say it in this way: My murdered Jewish and German ancestors would rotate in their graves, if I would not call crimes crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that started WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler in the secret part of the  Ribbentrop-Molotow pact, where they decided to eliminate Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the Molotov-Ribbontrop treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In German "Ribbentrop-Molotow Pakt" or much more simple "Hitler-Stalin Pakt". The translation of the word "Pakt" is pact. "Ribbentrop"= Ribbentrop and "Molotow" = Molotov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you believe our landing on the moon was faked and 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you have reasons or no reasons to say stupid nonsense. So what do you not like to hear? That "you" were an ally of Stalin and that your soldiers did do war crimes? Your soldiers freed France for example - that's what everyone remembers in big neverending celebrations since decades - and what no one likes to remember: Your soldiers raped French women.
> 
> And when I hear today the mockery of US-Americans against the French, then I am often astonished about the unbelievable arrogance of US-Americans. ... While my mother, a French pow  and a German farmer heard under risk of losing their lifes informations from the USA in a dark cellar and prayed for the US-American soldiers - and while another young French man had to watch how his young hopeless brother got sick and lost his life, while they were arrested in a concentration camp of the Nazis - your soldiers freed France and raped French women. Also this is a moment of life in war.
> 
> When I hear today US-Americans speak about whatever war, then I hear often only speak cliche-ridden idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you've picked the wrong guy to be whining to about how bad the American's behaved in France.
Click to expand...



To make one thing clear: Never in history Germany did do anything bad to the USA. You attacked Germany more than 100 years ago without any need or reason to have to do so - and this changed the normal flow of history. Otherwise the colonial empires England, France and Russia had lost what we call today world war 1 and the multinational powers Germany, Austria-Hungaria and the Osman Empire would be in another situation.

And not to forget: Percy, the husband of Helen, lost a leg in world war 2. Very sad. That's what war always is: a very sad thing. Al the nonsense politicians says about heroes and great deeds and winners and justice and god and ... is nothing else than always only bullshit.

And now take your soldiers in Germany - all of them - and bring them and their nukes home to the USA. You are not able to defend what you hate on no reason to have to do so.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> To make one thing clear: Never in history Germany did do anything bad to the USA.



As you know, Adolph Hitler declared war on the US on December 12, 1941.

Germany, as you know, committed unimaginable atrocities in the world.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make one thing clear: Never in history Germany did do anything bad to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, Adolph Hitler declared war on the US on December 12, 1941.
Click to expand...


And? Hitler was not able to attack the USA. I guess he did so because Japan attacked Pearl Harbor and he had the risk that the USA will first solve this conflict and not attack Germany. He needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour.



> Germany, as you know, committed unimaginable atrocities in the world.



Did "we" really do so? I don't know any atrocity anyone in my family did do in the 19th and 20th century. Same situaion will be in case of most other Germans. And before you start to say nonsense now: Sure I know something about the history of this what most people meanwhile call "holocaust" (wrong word, by the way) - but the Holocaust was not the reason for the cruel war crimes of the USA in Germany.
The USA for example was not ready to bomb down the railroad to Auschwitz-Birkenau - so you did not know what really had happened in such camps and/or you did not believe the people, who reported about the industrialized form of mass-murder on Jews and Gypsies.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Hitler was not able to attack the USA. I guess he did so because Japan attacked Pearl Harbor and he had the risk that the USA will first solve this conflict and not attack Germany. He needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour.



You're just trolling, aren't you?

Hitler was not able to attack the USA?  You're totally ignorant about World War II, aren't you?

Your post contradicts itself which means you have no clue.  For your future posts, Germany declared war on the United States just days after Japan attacked Pearl Harbor because Hitler had a mutual defense treaty with them.

So the USA did Hitler a favor by Hitler declaring war on the US?  What the heck does that mean?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was not able to attack the USA. I guess he did so because Japan attacked Pearl Harbor and he had the risk that the USA will first solve this conflict and not attack Germany. He needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just trolling, aren't you?
Click to expand...


?



> Hitler was not able to attack the USA?



Exactly.



> You're totally ignorant about World War II, aren't you?



With what kind of weapon and how could Hitler had attacked the USA? It was totally impossible for Germany to make a military invasion in the USA. Germany was not even able to invade England.



> Your post contradicts itself which means you have no clue.  For your future posts, Germany declared war on the United States just days after Japan attacked Pearl Harbor because Hitler had a mutual defense treaty with them.



Germany was not able to help Japan - and Japan was not able to help Germany. The "Pacific war" was independent from Germany - and the "Atlantic war" was independent from Japan.



> So the USA did Hitler a favor by Hitler declaring war on the US?  What the heck does that mean?



Why try US-Americans always such totally stupid rhethoric nonsense? You know what I said. It was: _"Hitler needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour."_

Whatever: Fact is that Germany never did do anything bad to the USA - while the USA is this nation under all nations of the world, which had destroyed the German sphere most hard.

Whatever. No one respects Trump in Germany. He is a lousy president of the USA and a mentally sick hateful extremtist idiot in international relationship. But for sure Trump continues the way of the USA to try to damage Germany. This time not only on reason because we never did do something bad to the USA - this time also on reason because we always did do something good to the USA.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Why try US-Americans always such totally stupid rhethoric nonsense? You know what I said. It was: _"Hitler needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour."_



Please explain specifically how it benefited Germany for Adolph Hitler to declare war on the United States?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why try US-Americans always such totally stupid rhethoric nonsense? You know what I said. It was: _"Hitler needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain specifically how it benefited [...] Adolph Hitler to declare war on the United States? ...
Click to expand...


Start to think!

Take your soldiers - and your nukes - all of them - and go home! You grow to become more and more an enemy of all mankind and a threat for the survival of planet Earth.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> With what kind of weapon and how could Hitler had [have] attacked the USA? It was totally impossible for Germany to make a military invasion in the USA. Germany was not even able to invade England.



You have not a clue about WW-II do you?

*U-boat operations*
*Atlantic Ocean*
See also: Seacoast defense in the United States § World War II
The Atlantic Ocean was a major strategic battle zone (the "Battle of the Atlantic") and when Germany declared war on the U.S., the East Coast of the United States offered easy pickings for German U-boats (referred to as the "Second Happy Time"). After a highly successful foray by five Type IX long-range U-boats, the offensive was maximized by the use of short-range Type VII U-boats, with increased fuel stores, replenished from supply U-boats called _Milchkühe_ (milk cows). *From February to May 1942, 348 ships were sunk, for the loss of two U-boats during April and May.*

[...]

The *Torpedo Alley*, or *Torpedo Junction*, off North Carolina, is one of the graveyards of the Atlantic Ocean, named for the high number of attacks on Allied shipping by German U-boats in World War II*. Almost 400 ships were sunk, mostly during the Second Happy Time in 1942, and over 5,000 people were killed, many of whom were civilians and merchant marines.* Torpedo Alley encompassed the area surrounding the Outer Banks, including Cape Lookout and Cape Hatteras

[...]

*U.S. Gulf of Mexico[edit]*
Once convoys and air cover were introduced in the Atlantic, sinking numbers were reduced and the U-boats shifted to attack shipping in the Gulf of Mexico. During 1942 and 1943, more than 20 U-boats operated in the Gulf of Mexico*. They attacked tankers transporting oil from ports in Texas and Louisiana, successfully sinking 56 vessel*s. By the end of 1943, the U-boat attacks diminished as the merchant ships began to travel in armed convoys.[34]

In one instance, the tanker _Virginia_ was torpedoed in the mouth of the Mississippi River by the German submarine _U-507_ on May 12, 1942, killing 26 crewmen. There were 14 survivors. Again, when defensive measures were introduced, ship sinkings decreased.

[...]

This does not include Canada or New Foundland.









						American Theater (World War II) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why try US-Americans always such totally stupid rhethoric nonsense? You know what I said. It was: _"Hitler needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain specifically how it benefited [...] Adolph Hitler to declare war on the United States? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start to think!
> 
> Take your soldiers - and your nukes - all of them - and go home! You grow to become more and more an enemy of all mankind and a threat for the survival of planet Earth.
Click to expand...


It would be of great benefit to you if you would start to actually inform yourself before throwing up senseless posts?

Can there be better news in the Middle East?  I know how you hate President Trump negotiating peace deals.  Bad for Democrats.

WORLD NEWS
AUGUST 13, 2020 / 10:55 AM / UPDATED 6 MINUTES AGO
*Israel, UAE to normalize relations in shift in Mideast politics; West Bank annexations on hold*

Maha El Dahan, Jeffrey Heller, Steve Holland

DUBAI/JERUSALEM/WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Israel and the United Arab Emirates announced on Thursday that they will normalise diplomatic ties and forge a broad new relationship, a move that reshapes the order of Middle East politics from the Palestinian issue to the fight against Iran.

U.S. President Donald Trump announces that Israel and the United Arab Emirates have reached a peace deal that will lead to the full normalization of diplomatic relations between the two Middle Eastern nations in an agreement that Trump helped broker, at White House in Washington, U.S., August 13, 2020. REUTERS/Kevin Lamarque

Under the accord, which U.S. President Donald Trump helped broker, Israel agreed to suspend its planned annexation of areas of the occupied West Bank. It also firms up opposition to regional power Iran, which the UAE, Israel and the United States view as the main threat in the conflict-riven Middle East.









						Israel, UAE to normalize relations in shift in Mideast politics; West Bank annexations on hold
					

Israel and the United Arab Emirates announced on Thursday that they will normalise diplomatic ties and forge a broad new relationship, a move that reshapes the order of Middle East politics from the Palestinian issue to the fight against Iran.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what kind of weapon and how could Hitler had [have] attacked the USA? It was totally impossible for Germany to make a military invasion in the USA. Germany was not even able to invade England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not a clue about WW-II do you?
> 
> *U-boat operations ... *
Click to expand...


Needle peaks against the war material deliveries from the USA to England.

AD 2020:  Take your soldiers - all of them including your nukes - and leave Germany. No one needs you military forces here.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why try US-Americans always such totally stupid rhethoric nonsense? You know what I said. It was: _"Hitler needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain specifically how it benefited [...] Adolph Hitler to declare war on the United States? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start to think!
> 
> Take your soldiers - and your nukes - all of them - and go home! You grow to become more and more an enemy of all mankind and a threat for the survival of planet Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be of great benefit to you if you would start to actually inform yourself before throwing up senseless posts?
> 
> Can there be better news in the Middle East?  I know how you hate President Trump negotiating peace deals.  Bad for Democrats.
> 
> WORLD NEWS
> AUGUST 13, 2020 / 10:55 AM / UPDATED 6 MINUTES AGO
> *Israel, UAE to normalize relations in shift in Mideast politics; West Bank annexations on hold*
> 
> Maha El Dahan, Jeffrey Heller, Steve Holland
> 
> DUBAI/JERUSALEM/WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Israel and the United Arab Emirates announced on Thursday that they will normalise diplomatic ties and forge a broad new relationship, a move that reshapes the order of Middle East politics from the Palestinian issue to the fight against Iran.
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump announces that Israel and the United Arab Emirates have reached a peace deal that will lead to the full normalization of diplomatic relations between the two Middle Eastern nations in an agreement that Trump helped broker, at White House in Washington, U.S., August 13, 2020. REUTERS/Kevin Lamarque
> 
> Under the accord, which U.S. President Donald Trump helped broker, Israel agreed to suspend its planned annexation of areas of the occupied West Bank. It also firms up opposition to regional power Iran, which the UAE, Israel and the United States view as the main threat in the conflict-riven Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, UAE to normalize relations in shift in Mideast politics; West Bank annexations on hold
> 
> 
> Israel and the United Arab Emirates announced on Thursday that they will normalise diplomatic ties and forge a broad new relationship, a move that reshapes the order of Middle East politics from the Palestinian issue to the fight against Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
Click to expand...


Persia was and will always be an important factor of world politics. Same with Russia. Same with China. Same with India. And the hegemony of the USA in South-America in the last 200 years did not have an effect, which speaks for a good way of the politics of the USA in long term. The growing hate in the USA against Europe and Germany disqualifies the USA to continue to stay with military forces in Germany. You are not able to defend, what you hate. So take all of your soldiers and all of your nukes and leave Germany.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what kind of weapon and how could Hitler had [have] attacked the USA? It was totally impossible for Germany to make a military invasion in the USA. Germany was not even able to invade England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not a clue about WW-II do you?
> 
> *U-boat operations ... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Needle peaks against the war material deliveries from the USA to England.
> 
> AD 2020:  Take your soldiers - all of them including your nukes - and leave Germany. No one needs you military forces here.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, you told us that it was impossible for Adolph Hitler's war machine to reach the United States.  This wasn't the shipments of arms and troops to the war in Europe.  This was shipping going up and down the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.

You learned something and you can't admit you had no clue about what happened during WW-II.


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the German Heinrich Hertz, who produced the frist microwaves in history. And the first one who cooked with microwaves was Percy Spencer from the company Raytheon.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a want and not a need for survival
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can do this and be international successful in selling goods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't compete with nations that pay with a bowl of rice......so it would be local sales with tariffs out the ass......PROTECTIONISM.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But if you like to export something then a "bad" value of a currency is better. Important is the buying power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Globalist say devaluing currency is a good thing.....it screws the little people.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nonsense to say so. We gave up our own currency for the Euro, specially because it is not so easy to manipulate big currencies. Big currencies are much more slow and stable. And okay: If you don't like to sell goods in the international markets then you are not able to earn money in the global markekts. But that's easy. My wife fro example order from teim to something from the USA. Since Donald Trump is president "her" little company in the USA has more problems and it needs a longer time to send material (higher administration effort). And this company in the USA gets also material from China. This was a problem - then Corona was a problem - and she fears in the future Trump and the material from China will be a problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense..............the currency launders go hit the easy button at the Reserve and IMF and then loan it to the countries to pay the bills that only increase until they implode.............
> 
> Which is why the wicked witch of the IMF talks about a Global reset all the time......and this may be coming soon...........Can only be done in a world of CHAOS......which is going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hä? ... Sell Hawaii and Alaska and build a wall around your country. See you in 399 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German trolls are weird...........more reason to leave............they are pompus assholes too....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you we are assholes only - without forename, Sir. And we can be damned ugly assholes, Sir.
Click to expand...

And we keep people on leashes still to deal with assholes here.......isn't that quaint................MIND YOUR OWN FUCKING BUSINESS.......and don't start any more World Wars..........WE DON'T NEED YOU.......and we have fought your asses twice....................2 to 0...........you feeling lucky punk.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what kind of weapon and how could Hitler had [have] attacked the USA? It was totally impossible for Germany to make a military invasion in the USA. Germany was not even able to invade England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not a clue about WW-II do you?
> 
> *U-boat operations ... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Needle peaks against the war material deliveries from the USA to England.
> 
> AD 2020:  Take your soldiers - all of them including your nukes - and leave Germany. No one needs you military forces here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute,
Click to expand...


Sure



> you told us



And I still tell you



> that it was impossible for Adolph Hitler's war machine to reach the United States.



I said Hitler had not any possibility to invade the USA - but indeed he was also not not able to attack the forces of the USA in the USA at all.



> This wasn't the shipments of arms and troops to the war in Europe.  This was shipping going up and down the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.
> You learned something and you can't admit you had no clue about what happened during WW-II.



You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany.  But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2 and changes nothing in the fact that the USA is the nation, which damaged Germany two times most in history - although Germany never did do anything bad to the USA. And now attacks the USA Germany with sanctions  - and much more worse: with stupid irreal nonsense - and diqualifies itselve as a nation, which is a child of the enlightenment.  The world will not accept an imperium americanum in the followership of the colonial British empire. I guess we should construct a time machine and send some people back to the year 1776 to give you a declaration of independence so you will be able to find back to your own way.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the German Heinrich Hertz, who produced the frist microwaves in history. And the first one who cooked with microwaves was Percy Spencer from the company Raytheon.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a want and not a need for survival
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can do this and be international successful in selling goods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't compete with nations that pay with a bowl of rice......so it would be local sales with tariffs out the ass......PROTECTIONISM.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. But if you like to export something then a "bad" value of a currency is better. Important is the buying power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Globalist say devaluing currency is a good thing.....it screws the little people.
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nonsense to say so. We gave up our own currency for the Euro, specially because it is not so easy to manipulate big currencies. Big currencies are much more slow and stable. And okay: If you don't like to sell goods in the international markets then you are not able to earn money in the global markekts. But that's easy. My wife fro example order from teim to something from the USA. Since Donald Trump is president "her" little company in the USA has more problems and it needs a longer time to send material (higher administration effort). And this company in the USA gets also material from China. This was a problem - then Corona was a problem - and she fears in the future Trump and the material from China will be a problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense..............the currency launders go hit the easy button at the Reserve and IMF and then loan it to the countries to pay the bills that only increase until they implode.............
> 
> Which is why the wicked witch of the IMF talks about a Global reset all the time......and this may be coming soon...........Can only be done in a world of CHAOS......which is going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hä? ... Sell Hawaii and Alaska and build a wall around your country. See you in 399 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German trolls are weird...........more reason to leave............they are pompus assholes too....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you we are assholes only - without forename, Sir. And we can be damned ugly assholes, Sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we keep people on leashes still to deal with assholes here
Click to expand...


Hä?... ah sorry: Eh?



> .......isn't that quaint................MIND YOUR OWN FUCKING BUSINESS.......and don't start any more World Wars..........WE DON'T NEED YOU.......and we have fought your asses twice....................2 to 0...........you feeling lucky punk.



Don't worry. The next time we will erase all dangerous US-Americans within 10 seconds from this planet and make the blitziest war of all blitziest wars the world ever had seen. Or we will ask Alkuin (=Merlin) to make an exception and to hex the USA, so you sink down in an ignorant irrealism and suffer senseless aggressions.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> I said Hitler had not any possibility to invade the USA - but indeed he was also not not able to attack the forces of the USA in the USA at all.








Said zaangalewa, and I QUOTE, "And? Hitler was not able to attack the USA. I guess he did so because Japan attacked Pearl Harbor and he had the risk that the USA will first solve this conflict and not attack Germany. He needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour".


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said Hitler had not any possibility to invade the USA - but indeed he was also not not able to attack the forces of the USA in the USA at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said zaangalewa, and I QUOTE, "And? Hitler was not able to attack the USA. I guess he did so because Japan attacked Pearl Harbor and he had the risk that the USA will first solve this conflict and not attack Germany. He needed the USA to go in war with Germany - and the USA did do him this favour".
Click to expand...


Ahem ... did you ever hear me to say such pathetic sentences like "the only thing more pathetic than a liar is a liar in complete denial"? Did you ever try to self-reflect this sentence? And your self-made confusion seems to be meanwhile to be confusion pure.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2



As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.

If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.

The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows). 









						Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
Click to expand...


It's totally unimportant whether German submarines were in the gulf of Mexico or not during world war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.



> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarine without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Whether all of them were used for this opration I do not know. An interesting - but unimportant - side note of world war 2.

And what has this to do with anything? Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them -  and leave Germany.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
Click to expand...


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.

By the way: The last words of Hegel had been: _"Only one understood me ... " _and after a short thoughtful time he continued _"... and he also did not understand me". _And before he died he translated this even into the German language. What a wonderful man and what a wonderful philosophical death for a philosopher. And "you" threw a bomb during world war 2 into the kitchen of Mrs. Miller and killed her daughter and "you" are still proud to do so 80 years later.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
Click to expand...







zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
Click to expand...


Idiot.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh by the way: Your government captured some (~4) oil tankers 'from the Iran, which brought oil to Venecuela' as "you" said strangely sounding. The Iran says they know nothing about, that this ships have to do with the Iran. But even in case it are ships from the Iran then it is an act of piracy to do so - or what else is the reason of the USA to do so, except on reason of the own absolute power? Who gave you the order to do this?

The same time I heard you like to change the text of the nuclear agreement, which was made once with the Iran in the year 2015 after 13 years negotiations - and which you left in 2018 because Donald Trump had for 2 minutes some new visions,  instead to visit a doctor with this problem. Do you always like to change textes from others with others? How mad is the USA meanwhile?


----------



## rylah

Irony's granny sent a message saying it's confused...









						Pompeo signs deal to redeploy troops from Germany to Poland
					

The agreement, signed in Warsaw, will see some US troops redeployed from Germany to Poland.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: Your government captured some (~4) oil tankers 'from the Iran, which brought oil to Venecuela' as "you" said strangely sounding. The Iran says they know nothing about, that this ships have to do with the Iran. But even in case it are ships from the Iran then it is an act of piracy to do so - or what else is the reason of the USA to do so, except on reason of the own absolute power? Who gave you the order to do this?
> 
> The same time I heard you like to change the text of the nuclear agreement, which was made once with the Iran in the year 2015 after 13 years negotiations - and which you left in 2018 because Donald Trump had for 2 minutes some new visions,  instead to visit a doctor with this problem. Do you always like to change textes from others with others? How mad is the USA meanwhile?
Click to expand...


You made a fool of yourself by your ignorance about WW-II.  Now you want to boast about your ignorance of another topic entirely.  Have you ever heard the expression that when you're in a hole...quit digging?  Well, QUIT DIGGING!


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: Your government captured some (~4) oil tankers 'from the Iran, which brought oil to Venecuela' as "you" said strangely sounding. The Iran says they know nothing about, that this ships have to do with the Iran. But even in case it are ships from the Iran then it is an act of piracy to do so - or what else is the reason of the USA to do so, except on reason of the own absolute power? Who gave you the order to do this?
> 
> The same time I heard you like to change the text of the nuclear agreement, which was made once with the Iran in the year 2015 after 13 years negotiations - and which you left in 2018 because Donald Trump had for 2 minutes some new visions,  instead to visit a doctor with this problem. Do you always like to change textes from others with others? How mad is the USA meanwhile?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself by your ignorance about WW-II.
Click to expand...


It's for me and everyone else in the world totally unimportant that some German submarines tried to confuse the USA in world war 2. Do you think anyone is proud in Germany on this "heroes"? I hope today it is a war crime what this idiots did do. It's for sure a very bad example for everyone else in the world.

But this changes nothing in the fact that Germany never did do anything bad to the USA - but the USA - a nation in the size of a continent - damaged Germany two times in history as never had done another nation in history. And now the USA declares in many ways war on Germany in 2020 AD in times of a pandemic. You are a mad nation - a mad nation with a mad president and an unbelievable amount of totally senseless weapons.



> Now you want to boast about your ignorance of another topic entirely.  Have you ever heard the expression that when you're in a hole...quit digging?  Well, QUIT DIGGING!



Take all of your soldiers including all of your nukes and leave Germany.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: Your government captured some (~4) oil tankers 'from the Iran, which brought oil to Venecuela' as "you" said strangely sounding. The Iran says they know nothing about, that this ships have to do with the Iran. But even in case it are ships from the Iran then it is an act of piracy to do so - or what else is the reason of the USA to do so, except on reason of the own absolute power? Who gave you the order to do this?
> 
> The same time I heard you like to change the text of the nuclear agreement, which was made once with the Iran in the year 2015 after 13 years negotiations - and which you left in 2018 because Donald Trump had for 2 minutes some new visions,  instead to visit a doctor with this problem. Do you always like to change textes from others with others? How mad is the USA meanwhile?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself by your ignorance about WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's for me and everyone else in the world totally unimportant that some German submarines tried to confuse the USA in world war 2. Do you think anyone is proud in Germany on this "heroes"? I hope today it is a war crime what this idiots did do. It's for sure a very bad example for everyone else in the world.
> 
> But this changes nothing in the fact that Germany never did do anything bad to the USA - but the USA - a nation in the size of a continent - damaged Germany two times in history as never had done another nation in history. And now the USA declares in many ways war on Germany in 2020 AD in times of a pandemic. You are a mad nation - a mad nation with a mad president and an unbelievable amount of totally senseless weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to boast about your ignorance of another topic entirely.  Have you ever heard the expression that when you're in a hole...quit digging?  Well, QUIT DIGGING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take all of your soldiers including all of your nukes and leave Germany.
Click to expand...


----------



## theHawk

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: Your government captured some (~4) oil tankers 'from the Iran, which brought oil to Venecuela' as "you" said strangely sounding. The Iran says they know nothing about, that this ships have to do with the Iran. But even in case it are ships from the Iran then it is an act of piracy to do so - or what else is the reason of the USA to do so, except on reason of the own absolute power? Who gave you the order to do this?
> 
> The same time I heard you like to change the text of the nuclear agreement, which was made once with the Iran in the year 2015 after 13 years negotiations - and which you left in 2018 because Donald Trump had for 2 minutes some new visions,  instead to visit a doctor with this problem. Do you always like to change textes from others with others? How mad is the USA meanwhile?
Click to expand...

The ships were never “captured” by the US. They were ordered to hand over their illegal cargo and did so.  It was Iran trying to sell oil to Venezuela.  If they had nothing to do with Iran, then why is Iran screaming about it?


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Don't worry. The next time we will erase all dangerous US-Americans within 10 seconds from this planet and make the blitziest war of all blitziest wars the world ever had seen. Or we will ask Alkuin (=Merlin) to make an exception and to hex the USA, so you sink down in an ignorant irrealism and suffer senseless aggressions.


Don't worry...........we are not worried about you.........Now back to your nonsense postings.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: Your government captured some (~4) oil tankers 'from the Iran, which brought oil to Venecuela' as "you" said strangely sounding. The Iran says they know nothing about, that this ships have to do with the Iran. But even in case it are ships from the Iran then it is an act of piracy to do so - or what else is the reason of the USA to do so, except on reason of the own absolute power? Who gave you the order to do this?
> 
> The same time I heard you like to change the text of the nuclear agreement, which was made once with the Iran in the year 2015 after 13 years negotiations - and which you left in 2018 because Donald Trump had for 2 minutes some new visions,  instead to visit a doctor with this problem. Do you always like to change textes from others with others? How mad is the USA meanwhile?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself by your ignorance about WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's for me and everyone else in the world totally unimportant that some German submarines tried to confuse the USA in world war 2. Do you think anyone is proud in Germany on this "heroes"? I hope today it is a war crime what this idiots did do. It's for sure a very bad example for everyone else in the world.
> 
> But this changes nothing in the fact that Germany never did do anything bad to the USA - but the USA - a nation in the size of a continent - damaged Germany two times in history as never had done another nation in history. And now the USA declares in many ways war on Germany in 2020 AD in times of a pandemic. You are a mad nation - a mad nation with a mad president and an unbelievable amount of totally senseless weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to boast about your ignorance of another topic entirely.  Have you ever heard the expression that when you're in a hole...quit digging?  Well, QUIT DIGGING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take all of your soldiers including all of your nukes and leave Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Take all of your soldiers including all of your nukes and leave Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

theHawk said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me 20 submarines operated in the Gulf of Mexico. In know nothing about this. I'm not able to imagine that one of the very little submarines of Hitler was able to cross the Atlantic, to fight there, and to turn back to Germany. But even in case it would had been so and one or some submarines had the order there to confuse the USA: This is totally unimportant in case of world war 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I proved there were many more than 20 submarines that operated on the East Coast and in the Gulf of Mexico.  You said it was impossible, proving your ignorance of WW-II.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's totally unomprtmtra whether German submarinrs wrre in the gulf of Mexico or not during wrold war 2.  Hitler was not able to attack the forces of the USA to invade the USA or to win a war against the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had bothered to read any of my reliable sources (there are dozens) you would know that the Nazis used specially designed subs to re-supply the attack subs.
> 
> The *Type XIV U-boat* was a modification of the Type IXD, designed to resupply other U-boats, being the only submarine tenders built which were not surface ships. They were nicknamed "_Milchkuh/Milchkühe (pl.)_" (milk cows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We called a submarine "Milchkuh"? What a strange expression for a submarine. ... Got it - was also called "Seekuh". A submarein without offensive weapons, which brought food, fuel and ammunition to the submarines of the operation "Paukenschlag". The operation started with six submarines (1 was defect and had to return), which were able to  reach the USA within 2 weeks. In total existed 10 "milk cows" and 11+9=20 long distance offensive weaponed submarines. Interesting side note of world war 2.
> 
> Whatever - what has this to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and your nukes - all of them - and leave Germany. And tell Donald Trump what Abe said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa, Shhhh!  You have proven yourself a fool about WW-II and worse yet, an ignorant fool.  Educate yourself, then come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: Your government captured some (~4) oil tankers 'from the Iran, which brought oil to Venecuela' as "you" said strangely sounding. The Iran says they know nothing about, that this ships have to do with the Iran. But even in case it are ships from the Iran then it is an act of piracy to do so - or what else is the reason of the USA to do so, except on reason of the own absolute power? Who gave you the order to do this?
> 
> The same time I heard you like to change the text of the nuclear agreement, which was made once with the Iran in the year 2015 after 13 years negotiations - and which you left in 2018 because Donald Trump had for 2 minutes some new visions,  instead to visit a doctor with this problem. Do you always like to change textes from others with others? How mad is the USA meanwhile?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ships were never “captured” by the US.
Click to expand...


Which ships? The tanker?



> They were ordered to hand over their illegal cargo and did so.



What's an act of piracy from the USA, isn't it? Who gave you the right to do so?



> It was Iran trying to sell oil to Venezuela.



So what? Why should "the Iran" (whoever this is in this context) not sell oil in Venezuela or sell owls in Athens?



> If they had nothing to do with Iran, then why is Iran screaming about it?



Who or what, for heavens sake, gives the USA any right to stop Iranian oil tankers and to rob their cargo?


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. The next time we will erase all dangerous US-Americans within 10 seconds from this planet and make the blitziest war of all blitziest wars the world ever had seen. Or we will ask Alkuin (=Merlin) to make an exception and to hex the USA, so you sink down in an ignorant irrealism and suffer senseless aggressions.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...........we are not worried about you.........Now back to your nonsense postings.
Click to expand...


Take all of your soldiers including all of your nukes and leave Germany.


----------



## justinacolmena

Zorro! said:


> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.


The DDR and the Stasi need to go back to the dusty shelves of that old library where they came from. Are modern Germans really that illiterate? Do they really intend to bring these things back all their glory today?








						Die Grundsatzdokumente des Ministeriums für Staatssicherheit
					

Die vorliegende Dokumentation enthält eine Auswahl normativer Quellen, die Auskunft über die wichtigsten Festlegungen und Regelungen im Bereich des Ministeriums für...




					www.bstu.de


----------



## Zorro!

YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China. 



​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.

Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL



= the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.



> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.



Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?

And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.


----------



## zaangalewa

justinacolmena said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> 
> 
> The DDR and the Stasi need to go back to the dusty shelves of that old library where they came from. Are modern Germans really that illiterate? Do they really intend to bring these things back all their glory today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Grundsatzdokumente des Ministeriums für Staatssicherheit
> 
> 
> Die vorliegende Dokumentation enthält eine Auswahl normativer Quellen, die Auskunft über die wichtigsten Festlegungen und Regelungen im Bereich des Ministeriums für...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bstu.de
Click to expand...


What about if you would first learn something about Germany, before you give totally unqualified comments about Germany in a totally wrong context?


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
Click to expand...

We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.

BYE.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
Click to expand...


You have absolutelly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany during the cold war, if the Russians will really attack the West, no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany. I would say you are lucky that we defended you, although you never earned it to be defended.

Bears are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears, specially we love Be[a]r-lin. And we made a short time ago for a folk play, which we play since 1590 AD, a new high tech dragon. The offical name is "Tradino". But we call the dragon "Fanny" (spoken "funny") .


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
Click to expand...

Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........

Bugger off Jerry.


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
Click to expand...


You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
Click to expand...

Trump's a Peacemonger.

Up To 9 Additional Nations Could Join Peace Deal With Israel, Including Saudi Arabia

It's long past time for Germany to quit free-loading on NATO and pay their fair share.


----------



## Zorro!

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
Click to expand...

Time for Germany to pay their fair share.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutelly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany during the cold war, if the Russians will really attack the West, no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany. I would say you are lucky that we defended you, although you never earned it to be defended.
> 
> Bears are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears, specially we love Be[a]r-lin. And we made a short time ago for a folk play, which we play since 1590 AD, a new high tech dragon. The offical name is "Tradino". But we call the dragon "Fanny" (spoken "funny") .
Click to expand...

Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit freeloading off the alliance.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
Click to expand...

Oh sure, it was everyone else's fault.


----------



## zaangalewa

*





Zorro! said:


> ... It's long past time for Germany to quit free-loading on NATO and pay their fair share.



To make some things clear:  What any nation in the NATO pays for the own army is exclusivelly a decision of the own parliament and not the decision of anyone else. And how much money Germany pays for the own defence changes absolutelly nothing in the money the USA. Before Trump decided to waste on stupid reasons billions of the money of the USA to  move the command center of the USA from Germany to Bruxelles and to send 1/3 (10,500 soliers) of your soldiers from Germany to other countries it had left Germany about 216,000 of your soldiers during the last few decades - what was absolutelly not any problem for anyone. So take the rest of your soldiers and leave Germany forever - this will also not be any problem. It's not nice, because many people here  got good relations in the last decades to US-Americans, but that's all. It's for Germany absolutelly not acceptable that in the USA exists such a widespread anti-Germanism so the rabble-rouser Donald Trump is able to generate votes for himselve out of this anti-Germanism.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.



We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, it was everyone else's fault.
Click to expand...


I don't think like an US-American.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
Click to expand...

The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's long past time for Germany to quit free-loading on NATO and pay their fair share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make some things clear:  What any nation in the NATO pays for the own army is exclusivelly a decision of the own parliament and not the decision of anyone else...
Click to expand...

It's also their decision if they are going to be in the treaty organization. 


> ...  And how much money Germany pays for the own defence changes absolutelly nothing in the money the USA...


Yes it does, we will not stand back and fail, so when Germany doesn't meet it's commitments, in order for the commitments to be met, others carry them.


> ... Before Trump decided to waste on stupid reasons billions of the money of the USA to  move the command center of the USA from Germany to Bruxelles and to send 1/3 (10,500 soliers) of your soldiers from Germany to other countries it had left Germany about 216,000 of your soldiers during the last few decades - what was absolutelly not any problem for anyone....


Of course, all those US expenditures were a very nice boost for the German Economy.


> ...  So take the rest of your soldiers and leave Germany forever - this will also not be any problem. It's not nice, because many people here  got good relations in the last decades to US-Americans...


That's nice.


> ... but that's all. It's for Germany absolutelly not acceptable that in the USA exists such a widespread anti-Germanism so the rabble-rouser Donald Trump is able to generate votes for himselve out of this anti-Germanism...


No one is anti-German.  We are only anti-freeloaders.  If you want the benefits of the alliance, meet your commitments.


----------



## Papageorgio

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.



We need to leave, we are wasting our time and resources by being in Germany. Bring the troops home to protect our country. Let Germany spend their money.


----------



## Zorro!

Papageorgio said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to leave, we are wasting our time and resources by being in Germany. Bring the troops home to protect our country. Let Germany spend their money.
Click to expand...

If the Alliance or the US benefits from troops currently stationed there, and Germany allows them to be stationed there, then it's in all of our interests for them to stay.  But, when our needs, or the needs of the alliance change, as they have, then the Troops need to be moved to where they are needed, and in the case under discussion, Poland is now a front, in much the same manner that Germany once was, when all this infrastructure was built.

The German People are a wonderful people, the world needs these hardworking craftsmen.  The Germany of today is fully capable of self-reliance and fulfilling it's international obligations.  It has come through it's NAZI period and the terrible national suicide under Hitler, the struggle against the USSR, followed by the monumental task of reunification, and it's time that it took it's place among the nations of the world as a fully self-sufficient Regional Power.  We in the US do not stand against this, we welcome this and take pride in it, as we fostered it these many decades.


----------



## Papageorgio

Zorro! said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to leave, we are wasting our time and resources by being in Germany. Bring the troops home to protect our country. Let Germany spend their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Alliance or the US benefits from troops currently stationed there, and Germany allows them to be stationed there, then it's in all of our interests for them to stay.  But, when our needs, or the needs of the alliance change, as they have, then the Troops need to be moved to where they are needed, and in the case under discussion, Poland is now a front, in much the same manner that Germany once was, when all this infrastructure was built.
> 
> The German People are a wonderful people, the world needs these hardworking craftsmen.  The Germany of today is fully capable of self-reliance and fulfilling it's international obligations.  It has come through it's NAZI period and the terrible national suicide under Hitler, the struggle against the USSR, followed by the monumental task of reunification, and it's time that it took it's place among the nations of the world as a fully self-sufficient Regional Power.  We in the US do not stand against this, we welcome this and take pride in it, as we fostered it these many decades.
Click to expand...


I don't have anything against Germany, we need our troops home. We are not the world police, we have needs in our country that need to be taken care of. Germany s self reliant and they need to pay for their security, just as we do.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
Click to expand...


As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement with not only 1.5% but even 2% up to the year 2024.

But Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany. Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites.

The result of all this is very clear to me - very short: Leave Germany not only with some of your soldiers, who are not able to defend Germany, because they are not able to defend what the USA hates. And how much money Germany will pay for what kind of German army -  a NATO-compatible army or not a NATO-compatible army - is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA.

And - lazybone - ¿Why do you not read what I said here before you came? - then I would not have to repeat what I said.


----------



## Zorro!

Papageorgio said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> The US president has reportedly ordered the Pentagon to reduce the number of troops by 9,500 from the 34,500 permanently assigned in Germany as part of a long-standing arrangement with Washington’s Nato ally.
> 
> Johann Wadephul, the deputy chair of the parliamentary group of Angela Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union (CDU), described the withdrawal as a wake-up call. “The plans show that the Trump administration is neglecting an elementary task of leadership, to bind coalition partners into decision-making processes,” he said.
> 
> “Everyone profits from the alliance sticking together, only Russia and China profit from discord. Washington should pay more attention to that.”
> 
> The leader of the parliamentary group of the leftwing party Die Linke welcomed the development. “The federal government should accept it with gratitude and promptly start preparing the complete withdrawal of US soldiers with the Trump administration,” said Dietmar Bartsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Regrettable': Germany reacts to Trump plan to withdraw US troops
> 
> 
> Reduction of 9,500 personnel criticised by German right and welcomed by left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to leave, we are wasting our time and resources by being in Germany. Bring the troops home to protect our country. Let Germany spend their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Alliance or the US benefits from troops currently stationed there, and Germany allows them to be stationed there, then it's in all of our interests for them to stay.  But, when our needs, or the needs of the alliance change, as they have, then the Troops need to be moved to where they are needed, and in the case under discussion, Poland is now a front, in much the same manner that Germany once was, when all this infrastructure was built.
> 
> The German People are a wonderful people, the world needs these hardworking craftsmen.  The Germany of today is fully capable of self-reliance and fulfilling it's international obligations.  It has come through it's NAZI period and the terrible national suicide under Hitler, the struggle against the USSR, followed by the monumental task of reunification, and it's time that it took it's place among the nations of the world as a fully self-sufficient Regional Power.  We in the US do not stand against this, we welcome this and take pride in it, as we fostered it these many decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anything against Germany, we need our troops home...
Click to expand...

Where that is true, I'm sure that will occur.


> We are not the world police...


We have NATO commitments.





> We have self defense commit, we have needs in our country that need to be taken care of.


We do.


> Germany s self reliant and they need to pay for their security, just as we do.


Yup.  Time for Germany to pull up their Big Boy pants. They are ready!


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's long past time for Germany to quit free-loading on NATO and pay their fair share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make some things clear:  What any nation in the NATO pays for the own army is exclusivelly a decision of the own parliament and not the decision of anyone else...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also their decision if they are going to be in the treaty organization.[/uotze]
> 
> No! We - the cituizemnnc of the federal rfeaouibaoic iof Grmany - decide what our army has to do - no one else. Otherwise the right of resistance of ever German citizen will be activated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  And how much money Germany pays for the own defence changes absolutelly nothing in the money the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joker. When you callled aback about 200,00 soires form G4rmany - how muhc koney sank your costs for defence? = cents or minus some billion dollar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will not stand back and fail, so when Germany doesn't meet it's commitments, in order for the commitments
> to be met, others carry them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Before Trump decided to waste on stupid reasons billions of the money of the USA to  move the command center of the USA from Germany to Bruxelles and to send 1/3 (10,500 soliers) of your soldiers from Germany to other countries it had left Germany about 216,000 of your soldiers during the last few decades - what was absolutelly not any problem for anyone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, all those US expenditures were a very nice boost for the German Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. The US-army costs us money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  So take the rest of your soldiers and leave Germany forever - this will also not be any problem. It's not nice, because many people here  got good relations in the last decades to US-Americans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that's all. It's for Germany absolutelly not acceptable that in the USA exists such a widespread anti-Germanism so the rabble-rouser Donald Trump is able to generate votes for himselve out of this anti-Germanism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is anti-German.
Click to expand...


Anti-Germanism brings votes in the USA. It's totally clear to me what this means.



> We are only anti-freeloaders.



Anti what? Schmarotzer? Your are calling us Schmarotzer? ... US-Americans know how to speak with friends and partners.



> If you want the benefits of the alliance, meet your commitments.



U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-a-b-l-e impertinence. Take your soldiers - all of them - leave Germany forever - and let us forget that we ever made the mistake to defend the criminal USA.


----------



## AZrailwhale

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
Click to expand...

The funny thing about that statement, was that Wilson was the voice of moderation at Versailles.  If anyone created Hitler, it was the French with some British support.
As for Germany doing nothing to the USA, in July of 1914 Germany started an unprovoked war of aggression that cost millions of lives, in 1915 Germany declared unrestricted submarine warfare where it would attack ALL SHIPPING including neutrals in waters near England or France.  That was a clear violation of international law and cost the lives on NEUTRAL Americans sailing on NEUTRAL American flagged ships. In 1939 Germany started ANOTHER unprovoked war that cost millions of lives.   In WWII Germany did the same thing long before it declared war on the USA.   Clearly marked and lit American merchant ships were being sunk and clearly marked US warships were being attacked and sunk by Hitler's U Boats.  Under international law, a combatant doesn't have the right to attack neutral shipping.  The most it can legally do is intercept it, board it and send it into port for adjudication of whether or not the ship was carrying contraband, if so the cargo, not the ship, is forfeit to the warring power.  In 1914 and 1939, NO ONE ATTACKED GERMANY.  Germany attacked it's neighbors without provocation.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
Click to expand...

Fake News:





You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!







						Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
					

Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...




					tradingeconomics.com
				





> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...


He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.


> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...


And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:

Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.

It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.


> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...


Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> ... Yup.  Time for Germany to pull up their Big Boy pants. They are ready!



Did you ever made a test for your IQ? What was the result?


----------



## Zorro!

AZrailwhale said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about that statement, was that Wilson was the voice of moderation at Versailles.  If anyone created Hitler, it was the French with some British support.
> As for Germany doing nothing to the USA, in July of 1914 Germany started an unprovoked war of aggression that cost millions of lives, in 1915 Germany declared unrestricted submarine warfare where it would attack ALL SHIPPING including neutrals in waters near England or France.  That was a clear violation of international law and cost the lives on NEUTRAL Americans sailing on NEUTRAL American flagged ships. In 1939 Germany started ANOTHER unprovoked war that cost millions of lives.   In WWII Germany did the same thing long before it declared war on the USA.   Clearly marked and lit American merchant ships were being sunk and clearly marked US warships were being attacked and sunk by Hitler's U Boats.  Under international law, a combatant doesn't have the right to attack neutral shipping.  The most it can legally do is intercept it, board it and send it into port for adjudication of whether or not the ship was carrying contraband, if so the cargo, not the ship, is forfeit to the warring power.  In 1914 and 1939, NO ONE ATTACKED GERMANY.  Germany attacked it's neighbors without provocation.
Click to expand...

That was all a long long long long time ago.  Any German "sins" for WWI were more than paid by the unjust "peace" that followed which lead directly to the resumption of hostilities in WW11. American learning from that painful experience made sure that just peace followed, helping to rebuilding Germany into the worlds 3rd most powerful economy.  Germany has wrestled mightily in effective self--examination and they are in no sense the same people that they were a century ago when Hitler came to power.  They are responsible, productive, valuable and more than capable of carrying their own weight and it long past time that they do.

None of us has a perfect past, and the past is unchangeable, it's the future that our current decisions and actions affect, let's focus on that.  Our mutual defense agreement is much stronger with a fully participating Germany.  Let's stick to that.


----------



## zaangalewa

AZrailwhale said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about that statement, was that Wilson was the voice of moderation at Versailles.  If anyone created Hitler, it was the French with some British support.
> As for Germany doing nothing to the USA, in July of 1914 Germany started an unprovoked war of aggression that cost millions of lives, in 1915 Germany declared unrestricted submarine warfare where it would attack ALL SHIPPING including neutrals in waters near England or France.  That was a clear violation of international law and cost the lives on NEUTRAL Americans sailing on NEUTRAL American flagged ships. In 1939 Germany started ANOTHER unprovoked war that cost millions of lives.   In WWII Germany did the same thing long before it declared war on the USA.   Clearly marked and lit American merchant ships were being sunk and clearly marked US warships were being attacked and sunk by Hitler's U Boats.  Under international law, a combatant doesn't have the right to attack neutral shipping.  The most it can legally do is intercept it, board it and send it into port for adjudication of whether or not the ship was carrying contraband, if so the cargo, not the ship, is forfeit to the warring power.  In 1914 and 1939, NO ONE ATTACKED GERMANY.
Click to expand...


World war 1 began because Serbs murdered the Erzherzog of Austria (the heir of the throne of Austria). And world war 2 began with the secret part of the Molotow-Ribbentrop pact, where Stalin and Hitler decided  to eliminate Poland again. You was an ally of the Soviet Stalin and sold the East of Europe (and a big part of Asia) to Stalin after world war 2.



> Germany attacked it's neighbors without provocation.



Never Germany did do anything bad to the USA - but the USA did do many evil things to Germany" is a totaly correct statement from me. Read what I said here in this thread, before you started to say all this nonsense here.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
Click to expand...


What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2% in 2024 - this will not happen because of Corona, because of the Brexit and because of the war on world economy of the USA. Be happy if we will be able to pay 0.5% for our own army.


----------



## AZrailwhale

zaangalewa said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about that statement, was that Wilson was the voice of moderation at Versailles.  If anyone created Hitler, it was the French with some British support.
> As for Germany doing nothing to the USA, in July of 1914 Germany started an unprovoked war of aggression that cost millions of lives, in 1915 Germany declared unrestricted submarine warfare where it would attack ALL SHIPPING including neutrals in waters near England or France.  That was a clear violation of international law and cost the lives on NEUTRAL Americans sailing on NEUTRAL American flagged ships. In 1939 Germany started ANOTHER unprovoked war that cost millions of lives.   In WWII Germany did the same thing long before it declared war on the USA.   Clearly marked and lit American merchant ships were being sunk and clearly marked US warships were being attacked and sunk by Hitler's U Boats.  Under international law, a combatant doesn't have the right to attack neutral shipping.  The most it can legally do is intercept it, board it and send it into port for adjudication of whether or not the ship was carrying contraband, if so the cargo, not the ship, is forfeit to the warring power.  In 1914 and 1939, NO ONE ATTACKED GERMANY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World war 1 began because Serbs murdered the Erzherzog of Austria (the heir of the throne of Austria). And world war 2 began with the secret part of the Molotow-Ribbentrop pact, where Stalin and Hitler decided  to eliminate Poland again. You was an ally of the Soviet Stalin and sold the East of Europe (and a big part of Asia) to Stalin after world war 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany attacked it's neighbors without provocation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never Germany did do anything bad to the USA - but the USA did do many evil things to Germany" is a totaly correct statement from me. Read what I said here in this thread, before you started to say all this nonsense here.
Click to expand...

What does the murder of an Austrian prince by a anarchist have to do with Germany attacking France?
As for the second part, what part or GERMAN SUBMARINERS murdering American civilian sailors by sinking their LIT and OBVIOUSLY MARKED NEUTRAL merchant ships don't you understand?  The USA didn't do anything to Germany except retaliate for unprovoked attacks made when the USA wasn't part of the war.  In both World Wars Germany was the aggressor.  Heck, it the early years of WWI, the USA was selling war material to Germany despite British and French objections.  Your nation even built special "merchant" U Boats to carry the cargos to Germany.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about that statement, was that Wilson was the voice of moderation at Versailles.  If anyone created Hitler, it was the French with some British support.
> As for Germany doing nothing to the USA, in July of 1914 Germany started an unprovoked war of aggression that cost millions of lives, in 1915 Germany declared unrestricted submarine warfare where it would attack ALL SHIPPING including neutrals in waters near England or France.  That was a clear violation of international law and cost the lives on NEUTRAL Americans sailing on NEUTRAL American flagged ships. In 1939 Germany started ANOTHER unprovoked war that cost millions of lives.   In WWII Germany did the same thing long before it declared war on the USA.   Clearly marked and lit American merchant ships were being sunk and clearly marked US warships were being attacked and sunk by Hitler's U Boats.  Under international law, a combatant doesn't have the right to attack neutral shipping.  The most it can legally do is intercept it, board it and send it into port for adjudication of whether or not the ship was carrying contraband, if so the cargo, not the ship, is forfeit to the warring power.  In 1914 and 1939, NO ONE ATTACKED GERMANY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World war 1 began because Serbs murdered the Erzherzog of Austria (the heir of the throne of Austria). And world war 2 began with the secret part of the Molotow-Ribbentrop pact, where Stalin and Hitler decided  to eliminate Poland again. You was an ally of the Soviet Stalin and sold the East of Europe (and a big part of Asia) to Stalin after world war 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany attacked it's neighbors without provocation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never Germany did do anything bad to the USA - but the USA did do many evil things to Germany" is a totaly correct statement from me. Read what I said here in this thread, before you started to say all this nonsense here.
Click to expand...

Fake News.

On April 4, 1917, The United States declared war on Germany because Germany was attacking US shipping in the North Atlantic and the Mediterranean, AND, it was attempting to entice Mexico into a military alliance against the United States.  Those are Acts of War, and they will get you a good old fashioned Yankee Ass Kicking, for sure.

Germany was attacking our shipping and we warned them to cease and desist, or else, and we were given a German pledge that they would stop attacking our shipping.  They reneged.

And Germany was, again, fairly warned.  While the German Navy convinced the military leadership and Kaiser Wilhelm II that a resumption of unrestricted submarine warfare would have a wonderful outcome for Germany and German policymakers argued that they could violate the “Sussex pledge” not to attack US shipping.

German Chancellor Theobald von Bethmann-Hollweg protested, correctly stating that that resuming submarine warfare would draw the United States into the war on behalf of the Allies, followed by a full fledged ass kicking for Germany. Despite these warnings, the German Government decided to resume unrestricted submarine attacks on all Allied and neutral shipping within prescribed war zones, reckoning that German submarines would end the war long before the first U.S. troopships landed in Europe, oops!. On January 31, 1917, German Ambassador to the United States Count Johann von Bernstorff presented U.S. Secretary of State Robert Lansing a note declaring Germany’s intention to restart unrestricted submarine warfare the following day.




_The Good German Chancellor who saw the Ass Kicking that would result for Germany if they resume attacking US shipping and wisely warned against this madness._​Throughout February and March 1917, German submarines foolishly targeted and sank several U.S. ships, resulting in the deaths of numerous U.S. seamen and citizens. Acts such as these are known as "not smart."

On January 19, 1917, naval intelligence intercepted and decrypted a telegram sent by German Foreign Minister Arthur "Dummy" Zimmermann to the equally stupid German Ambassador in Mexico City. The “Zimmermann Telegram” promised the Mexican Government that Germany would help Mexico conquer Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, California, Nevada and Oklahoma for the US. In return for this promised future assistance attacking the US, Germany asked for Mexican support in the war.


> Never Germany did do anything bad to the USA


So declaring war on us was being good to the US?  Who knew!  Anyway, by drawing the US into the Conflict, Germany again got it's ass kicked.




_Hitler, as War is declared against US, he just ensured his personal destruction and the destruction of his own nation and those of his allies_.​
But, that was a long time ago, and there is a bright future of alliance and cooperation between Germany and the US now.  It is long past time for Germany to join the proud circle in the NATO alliance that meet or exceed the 2% commitment.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
Click to expand...

No.


> ... this will not happen because of Corona...


7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.  


> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...


Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.


----------



## zaangalewa

AZrailwhale said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE THE GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = the chancellor of the federal republic of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUT OF EAST GERMANY, BUT YOU CAN’T TAKE THE EAST GERMANY OUT OF THE GIRL. Angela Merkel’s Germany is terrified of upsetting China.
> 
> View attachment 389621​As Europe weighs what course to take in the face of Lying Outlaw Slaver Beijing’s growing belligerence, it has become increasingly clear that the decision depends on Berlin. Germany is China’s most important counterpart on the continent. Unfortunately for Europe, it is equally clear that Germany’s economic entanglement with Lying Outlaw Slaver China has become so extensive that reversing it is no longer a realistic option.
> 
> Germany’s big industrial powerhouses, including Volkswagen and the engineering conglomerate Siemens, were among the first European companies that made the jump to China in the 1980s and have benefited from the unparalleled economic growth in the East. However, over the years the likes of Volkswagen and Siemens developed an unhealthy economic dependency on the Chinese market. While domestic consumption stagnated, the demographic growth and rise of the middle class at the Pacific coastline promised rising profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh by the way - "You wan": Our government decided to pay to (or for) the USA 1 billion for to build a harbor in Germany, where you can land on your LPG with your tankers and sell it here. They expect in return that the USA stops it's illegal attacks against the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2. Do you think your government is corrupt enough to agree?
> 
> And don't forget to call home all of your soldiers out of Germany. We are tired meanwhile about the USA, about Russia, about China and about the most European nations and it's perhaps a good idea to reduce all contacts to all the new egocentralized and warhungry idiots - ah sorry "nations" - to strict economical issues and necessities. Send us a message when Donald Trump will be dead, so we can send you in return a congratulatory telegram.
> 
> 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't care bro.........we held the line for you ........and now that the bear is gone.....and you've sold your soul to the dragon..........you ungrateful shits try to tell us what we should do and don't uphold your promises.
> 
> BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutaly not any idea what you say, isn't it? Germany never did do anything bad to the USA in history - but the USA did do a lot of evil things to Germany. And for the idea to fire nukes into the center of Germany durig the cold war, if the Russians will attack the West no one here needs to be grateful to the USA, which "defended" Germany.
> 
> Bear are by the way very nice creatures of god. We love bears. And we made a short time ago for a folk play whch we play since 1590 a new high tech dragon. We call the dragon "Fanny". The officla name is Tradino.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn..........you sit here saying we are the bad guys when you had Hitler........
> 
> Bugger off Jerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made Hitler during world war 1, idiot! You and your allies created a totally instable and mad situation after world war 1 in Germany and so the mad man Hitler and his gang was able to overtake the absolute power in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about that statement, was that Wilson was the voice of moderation at Versailles.  If anyone created Hitler, it was the French with some British support.
> As for Germany doing nothing to the USA, in July of 1914 Germany started an unprovoked war of aggression that cost millions of lives, in 1915 Germany declared unrestricted submarine warfare where it would attack ALL SHIPPING including neutrals in waters near England or France.  That was a clear violation of international law and cost the lives on NEUTRAL Americans sailing on NEUTRAL American flagged ships. In 1939 Germany started ANOTHER unprovoked war that cost millions of lives.   In WWII Germany did the same thing long before it declared war on the USA.   Clearly marked and lit American merchant ships were being sunk and clearly marked US warships were being attacked and sunk by Hitler's U Boats.  Under international law, a combatant doesn't have the right to attack neutral shipping.  The most it can legally do is intercept it, board it and send it into port for adjudication of whether or not the ship was carrying contraband, if so the cargo, not the ship, is forfeit to the warring power.  In 1914 and 1939, NO ONE ATTACKED GERMANY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World war 1 began because Serbs murdered the Erzherzog of Austria (the heir of the throne of Austria). And world war 2 began with the secret part of the Molotow-Ribbentrop pact, where Stalin and Hitler decided  to eliminate Poland again. You was an ally of the Soviet Stalin and sold the East of Europe (and a big part of Asia) to Stalin after world war 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany attacked it's neighbors without provocation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never Germany did do anything bad to the USA - but the USA did do many evil things to Germany" is a totaly correct statement from me. Read what I said here in this thread, before you started to say all this nonsense here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the murder of an Austrian prince by a anarchist have to do with Germany attacking France?
Click to expand...


Study history. A long time before World War 1 had happened everyone in Europe knew that a big war will come. All the time before everyone placed the stones for the domino effect "world war 1" which had started in Sarajavo.



> As for the second part, what part or GERMAN SUBMARINERS murdering American civilian sailors by sinking their LIT and OBVIOUSLY MARKED NEUTRAL merchant ships don't you understand?



The USA made a war crime by delivering weapons in private ships to nations, which were in war with Germany.



> The USA didn't do anything to Germany except retaliate for unprovoked attacks made when the USA wasn't part of the war.



Are you mad? You was a long time part of world war 1 with your weapon trades, before you declared war.



> In both World Wars Germany was the aggressor.



What a bullshit. Germany was an aggressor? In a war? Whatelse is someone, who is part of a war?



> Heck, it the early years of WWI, the USA was selling war material to Germany despite British and French objections.



During world war 1 German weapon manufacturers delivered ignitors for artillery shells to Great Britain so the Brites were able kill German soldiers with. No wonder: The Prussian emperor over Germany William II was a Brit. Do you think such things drive weapon manufacturers and weapon dealers crazy? Their nation is their money box.



> Your nation even built special "merchant" U Boats to carry the cargos to Germany.



"U boats" are "submarines". "Führer" is a "leader". "Reich" is "empire" and so on and so on. Totally superflous to use a propagandistic war speech decades after totally uninteresting old wars, which are written down in boring history books,

Do you know how drug dealers today transport drugs from South America to Europe? With private submarines. Do they do the same from Asia to America? Or from any other place in the world to any other place in the world? Do you know what the armies of the world do against this? Nothing! And which police inspection has an own submarine? The NY police departement? 

Oh by the way: Our soldiers are still searching for Osama Bin Laden in Afghanistan, what I am not surprised about. We are slow. But what did do all soldiers of the western world together in Afghanistan? They made Afghanistan to the greatest raw opium producer the world ever had seen!


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
Click to expand...


Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.



> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
Click to expand...


Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!

By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> ... So declaring war on us was being good to the US? ...



It was impossible for Hitler to declare war on the USA. He had not any realistic possibility to attack the USA. I guess he did do so, because he lived in fear the USA could perhaps first manage the problem "Pearl Harbor" (Pacific fleet nearly toally destroyed) and forget to do war against Germany. This was not in his interest. He liked the USA to be in war with Germany. So he declared war on the USA and the USA did do him the favor to accept this.

By the way: Do you really think Hitlers plan was to win world war 2?


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... So declaring war on us was being good to the US? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was impossible for Hitler to declare war on the USA. He had not any realistic possibility to attack the USA. I guess he did do so, because he lived in fear the USA could perhaps first manage the problem "Pearl Harbor" (Pacific fleet nearly toally destroyed) and forget to do war against Germany. This was not in his interest. He liked the USA to be in war with Germany. So he declared war on the USA and the USA did do him the favor to accept this...
Click to expand...

Actually we did the German People a favor by whipping his crazy ass.


> ... By the way: Do you really think Hitlers plan was to win world war 2?...


I have no idea.  But, we do know that in June of 1941 he invaded Russia, which he considered to be inferior.  And in Dec of 1941 he declared on the US, who he also considered to be inferior.  Then all these inferior folks kicked his ass, so seems like he was more deluded than superior, and how much benefit is there in attempting to understand the deluded?

Here is what I know.  Germans are amazing craftsmen, industrious and hardworking. Every time I'm in Germany I'm amazed and their kind graciousness, my goodness, they could not be more welcoming.  I'm grateful that our nations are now friends and I look forward to that always being true.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... So declaring war on us was being good to the US? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was impossible for Hitler to declare war on the USA. He had not any realistic possibility to attack the USA. I guess he did do so, because he lived in fear the USA could perhaps first manage the problem "Pearl Harbor" (Pacific fleet nearly toally destroyed) and forget to do war against Germany. This was not in his interest. He liked the USA to be in war with Germany. So he declared war on the USA and the USA did do him the favor to accept this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we did the German People a favor by whipping his crazy ass.
Click to expand...


With your  bombing of Germany and your mass murder on Germans you made the war against Hitler much longer as it had to be and indeed you made it impossible for Germany to become again a so called "civilized nation". Germany was after word war 2 dead forever. No one gave Germany any chance any longer.



> ... By the way: Do you really think Hitlers plan was to win world war 2?...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  But, we do know that in June of 1941 he invaded Russia, which he considered to be inferior.
Click to expand...


Stalin was very surprised.



> And in Dec of 1941 he declared on the US, who he also considered to be inferior.



He declared war on the USA because the USA was inferior? ... A strange explanation ... You had set 2 million soldiers from 100,000 (which you had before) into world war 1 over the Atlantic. ... Hitler said he had learned to lie from an US-American president ... and he was a perfect liar (_"Even the opposite of his lies are lies again" _said about him his contemptorary Johannes Fest, the father of Joachim Fest)



> Then all these inferior folks kicked his ass,



53 countries as far as I heard. The world had had an enemy, who unified all others. Remembers me somehow to someone who said once "Ich bin die Kraft, die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute schafft!".



> so seems like he was more deluded than superior,



Depends how to see it. It exists a theory that he was absolute successful in a pseudo-nietzscheanian way to think. The reduction of Germany and everything what any German says always only to the theme Adolf Hitler - long decades after his death - is perhaps more than even Hitler had expected.



> and how much benefit is there in attempting to understand the deluded?



The deluded? ... I don't know what to do with this word now. ...



> Here is what I know.  Germans are amazing craftsmen, industrious and hardworking.



Germans are idiots. That's what most Germans think about Germans.



> Every time I'm in Germany I'm amazed and their kind graciousness, my goodness, they could not be more welcoming.



I fear that's over.



> I'm grateful that our nations are now friends and I look forward to that always being true.



If a politician in Germany would today use the phrase "deutsch-amerikanische Freundschaft" (German-American friendship);  which was used since world war 2 from all politicians, then I guess the most Germans today would start to be very amused about this idiot.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Delusional Nazi wanna be. Hitler and the Nazis were the agrresor in every declaration of war, they absorbed Austria they absorbed the Czechs, they attacked Poland, they attacked Denmark and Norway, they attacked the Low Countries, they attacked Briton and France. Then they attacked Yugoslavia and Greece followed by attacking the Soviet Union. In EVERY CASE the Germans attacked peaceful nations. Then in Dec 41 the Germans declared war on the USA. IN NONE of those cases did another Nation attack Germany, make threats or invade Germany. Any claim by you otherwise is a delusional lie and simply NOT TRUE. Germany instigated bombing cities as well.


----------



## zaangalewa

RetiredGySgt said:


> Delusional Nazi wanna be. Hitler and the Nazis were the agrresor in every declaration of war, they absorbed Austria [/they absorbed the Czechs,


they attacked Poland, they attacked Denmark and Norway, they attacked the Low Countries, they attacked Briton and France. Then they attacked Yugoslavia and Greece followed by attacking the Soviet Union. In EVERY CASE the Germans attacked peaceful nations. Then in Dec 41 the Germans declared war on the USA. IN NONE of those cases did another Nation attack Germany, make threats or invade Germany. Any claim by you otherwise is a delusional lie and simply NOT TRUE. Germany instigated bombing cities as well.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## RetiredGySgt

zaangalewa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional Nazi wanna be. Hitler and the Nazis were the agrresor in every declaration of war, they absorbed Austria [/they absorbed the Czechs,
> 
> 
> 
> they attacked Poland, they attacked Denmark and Norway, they attacked the Low Countries, they attacked Briton and France. Then they attacked Yugoslavia and Greece followed by attacking the Soviet Union. In EVERY CASE the Germans attacked peaceful nations. Then in Dec 41 the Germans declared war on the USA. IN NONE of those cases did another Nation attack Germany, make threats or invade Germany. Any claim by you otherwise is a delusional lie and simply NOT TRUE. Germany instigated bombing cities as well.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
I see you are to stupid to even use the quote function here.


----------



## zaangalewa

RetiredGySgt said:


> ... Delusional Nazi wanna be. Hitler and the Nazis were the agrresor in every declaration of war, they absorbed Austria they absorbed the Czechs, they attacked Poland, they attacked Denmark and Norway, they attacked the Low Countries, they attacked Briton and France. Then they attacked Yugoslavia and Greece followed by attacking the Soviet Union. In EVERY CASE the Germans attacked peaceful nations. Then in Dec 41 the Germans declared war on the USA. IN NONE of those cases did another Nation attack Germany, make threats or invade Germany. Any claim by you otherwise is a delusional lie and simply NOT TRUE. Germany instigated bombing cities as well.



It's a pretty bullshit what you say here. True and wrong the same time. But I don't like to write a book now. It is at it is: Never Germany did do anything bad to the USA. But you destroyed Germany and sold a big part of Europe to your ally Stalin. The only thing the USA had earned from Germans is death and destruction - if we would think like an average US-American idiot. And you expect "gratefulness" - what's totally absurde.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
Click to expand...

Sorry about your bugs.


----------



## zaangalewa

RetiredGySgt said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional Nazi wanna be. Hitler and the Nazis were the agrresor in every declaration of war, they absorbed Austria [/they absorbed the Czechs,
> 
> 
> 
> they attacked Poland, they attacked Denmark and Norway, they attacked the Low Countries, they attacked Briton and France. Then they attacked Yugoslavia and Greece followed by attacking the Soviet Union. In EVERY CASE the Germans attacked peaceful nations. Then in Dec 41 the Germans declared war on the USA. IN NONE of those cases did another Nation attack Germany, make threats or invade Germany. Any claim by you otherwise is a delusional lie and simply NOT TRUE. Germany instigated bombing cities as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I see you are to stupid to even use the quote function here.
[/QUOTE]
Germans are sometimes able to be much more stupid, than you are able to think.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
Click to expand...


You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.


----------



## Mindful

MarathonMike said:


> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.



Germany has a national neurosis about anything military, or being seen to be militaristic. Patriotism is discouraged.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany has a national neurosis about anything military, or being seen to be militaristic. Patriotism is discouraged.
Click to expand...


Normally Germany had saved within 24 hours all refugees from Moira in Lesbos, Greece, after some of them had burned down this camp. But we decided to be very cautious this time. Most Europeans hate us, when we do such things. And we do not like to be attacked again from all the united racist idiots worldwide - under the leadership of the USA - as a brutal and cruel Germany, which had given a chance for a better life in 2015 to a million people from within Europe and another million from outside of Europe.


----------



## MarathonMike

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany has a national neurosis about anything military, or being seen to be militaristic. Patriotism is discouraged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally Germany had saved within 24 hours all refugees from Moira in Lesbos, Greece, after some of them had burned down this camp. But we decided to be very cautious this time. Most Europeans hate us, when we do such things. And we do not like to be attacked again from all the united racist idiots worldwide - under the leadership of the USA - as a brutal and cruel Germany, which had given a chance for a better life in 2015 to a million people from within Europe and another million from outside of Europe.
Click to expand...

Why is there no effort to create refugee cities in or near the Middle East where all of these refugees are coming from? Why is it the responsibility of Western nations to bear the brunt of Middle Eastern failures of leadership?


----------



## Mindful

__





						Jordan remains second largest refugee host globally — UNHCR
					

AMMAN — Jordan remains the second largest refugee host per capita worldwide with roughly 750,000 refugees, of 57 different nationalities, according to a UNHCR report released in June.




					www.jordantimes.com


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany has a national neurosis about anything military, or being seen to be militaristic. Patriotism is discouraged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally Germany had saved within 24 hours all refugees from Moira in Lesbos, Greece, after some of them had burned down this camp. But we decided to be very cautious this time. Most Europeans hate us, when we do such things. And we do not like to be attacked again from all the united racist idiots worldwide - under the leadership of the USA - as a brutal and cruel Germany, which had given a chance for a better life in 2015 to a million people from within Europe and another million from outside of Europe.
Click to expand...

Oh Jesus...........that song again............go for it.........been there done that ...

Have fun............


----------



## eagle1462010

zaangalewa said:


> Normally Germany had saved within 24 hours all refugees from Moira in Lesbos, Greece, after some of them had burned down this camp. But we decided to be very cautious this time. Most Europeans hate us, when we do such things. And we do not like to be attacked again from all the united racist idiots worldwide - under the leadership of the USA - as a brutal and cruel Germany, which had given a chance for a better life in 2015 to a million people from within Europe and another million from outside of Europe.


Your time bro............here you are preaching the UN we have to help............then you don't show the fuck up.

Have fun.............your turn......enjoy .......BYOBB...........Bring your own body bags.


----------



## eagle1462010

I have that one on vhs.........Where was Germany..........

Proof positive of why we don't need you.


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.
Click to expand...

Now with Trump as President, it turns out our bugs are fine.

A real study by German researchers published in _Science_ in April is widely accepted—among experts—as the largest and most definitive study to date on the “Insect Apocalypse” scenario.

Researchers at the German Centre for Integrative Biodiversity Research, Leipzig University and Martin Luther University led by first author Dr. Roel van Klink analyzed almost a century’s worth of data from 166 long-term insect surveys in various parts of the world. A short list of the topline findings:

Overall, terrestrial insects are declining much less rapidly (3 to 6 fold less) than other recent high-profile studies had suggested, and even this likely overstates the trend. Freshwater insect populations are actually increasing.
“Crop cover,” which means things like corn, soybeans, sorghum, cotton, spring and winter wheat, alfalfa and hay, is associated with increases in insect populations.
There is no association between insect population trends and global warming.
The only clear association with insect declines is with urbanization, likely caused by habitat destruction, light pollution and waste pollution.
The origins of the various ‘sky is falling’ narratives and why journalists, and even some scientists, consistently get it wrong.

*The Bee Apocalypse: The origin story*.

It was launched with typical Fake News sensationalism:




The Fake News apocalypse narrative ran up against abundant evidence of rising or stable populations of honeybees over the last 25 years, except for a slight dip due to CCD in 2006-7. Honeybees are basically livestock, and governments around the world keep close tabs on the number of hives in each country. Those numbers have been rising on every habitable continent in the world since the mid-1990s, and globally have reached record numbers. After hyping a catastrophe for years in fundraising Buzz Kill scare-a-grams, even the Sierra Club finally admitted in 2018 that
…honeybees are at no risk of dying off.  … The total number of managed honeybees worldwide has risen 45% over the last half century.​
Next came the Fake News claims of a wild bee catastrophe. There are thousands of known species and thousands more we don’t know about. Most are solitary and don’t form hives. They tend to be very small and they often live in holes in the ground. In sum, they’re hard to count. That didn’t stop a series of dire Fake News predictions, including from the Sierra Club as it shamelessly Gish galloped from honeybees to wild bees. The problem for the activists was that the very nature of wild bees means there is almost no data to support their claims. And the species that pollinate crops, and so come into most frequent contact with pesticides, are thriving.

The Fake News bird apocalypse never really took flight. After some questionable studies, it soon became clear that earlier bird declines leveled off and even reversed



in the 1990s. Besides, the real killer of birds is cats, both feral and domestic, that are estimated to slaughter between 1.3 billion and 4 billion birds annually in the United States alone. Proposing a ban on cats, however, is bound to be unpopular. It wasn’t until the insect apocalypse that doomsayers found a way to get around the problem that the data did not support various ‘imminent collapse’ predictions.

If counting wild bees is well-nigh impossible, getting anything like an accurate gauge on insects is orders of magnitude harder.

Goulson, a controversial researcher, notorious for the stridency of his anti-pesticide campaigning and willingness to produce made-to-order, science-for hire research for activist groups. Despite the fact that the samples were taken in nature reserves, the purported decline was clearly due to modern farming practices, he explained to the Guardian with a straight face.

Goulson said a likely explanation could be that the flying insects perish when they leave the nature reserves. “Farmland has very little to offer for any wild creature,” he said. “But exactly what is causing their death is open to debate. It could be simply that there is no food for them, or it could be, more specifically, exposure to chemical pesticides, or a combination of the two.”​



_Dave "Hoaxes are Fun" Goulson_.​
This was merely conjecture on Goulson’s part. The study wasn’t designed in any way to determine the cause of insect declines, if in fact they were happening. And there was no data, flawed or not, to support the claims he made with such smug assurance.

The key blunder reeked of ideological manipulation: the authors eliminated any studies finding stability or increases in insect populations by limiting their search to papers with “decline” in the title. Surprise: The analysis found declines!









						The Myth Of An 'Insect Apocalypse’ Caused By Pesticides And ‘Industrial Farming’ Is Officially Dead
					

The last three years have been a banner time for environmental crisis hyperbole, especially when it comes to reporting about insects and agriculture.




					www.science20.com


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now with Trump as President, it turns out our bugs are fine. ...
Click to expand...


I doubt this. I see the problem with my own eyes here and Trumperica lies on Moneybaran IV and not on planet Earth. For you all insects are "bugs" for example and Corona is "flu" and so on ... Whatever. Don't forget to call all of your soldiers home to Trumperica. ...


----------



## zaangalewa

eagle1462010 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally Germany had saved within 24 hours all refugees from Moira in Lesbos, Greece, after some of them had burned down this camp. But we decided to be very cautious this time. Most Europeans hate us, when we do such things. And we do not like to be attacked again from all the united racist idiots worldwide - under the leadership of the USA - as a brutal and cruel Germany, which had given a chance for a better life in 2015 to a million people from within Europe and another million from outside of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Your time bro............here you are preaching the UN we have to help............then you don't show the fuck up.
> 
> Have fun.............your turn......enjoy .......BYOBB...........Bring your own body bags.
Click to expand...


You should do something against your drug consume.


----------



## toobfreak

Disir said:


> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.



Oh, Splat.  Look at that, Donald is unpopular with another European country again!


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now with Trump as President, it turns out our bugs are fine. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt this. I see the problem with my own eyes here and Trumperica lies on Moneybaran IV and not on planet Earth. For you all insects are "bugs" for example and Corona is "flu" and so on ... Whatever. Don't forget to call all of your soldiers home to Trumperica. ...
Click to expand...

Doubt it all you like.  Before Trump, bugs going extinct.  Now Trump, Bugs fine.  Trump is Making Bugs Great Again!  What's critical is that we ask for their supporting data when someone demands our assent to their claims.  When someone can't produce the support but claims we should believe, well, that's evidence you are dealing with a propagandist that is not following the evidence.

Inconveniently for Sánchez-Bayo, the studies didn’t support his thesis. He confused one study’s speculation that pesticides might be the cause of bumblebee declines with the actual findings of the study, which didn’t examine causes; and in another case he claimed that a study on bats (which eat insects) found they were less abundant on conventional farms, _when in fact the study had found the opposite_.

Even the BBC was skeptical of how he massaged the data, which didn’t faze the author:

BBC:  We put these criticisms to Dr. Francisco Sánchez-Bayo. But he says that even if they don’t have the data to prove that claim statistically, _that doesn’t mean they shouldn’t make the claim_.​
Dr. Francisco:  So therefore, even if we don’t have enough data to prove it statistical or whatever, we know that this is happening. So, it’s better to do it now, than not 10 years later when we may have a more serious problem. Yeah. We think the world’s insects could be wiped out in a century from now.​
Yeah, statistical, whatever.

In early 2019, another German group of researchers, headed by Sebastian Seibold in Munich, attempted to rectify some of the problems with Hallman’s research, but as Hambler and Henderson pointed out in a critique the study, “The evidence for a recent decline in arthropod abundance in Germany is not yet robust.” The short number of years sampled vitiated any reliable extrapolation to more meaningful trends. _The study authors did not account for changes in weather or climate trends_.

And the way they collected data on insect densities—using sweep netting for grasslands and flight interceptors for forests—rendered the conclusions suspect at best. Both methods measure insect _activity_ not population size. In the case of sweep netting, which is dragged across the tops of vegetation, the results can be highly variable depending upon the height and density of the plant growth, as arthropods will naturally seek cover closer to the ground. In other words, _land with greater plant richness, variety and more natural growth could very well produce sweep netting samples with fewer insects and less variety of insects_.

“Overgeneralisation from limited sampling could lead to inappropriate policy responses,” Hambler and Henderson concluded.

But pushback by scientists and more diligent journalists did not make a dent in the popular myths spread so recklessly by the Fake News media. Catastrophic insect declines linked to “industrial agriculture and “wanton pesticide use” were now “facts”. By dint of sheer repetition, a new “science consensus” had been born. The campaign against modern farming and the iconization of organic agriculture were the new narrative norms.


----------



## zaangalewa

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now with Trump as President, it turns out our bugs are fine. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt this. I see the problem with my own eyes here and Trumperica lies on Moneybaran IV and not on planet Earth. For you all insects are "bugs" for example and Corona is "flu" and so on ... Whatever. Don't forget to call all of your soldiers home to Trumperica. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it all you like.  Before Trump, bugs going extinct.  Now Trump, Bugs fine.  Trump is Making Bugs Great Again! ...
Click to expand...


Only to make something clear: My EnglIsh is bad - but this means not that I am an US-American analphabet and you have to speak with me like the full-time idiot Donald Trump is  speaking with his idiots. ...


----------



## zaangalewa

toobfreak said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump’s plans to withdraw roughly a third of the US troops stationed in Germany have been criticised in the country by conservatives and welcomed by leftwing politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Splat.  Look at that, Donald is unpopular with another European country again!
Click to expand...


He's not the first Trump, who is unpopular in Germany. We threw his grandfather out of Germany, who had made a lot of money with prostitution in the wild west and came back as a rich man to Germany.


----------



## Muhammed

shockedcanadian said:


> I don't know if pulling out these troops is right or not, it certainly would appear to benefit China, Russia and any other potential threats in the region.


Howso?


----------



## zaangalewa

westwall: With what do you disagree?


----------



## Zorro!

zaangalewa said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now with Trump as President, it turns out our bugs are fine. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt this. I see the problem with my own eyes here and Trumperica lies on Moneybaran IV and not on planet Earth. For you all insects are "bugs" for example and Corona is "flu" and so on ... Whatever. Don't forget to call all of your soldiers home to Trumperica. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it all you like.  Before Trump, bugs going extinct.  Now Trump, Bugs fine.  Trump is Making Bugs Great Again! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to make something clear: My EnglIsh is bad - but this means not that I am an US-American analphabet and you have to speak with me like the full-time idiot Donald Trump is  speaking with his idiots. ...
Click to expand...

Your ability to communicate effectively in a second language is very impressive.  I'm trying to learn the same skills but, I have less than a fraction of your skills.  Take care, Zorro.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Zorro! said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now with Trump as President, it turns out our bugs are fine. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt this. I see the problem with my own eyes here and Trumperica lies on Moneybaran IV and not on planet Earth. For you all insects are "bugs" for example and Corona is "flu" and so on ... Whatever. Don't forget to call all of your soldiers home to Trumperica. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it all you like.  Before Trump, bugs going extinct.  Now Trump, Bugs fine.  Trump is Making Bugs Great Again! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to make something clear: My EnglIsh is bad - but this means not that I am an US-American analphabet and you have to speak with me like the full-time idiot Donald Trump is  speaking with his idiots. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to communicate effectively in a second language is very impressive.  I'm trying to learn the same skills but, I have less than a fraction of your skills.  Take care, Zorro.
Click to expand...

Ya his delusional rants are understandable but still delusional, according to him Germany and Hitler had nothing to do with WW2. No  instead according to him the US somehow caused WW1 and WW2. and were the aggressors and the ones that attacked every European Country, NOT Germany.


----------



## Zorro!

RetiredGySgt said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany needs to honor their commitment to NATO and quit reeloading off the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay the same money to the institution "NATO" as the USA is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The commitment to NATO is not to pay them money, rather, to maintain deployable forces for the common defense and to keep military spending at or above 2% of GDP.  And you are NOT meeting either commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as know it gave an agreement with Barack Obama about 1.5% up to the year 2024 (and not 2% now immediatelly, how everyone says today). And Germany was on good way to fulfill this agreement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News:
> 
> View attachment 390228​
> You have never met the 2% commitment and 2010 to 2016 you went the wrong direction, you were not steadily improving as you claimed.  Now since Trump has been dropping truth bombs on you, we are seeing improvement.  In the most recent year, which is not on this chart, you are at 1.38%, which is still short but, pretty close to your best year ever.  Keep it up!  Soon you can hold your head up proudly knowing that you are pulling your own weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - Military Expenditure (% Of GDP) - 2022 Data  2023 Forecast 1960-2020 Historical
> 
> 
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Germany was reported at 1.3997 % in 2020, according to the World Bank collection of development indicators, compiled from officially recognized sources. Germany - Military expenditure (% of GDP) - actual values, historical data, forecasts and projections were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tradingeconomics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump - this bloody damned liar and asshole - changed meanwhile everything in the relations between Germany and the USA. Indeed the USA declared meanwhile in many ways war against Germany...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sees you as an adult nation, not a child in need of handouts.  While it might seem painful, he is actually showing you the respect your deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Additionally came the pandemic Corona which binds a lot of economic capacities and possibilites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, 7 nations continue to meet their mutual defense commitments:
> 
> Poland, Latvia, Romania, United Kingdom, Estonia, Greece, United States.
> 
> It is long past time for Germany to proudly join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ... is exclusively only a decision of the German Bundestag - of our parliament - and not the decision of any single political party in Germany  - nor is it the decision of an extremist idiot and autocrat, who overtook with his loyal spitlickers the white house of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  If Gerrmany wants the benefits of a Mutual Defense Treaty, then Germany needs to meet it's own commitments to the Self Defense Treaty.  Of course you have complete freedom in this matter, you have for a long time.  This is known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you not understand from the words I said to you? Forget the 2%...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ... this will not happen because of Corona...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 other nations, all impacted by Corona, maintained their 2% commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally superflous waste of money in times of ABC+D weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because of the war on world economy of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaningless drivel.  If you want the mutual defense guarantee, meet your commitment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your ears and listen! I do not like to see any US-American soldier in Germany any longer!!!
> 
> By the way: Did you kow what had happened with the insects in Germany between 1989 and 2016? The biomass of the insects lost 76% during this years. This seems to be worldwide the same. That's a real problem - and not a pseudo-problem of US-American weapon producers and weapon dealers how to make more money by helping to reduce the biomass of human beings more efficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see the dimension of the problem. This happens all over the planet and is perhaps a deadly problem for the whole biosphere and for all human beings. And nearly no one has reliable information about. And for sure no one discusses such problems with sissie Donald Trump, the greatest windbag since the invention of the windbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now with Trump as President, it turns out our bugs are fine. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt this. I see the problem with my own eyes here and Trumperica lies on Moneybaran IV and not on planet Earth. For you all insects are "bugs" for example and Corona is "flu" and so on ... Whatever. Don't forget to call all of your soldiers home to Trumperica. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it all you like.  Before Trump, bugs going extinct.  Now Trump, Bugs fine.  Trump is Making Bugs Great Again! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to make something clear: My EnglIsh is bad - but this means not that I am an US-American analphabet and you have to speak with me like the full-time idiot Donald Trump is  speaking with his idiots. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to communicate effectively in a second language is very impressive.  I'm trying to learn the same skills but, I have less than a fraction of your skills.  Take care, Zorro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya his delusional rants are understandable but still delusional, according to him Germany and Hitler had nothing to do with WW2. No  instead according to him the US somehow caused WW1 and WW2. and were the aggressors and the ones that attacked every European Country, NOT Germany.
Click to expand...

Germany is still working through a lot of history.


----------



## zaangalewa

MarathonMike said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whodathunk that Germany would turn out to be so weak and dependent on the US military? It's time for Germany's military to take off the training wheels and be big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany has a national neurosis about anything military, or being seen to be militaristic. Patriotism is discouraged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally Germany had saved within 24 hours all refugees from Moira in Lesbos, Greece, after some of them had burned down this camp. But we decided to be very cautious this time. Most Europeans hate us, when we do such things. And we do not like to be attacked again from all the united racist idiots worldwide - under the leadership of the USA - as a brutal and cruel Germany, which had given a chance for a better life in 2015 to a million people from within Europe and another million from outside of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is there no effort to create refugee cities in or near the Middle East where all of these refugees are coming from?
Click to expand...


I don't know why the UN is blocked to do so. Lots say a main reason for blocks of the UNO or the UN refugee agency is the USA. In general refugees should be in camps as near to their homelands as possible, if they like to go back. And if they like to leave their countries forever on reason of dangers or traumata or only on reason of freedom, then they have to ask other nations for a chance to live in their countries.



> Why is it the responsibility of Western nations to bear the brunt of Middle Eastern failures of leadership?



"Responsibility" means in my form to think to be able to give an answer to god. I hate it very much to have to see mothers and children suffering. This matches not with the rest of my animalic instincts and this fits also not with my Christian education. As far as I can see this fits only with machine minded people and/or ideologists, who use  brainwashing methods. So  everyone has to ask himselve: What ask us god, if we [¿don't?] see other people suffering? What is the best way how to solve the problems in context migration? "No migration at all"  is for sure a wrong egocentralized answer. We are all only guests, only wanderers, in this world here.


----------

